# Florida Residents Unite! --->Help us plan the next Dismeet!



## rebecca06261

Speak up if you're a Florida ressie! 

This is the bestest and most awesome place to post to meet new peeps and make new friends who live in the happiest state on earth (or USA, whatever lol)

Even if you're several hours away from the mothership, make yourself known--single, married, divorced, family, hetero, nonhetero, asexual, it doesn't matter!   

I'm Rebecca, I live in Spring Hill (about 1.5 hrs directly west from wdw and about 45 minutes north of Tampa) I'm a theme park geek in general. I don't have kids but loving going to wdw with my friends who have them. I'm active in my church and have a number of good friends but I'm interested in meeting other FL ressies who enjoy going to the parks and venturing to other parts of our gorgeous state as well


----------



## Birdman1511

Florida in the house!!!  I'm Jeff, I live in Orlando(about 20 minutes from the mouse).. and lets just say I'm at WDW as we speak!...btw, awesome thread Rebecca! Don't see a lot of Floridians here its nice to know we still exist lol


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi, Jeff


----------



## Luvchefmic

*Hi Rebecca Hi Jeff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I'm Ruthie*


----------



## rebecca06261

Hey Ruthie! This is exactly what I had in mind- just a bunch of Fl ressies finally finding their home on the DIS


----------



## Birdman1511

Hi Rebecca, Hi Ruthie.. nice to meet you both.. I agree it feels good to find a home on the DIS.  hopefully we can keep it going.  Ruthie - I agree I think a FL DIS meet would be fun


----------



## Metro West

Howdy all! I'm out near Ocoee and Apopka!


----------



## Joie

Hi I'm Joie, 34,female,single and from Pensacola it's about 7 1/2 hours away. I may work in AL but a true Floridian. I go to WDW when I can with friends and family. The last time I was there was April 4-10 and I'm heading back June 3-7 for a long weekend and then again Sept 25-Oct 3 those are the planned trips who knows know what other trips will be planned. Its nice knowing you guys


----------



## gracie scarlett

hi group!  this is my first post and i am happy to meet other florida disney lovers!  i just turned 61 and am a grateful annual passholder who visits at least once a month.  it'd be great to meet some of you neighbors ... and thanks for the thread!  oh... my name is margaret  and i live just south of tampa.


----------



## DFD

not a Floridian...... just a troll...


----------



## Metro West

gracie scarlett said:


> hi group!  this is my first post and i am happy to meet other florida disney lovers!  i just turned 61 and am a grateful annual passholder who visits at least once a month.  it'd be great to meet some of you neighbors ... and thanks for the thread!  oh... my name is margaret  and i live just south of tampa.


----------



## rebecca06261

DFD said:


> not a Floridian...... just a troll...



....just give it time.. you will become cool like the rest of us


----------



## Kfyr23

Live about 30-45 minutes away in Lakeland which is halfway between Tampa and Orlando. 30 y/o male I take my daughter as often as possible. Usually meet up with some good friends and hang out.


----------



## diznut66

St Petersburg resident here....single....go minimum once a  month but try twice


----------



## Birdman1511

Hi Everybody! Alright looks like we're startin' to fill up!!!


----------



## dwtraveler

Hi fellow Floridians, I live in DeLand about an hour to the north east of WDW.  I go as much as possible with my PAP and love to go to the water park also just to chill during a hot day.  DH is a consultant and travels most of the time.  I'm mid 50's and an empty nester so would love some Disney friends to meet up with!


----------



## fkj2

Where were you all when I was looking for a meet-n-greet in March????


----------



## JoShan1719

Hi everyone! Shannon here, living with my DH in Delray Beach, way too far from the mouse!!


----------



## Sha

Thanks Rebecca! Been thinking about doing one of these myself.

Im Sha (Shay) up in Slocala. Go to Disney a bit (lol... as in I have been there the last 3 weekends and there probably the next 2). 41 with a soon 42 bday coming up  



DFD said:


> not a Floridian...... just a troll...



You are not a troll... you are a Floridian who just happens to live in PA


----------



## Luvchefmic

gracie scarlett said:


> hi group!  this is my first post and i am happy to meet other florida disney lovers!  i just turned 61 and am a grateful annual passholder who visits at least once a month.  it'd be great to meet some of you neighbors ... and thanks for the thread!  oh... my name is margaret  and i live just south of tampa.



*





Hi Margaret ! Welcome to the Disboards  Ruthie-----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi everyone else!*


----------



## Stinkerbellsmom03

Hello all my name is Shannon and I live here in Orlando and just 20 min away from the mouse. We try and go once a week when DH and DD has time to go. We just moved here from Ohio in Feb so still new to FL. I would love to meet new people who also loves the Mouse and his friendly friends.


----------



## Birdman1511

Hi everybody else!!!!!






fkj2 said:


> Where were you all when I was looking for a meet-n-greet in March????



I must have missed it.. otherwise i wouldve jumped all over it!


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> ....just give it time.. you will become cool like the rest of us



cool ???I
 I am cool... and right now I have been a resident of Lake Buena Vista Drive for the past 8 years   by the golf course remember...


----------



## gracie scarlett

hi ruthie!  thanks for the welcome, and i live south of tampa (halfway between tampa and sarasota).  we should meet up some time!  i go mostly on weekends, but have been known to play hooky here and there when i just cannot do without a parade and ice cream.
margaret


----------



## jenscourt

Hello all!  This is a great thread...thanks for starting it! I'm Jennifer and I live in Palmetto (about 20 minutes north of Sarasota).  I am single and would love to meet some people who love the mouse as much as I do!


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> Im Sha (Shay) up in Slocala. Go to Disney a bit (lol... as in I have been there the last 3 weekends and there probably the next 2). 41 with a soon 42 bday coming up
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a troll... you are a Floridian !!!



SHA .. last year I spent 3 monts and 4 days in Orlando , the year before i spent  2 months and 2 days  so yup I agree I am a Floridian 

Hello You can call me Leroy, I am obsessed with the Duck and find joy in landing at Mickey's Corportate Office (MCO) every chance I got.

With human years you can consider me as an adult but really who is counting... but really in Duck years I am only 14!! woohoo am a teenager!



(Ducks, geese, hawks and eagles can live over 20 years in the wild, so they're somewhere in between. Their first two years might be like 7-8 human years. After that, each year for them might be like two for us.)


----------



## Birdman1511

jenscourt said:


> Hello all!  This is a great thread...thanks for starting it! I'm Jennifer and I live in Palmetto (about 20 minutes north of Sarasota).  I am single and would love to meet some people who love the mouse as much as I do!




Welcome Jennifer


----------



## JumpinJ

Ok. I'm jealous of y'all. I don't suppose somebody would like to take pity on the wanna be Floridian and let me move in with them? (I'll gladly do dishes and slave in the kitchen)  Then I can "officially" post on this thread, because right now I live waaay north. But I often DREAM about living in Florida.....

Julile


----------



## Birdman1511

JumpinJ said:


> Ok. I'm jealous of y'all. I don't suppose somebody would like to take pity on the wanna be Floridian and let me move in with them? (I'll gladly do dishes and slave in the kitchen)  Then I can "officially" post on this thread, because right now I live waaay north. But I often DREAM about living in Florida.....
> 
> Julile



LoL.. I've got some dishes piled high if you wanna help out


----------



## Luvchefmic

JumpinJ said:


> Ok. I'm jealous of y'all. I don't suppose somebody would like to take pity on the wanna be Floridian and let me move in with them? (I'll gladly do dishes and slave in the kitchen)  Then I can "officially" post on this thread, because right now I live waaay north. But I often DREAM about living in Florida.....
> 
> Julile



Cmon down Julie


----------



## Luvchefmic

*...How about a Game Plan....how about we pick a day in June for a DisBoard FL Residents Unite Meet? Gives us all plenty of time to post a suggestion date and run with it *


----------



## JoShan1719

Luvchefmic said:


> *DH is an OTR trucker...I'm 55 so similar circumstances..want to PM phone numbers?*
> 
> *PM...you are new so are you familiar with this?*
> 
> 
> *and for all of us...How about a Game Plan....how about we pick a day in June for a DisBoard FL Residents Unite Meet? Gives us all plenty of time to post a suggestion date and run with it *



I like this idea! I suggest June 24th or 25th. Anyone else? Suggestions?


----------



## Luvchefmic

JoShan1719 said:


> I like this idea! I suggest June 24th or 25th. Anyone else? Suggestions?



Either or works for me


----------



## Sha

JoShan1719 said:


> I like this idea! I suggest June 24th or 25th. Anyone else? Suggestions?



Has to be a weekend for me. Am not on call though the weekend of the 25-27th June. 

Am looking for a July trip to see the new fireworks at MK, probably the 16-18th or just overnight on the 17th. Will bring my mom most likely.


----------



## JoShan1719

Are we planning to meet in the parks, or just in the area somewhere for lunch or something?


----------



## Metro West

Sha said:


> Has to be a weekend for me. Am not on call though the weekend of the 25-27th June.


 It has to be a weekend for me too. That weekend would work for me.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Metro West said:


> It has to be a weekend for me too. That weekend would work for me.





Sha said:


> Has to be a weekend for me. Am not on call though the weekend of the 25-27th June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am looking for a July trip to see the new fireworks at MK, probably the 16-18th or just overnight on the 17th. Will bring my mom most likely.


 *No good for me, my AP expires 7/9 and due to $$ I probably won't be able to renew right away *



JoShan1719 said:


> Are we planning to meet in the parks, or just in the area somewhere for lunch or something?


 *Did we get this far yet ?   I would like to meet at a park but am open*


----------



## chelle050608

This is Michelle. I live in slocala now but born and raised in Jacksonville.. Married with 3 kids but do take solo trips here and there. Unfortunately don't get to visit the mouse as often as would like.


----------



## Jason71

I'm Jason, I currently live in Champions Gate, like 10 minutes from the Mouse.  Previously lived right off I-Drive (no, really), Daytona and Tampa--after over a decade down here, I guess I'm closing in on native status.


----------



## Sha

chelle050608 said:


> This is Michelle. I live in slocala now but born and raised in Jacksonville.. Married with 3 kids but do take solo trips here and there. Unfortunately don't get to visit the mouse as often as would like.



you mean I have a neighbor here that loves the mouse as much? wow


----------



## spiceycat

can I join?

got a contact on a house ( really 2) - the one I want is in Minneola, Fl - it is about 30 to 45 minutes from Disney - depending upon traffic and lights.

the other place is Davenport - but have given up on it - the bank has had the contract for 5 months - still nothing. definitely time to move on.

should know on the 5th of this month if I got Minneola... (not months)

love wdw - that is why moving? (work retired me - laid off - or couldn't be going now)


----------



## Bdawg

Hello everyone!  I am from Bradenton and am married and have a 16yo son.  We all love Disney and and do a lot of camping at Ft Wilderness.  We currently have the water park passes but will be getting the premium park pass this next year... we all can't wait


----------



## earthfaries

Hi everyone 
My name is Amy and I live about 10 miles from Disney World with my sister and our children.  We moved here from Asheville, NC last year and have had the most fun and amazing year of our lives here in Florida!!
We go to the parks multiple times per week and ♥ Disney !!


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> Cmon down Julie & why not?  Don't need a dishwasher but could use your help with our "mini" farm...if you can help with a horse, 8 dogs, a cat, and a crabby husband I could use you



hmmm is the crabby husband really part of the deal ????


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> hmmm is the crabby husband really part of the deal ????


 !


----------



## Birdman1511

JoShan1719 said:


> I like this idea! I suggest June 24th or 25th. Anyone else? Suggestions?



Count me in! Those dates work perfect for me!! I think it would be fun to all meet up at a park


----------



## rebecca06261

WOW whatta response! This is great!

I'm all about a FL resident dismeet but due to work, could only be on the weekend. I like June 26th myself


----------



## Metro West

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm all about a FL resident dismeet but due to work, could only be on the weekend. I like June 26th myself


 That works for me...just tell me when and where.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Weekends work and don't work for a few.....Looks like June 26 th (a Sunday ) is the best?   and then we need to agree on a park ? Can OP turn this into a poll or something or set up a list like they do with fridge swaps or something ?   We need a secretary


----------



## JoShan1719

I don't know that I could meet in the actual parks, but I'd be willing to try...


----------



## Birdman1511

Luvchefmic said:


> Weekends work and don't work for a few.....Looks like June 26 th (a Sunday ) is the best?   and then we need to agree on a park ? Can OP turn this into a poll or something or set up a list like they do with fridge swaps or something ?   We need a secretary



Thats actually a pretty good idea.. turn this into a poll and see what works best for everybody else/what park...  any ideas for a secretary???


----------



## Luvchefmic

Birdman1511 said:


> Thats actually a pretty good idea.. turn this into a poll and see what works best for everybody else/what park...  any ideas for a secretary???



*YOU !!*


----------



## Sha

can you change the poll after you do it or are you stuck with it for the length of the thread?? if you are stuck with it, then I suggest a list on the original post (if Rebecca doesn't mind that). That decreases multiple threads when we start with other meets later and confuses others.


----------



## JoShan1719

Luvchefmic said:


> Weekends work and don't work for a few.....Looks like *June 26 th (a Sunday *) is the best?   and then we need to agree on a park ? Can OP turn this into a poll or something or set up a list like they do with fridge swaps or something ?   We need a secretary



June 26th is a Saturday... 27th is Sunday


----------



## dwtraveler

That weekend works for me!


----------



## spiceycat

since hope to be there by then - any day works.

would suggest Epcot - since it is the biggest.


----------



## rebecca06261

Ask for a poll and ye shall receive. I understand that there are those on this thread (or who would like to be) who do not have an AP. Many of us have been blessed to keep our jobs, but with the 2nd highest unemployment rate in the US, an AP just isn't a priority for even the biggest of mouse-fans. That said, if there is anyone who would like to join in this dismeet but would be unable to do so because of a lack of an AP, I would be open to a meet somewhere on property but outside of the parks. 

In order for something like that to happen, non-AP holders must speak up! I want to include you and will make every effort to accommodate you if there is any interest.


----------



## dwtraveler

We have our PAPs but would be willing to meet anywhere you like.  Can't wait to be surrounded by other Disney lovin' Floridians, believe it or not, not so many where we live.


----------



## rebecca06261

dwtraveler said:


> We have our PAPs but would be willing to meet anywhere you like.  Can't wait to be surrounded by other Disney lovin' Floridians, believe it or not, not so many where we live.



I know what you mean, most of my local friends hate Disney... phooey on them!


----------



## jmskinner

Hi everyone!  Rebecca knows me, but I'll introduce myself to the rest of ya.  I'm Melissa, 40 years young lol.  I love theme parks, especially WDW.  I have an 11 year old son, who likes to go ride what he likes and then leave.  He doesn't like the really fun rides such as ToT.  So I am always looking for someone to go with, but normally can only go without the kiddo on weekends when the DH can watch him, June 26 works for me also.  I am a FL resident for at least one more year (we are military family set to leave next year).  And I live south of Tampa.

Or if anyone doesn't mind an 11 yo tagging along, I can go during the week once school is out.




DFD said:


> not a Floridian...... just a troll...



But you are at WDW more than us residents.


----------



## Metro West

I voted 6/26 for the meet.


----------



## rebecca06261

For you facebook members out there, Sha has created a fb page for us. located here


----------



## jenscourt

*and for all of us...How about a Game Plan....how about we pick a day in June for a DisBoard FL Residents Unite Meet? Gives us all plenty of time to post a suggestion date and run with it *[/QUOTE]

End of June sounds good and a weekend would be better


----------



## jenscourt

rebecca06261 said:


> Ask for a poll and ye shall receive. I understand that there are those on this thread (or who would like to be) who do not have an AP. Many of us have been blessed to keep our jobs, but with the 2nd highest unemployment rate in the US, an AP just isn't a priority for even the biggest of mouse-fans. That said, if there is anyone who would like to join in this dismeet but would be unable to do so because of a lack of an AP, I would be open to a meet somewhere on property but outside of the parks.
> 
> In order for something like that to happen, non-AP holders must speak up! I want to include you and will make every effort to accommodate you if there is any interest.



Read this part after I answered about the weekend...I do not have an AP nor can I afford one but I would be willing to use one day of my 7 day passes to meet for a FL meet and greet!  I hope we can come up with a date...it sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Birdman1511

I got my AP.. thanks for the poll Rebecca.. ill cast my vote.


----------



## gracie scarlett

jenscourt said:


> Hello all!  This is a great thread...thanks for starting it! I'm Jennifer and I live in Palmetto (about 20 minutes north of Sarasota).  I am single and would love to meet some people who love the mouse as much as I do!



jennifer, we live so close!  i am hoping that you are going to the meet !!


----------



## gracie scarlett

hi group!  thanks for making me feel so welcome in this group, and i did vote for the group meet, and am so very much looking forward to meeting all of my fellow florida disney lovers!!!
margaret


----------



## goldielocksraj

Hi neighbors!!!

I live in Clearwater now, but I'm originally from Bradenton/Sarasota (and want to move back!). Hubby and I have no "human" kids, but our animals sure do the part of filling up the family!

Thank you Rebecca for starting this thread!!! So good to see other FL residents here.

I would LOVE to do a meet. I too have no AP    but I do have a TIW card, so outside of the parks would be great. My preferred date would be the 19th, but it seems like everyone is going for the 26th. I'm still not sure I would be able to make it, we're saving up for several vacations this year and I just had a talk w/hubby about prioritizing our spending!    So even though it would just be a tank of gas and a meal . . . 

Even if I don't get to come this time, I sure do want to go sometime!


----------



## safetymom

Hi everyone.  I live very close to the parks and I am up for a meet any day the group decides.


----------



## Luvchefmic

JoShan1719 said:


> June 26th is a Saturday... 27th is Sunday



and this proves why I didn't nominate myself the secretary    thanks for the poll Rebecca I voted for the 6 th or the 26 th I have an AP until 7/9 but yes if non-APs meet we can do something like lunch first....since one income in this house too I would go to EOS (Earl of Sandwich) DTD think they serve breakfast...cheap good, lunch whatever or we could "storm a CiCis or Golden Corral !!   )


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> For you facebook members out there, Sha has created a fb page for us. located here



  this old crone does not do FB so I have to ask does this whole thread then get sent there ?    I mean I have nothing to hide but all of a sudden I feel "naked" and that I would hide


----------



## JoShan1719

I voted for the 25th or the 27th. My family reunion is on the 26th so I wouldn't be able to make it. If another date ends up getting picked I think DTD is a great idea. I, too, don't have AP's so can't make it to the parks.


----------



## jenscourt

gracie scarlett said:


> jennifer, we live so close!  i am hoping that you are going to the meet !!



Gracie Scarlett -- I am so excited to see someone on here from my neck of the woods!  I am planning on going if possible (it seems like a lot of people are also voting for the weekend I am available).  I am looking forward to meeting you and everyone on this thread as everyone seems so nice!


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> this old crone does not do FB so I have to ask does this whole thread then get sent there ?    I mean I have nothing to hide but all of a sudden I feel "naked" and that I would hide



No this whole thread doesnt go there. Its just another place to link up with Disney fans. Actually its to bring them to here moreso, but also to share things like Disney pictures that you dont have to have a site to link them to amongst other things. No worries if you arent on FB... just cant say you are old... after all, I have sprinkled this and the FB page with pixie dust that prevents that.


----------



## Birdman1511

JoShan1719 said:


> I voted for the 25th or the 27th. My family reunion is on the 26th so I wouldn't be able to make it. If another date ends up getting picked I think DTD is a great idea. I, too, don't have AP's so can't make it to the parks.



DTD would be fun... im thinkin maybe we could do two different dates.. so that way the people who cant make it on on the 26th can still be able to do a meet.. and one of those dates could be DTD and the other could be a park.. that sounds like a good idea


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> just cant say you are old... after all, I have sprinkled this and the FB page with pixie dust that prevents that.



 she can really do that.... I have seen it with my own Duck eyes


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> No this whole thread doesnt go there. Its just another place to link up with Disney fans. Actually its to bring them to here moreso, but also to share things like Disney pictures that you dont have to have a site to link them to amongst other things. No worries if you arent on FB... just cant say you are old... after all, I have sprinkled this and the FB page with pixie dust that prevents that.




  thank you for bringing me into the present century 
now I understand


----------



## goldielocksraj

Birdman1511 said:


> DTD would be fun... im thinkin maybe we could do two different dates.. so that way the people who cant make it on on the 26th can still be able to do a meet.. and one of those dates could be DTD and the other could be a park.. that sounds like a good idea



I like both the idea for two different dates/different locations AND doing DTD, especially EoS! That way we can still have the Disney magic for those of us w/o AP's. I have Golden Corale and CiCi's in Clearwater and Tampa, I'd love the Disney setting!!!


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> thank you for bringing me into the present century
> now I understand


----------



## Birdman1511

goldielocksraj said:


> I like both the idea for two different dates/different locations AND doing DTD, especially EoS! That way we can still have the Disney magic for those of us w/o AP's. I have Golden Corale and CiCi's in Clearwater and Tampa, I'd love the Disney setting!!!



I really thought it was a good idea too.. I mean, that way everybody can get involved, nobody feels excluded and either way it's going to be a lot of fun for everybody.  If you're an AP holder or not, you can still get involved in the magic either way.. or both if you wanted.. BtW.. i love the idea of EoS! EoS rocks


----------



## Luvchefmic

Birdman1511 said:


> I really thought it was a good idea too.. I mean, that way everybody can get involved, nobody feels excluded and either way it's going to be a lot of fun for everybody.  If you're an AP holder or not, you can still get involved in the magic either way.. or both if you wanted.. BtW.. i love the idea of EoS! EoS rocks



Its my favorite place for a meal that's affordable...I have been known to drive the 25 miles to go get a Hawaiian BBQ sandwich...and the soups....oh I may have to go in the next few days


----------



## Metro West

Birdman1511 said:


> DTD would be fun... im thinkin maybe we could do two different dates.. so that way the people who cant make it on on the 26th can still be able to do a meet.. and one of those dates could be DTD and the other could be a park.. that sounds like a good idea


 Yes...have day for those of us that have APs at one of the parks and one for those who don't.


----------



## Sha

EoS does sound good. 

Im not sure if anyone would be interested or not, but I have some seats left for Tea at the Grand Floridian on Sunday, 5/16 at 350pm. I am there for a meet that weekend and this is my last thing before I leave to come back home. Anyone want a seat let me know. I have several seats left unfortunately. Doesnt require a park ticket for anyone who doesnt have an AP or anything. Will keep this offer until Friday 5/14 because then I will decrease the ressie number to make room for others.


----------



## Bdawg

This is AWESOME!  I can see this group really growing and turning in to something great!  Unfortunately June is a cram packed month for me and I won't be able to make it to one of the meets but I will make it for the next one!  When I get home I will have to link up on Facebook also 




goldielocksraj said:


> Hi neighbors!!!
> 
> I live in Clearwater now, but I'm originally from Bradenton/Sarasota (and want to move back!).



Come back down!!!  Bradenton is great!  I work in Clearwater but have no desire to leave Bradenton.  I do a lot of fishing and couldn't ask for a better area to live plus Disney is only about 80minutes away.  Luckily for me my parents live in Lakeland so we usually go up a day early and spend the night with them before hitting the parks.


----------



## dwtraveler

Also not on Facebook, just don't feel secure there the way they keep changing rules and not even telling you about it.  Guess I'm OLD, too!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> EoS does sound good.
> 
> Im not sure if anyone would be interested or not, but I have some seats left for Tea at the Grand Floridian on Sunday, 5/16 at 350pm. I am there for a meet that weekend and this is my last thing before I leave to come back home. Anyone want a seat let me know. I have several seats left unfortunately. Doesnt require a park ticket for anyone who doesnt have an AP or anything. Will keep this offer until Friday 5/14 because then I will decrease the ressie number to make room for others.



That sounds so nice but not in my budget at this time....hopefully someone else can join you and get a jump on meeting the new group.  Have a marvelous time


----------



## Birdman1511

Metro West said:


> Yes...have day for those of us that have APs at one of the parks and one for those who don't.



Yep.. And, AP holders can show up at both dates, not just have the option of one.. if thats ok with everybody else, of course


----------



## Sha

dwtraveler said:


> Also not on Facebook, just don't feel secure there the way they keep changing rules and not even telling you about it.  Guess I'm OLD, too!



I have found that people are very vigulant about when there are changes and getting the word out. I havent had any problems because I keep things pretty locked down in general from public and dont use a lot of the apps.


----------



## goldielocksraj

Bdawg said:


> Come back down!!!  Bradenton is great!



I'm trying!!! My family moved when I was in high school      and I've been wanting to move back since before we left. My husband works for a hospital chain that has a facility each in Bradenton or Sarasota, so I keep telling him to request a transfer!!!    

I still know who Snooty is, where to find the Purple Cow, how to pronounce Oneco . . .


----------



## rebecca06261

This weekend is the only weekend I have off this month, anyone interested in meeting up at one of the parks for a couple of hours?


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> This weekend is the only weekend I have off this month, anyone interested in meeting up at one of the parks for a couple of hours?



will be at Epcot on Sunday


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> will be at Epcot on Sunday



boohooo I am working....


----------



## Wasre

Sha said:


> will be at Epcot on Sunday



I wish I could be there.


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> boohooo I am working....





Wasre said:


> I wish I could be there.



am sure all of mom's kids will be there in spirit!


----------



## Wasre

Sha said:


> am sure all of mom's kids will be there in spirit!



Guess I'll just have to pop in the Planning DVD this weekend.


----------



## Birdman1511

rebecca06261 said:


> This weekend is the only weekend I have off this month, anyone interested in meeting up at one of the parks for a couple of hours?



Wish I could but I'm gonna be in Miami for work


----------



## transnet87

Okay, here I am a bit down south, South Florida though, about a 3 hour drive for me, not too long.  I get to Disney at least once a year, usually solo with GD.  Heading to Universal though this year also, gotta check out the WWHP.


----------



## Metro West

Sha said:


> will be at Epcot on Sunday


 I could do that.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Metro West said:


> I could do that.





rebecca06261 said:


> This weekend is the only weekend I have off this month, anyone interested in meeting up at one of the parks for a couple of hours?





Sha said:


> will be at Epcot on Sunday



*I would love to meet up on Sunday....? Time?  Ruthie*


----------



## rebecca06261

Luvchefmic said:


> *I would love to meet up on Sunday....being its Mothers Day & both my DDs live in other states and DH will be on the road I was thinking it would be a sad & lonely day   Details ? Time?  Ruthie*



I think this is a great idea too as my mom is in another state. Ruthie, I plan on being there @ 10:30 AM. Care to join me?  We can meet up with MetroWest and Sha at some point too. I'm good friends with Sha and her mom and know they'd welcome the company as well. 

I'll send you a PM with my phone number


----------



## Metro West

rebecca06261 said:


> I think this is a great idea too as my mom is in another state. Ruthie, I plan on being there @ 10:30 AM. Care to join me?  We can meet up with MetroWest and Sha at some point too. I'm good friends with Sha and her mom and know they'd welcome the company as well.
> 
> I'll send you a PM with my phone number


 I'll probably get there around 9:30 or so...I like to go early before it gets too hot and crowded.


----------



## rebecca06261

Metro West said:


> I'll probably get there around 9:30 or so...I like to go early before it gets too hot and crowded.


haha that sounds good too. Ok, I can do that too... New time 9:30am


----------



## Metro West

rebecca06261 said:


> haha that sounds good too. Ok, I can do that too... New time 9:30am


 Works for me. We can exchange information later in the week.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Metro West said:


> Works for me. We can exchange information later in the week.





rebecca06261 said:


> I think this is a great idea too as my mom is in another state. Ruthie, I plan on being there @ 10:30 AM. Care to join me?  We can meet up with MetroWest and Sha at some point too. I'm good friends with Sha and her mom and know they'd welcome the company as well.
> 
> I'll send you a PM with my phone number



*Just spoke with Rebecca on the phone, she's running errands so I said I would post this to the boards...anyone who wants to we are meeting on Sunday at 9:30 am at EPCOT right through the turnstiles and go to where you would sit for the Photopass pictures   this way no one gets lost PMs can be exchanged for cell numbers  I have no problem putting a pic here so you know who I am...(the horse..Maxine won't be there though)  So exciting our 1st Fl meet...theere will be so many more to come    Ruthie *

*TO CLARIFY  This Does Not Replace the "official " 1st meet in June...(26 th it looks like)  this was a last minute thing all who can come details above*


----------



## Luvchefmic

Birdman1511 said:


> Wish I could but I'm gonna be in Miami for work



 Oh I'm sorry Jeff...I was _so_ hoping you'd be able to make it...definitely the next meet though


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> boohooo I am working....




I'm sorry..Leroy.. but this is just the first of many   Ruthie


----------



## gracie scarlett

wow.  this is great.  i am actually going to be there this weekend; DD from jacksonville is meeting me and is treating me to overnight stay for mothers day ... but i am positive that we would not be able to be ANYWHERE at 9:30 am.  if you are going to be at epcot all day, maybe we might be able to say hello at some point?  thanks for the PM ruthie, and i will PM you my cell # ok?  i will be at one park or another both saturday and sunday (yay for me)

margaret


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> boohooo I am working....





gracie scarlett said:


> wow.  this is great.  i am actually going to be there this weekend; DD from jacksonville is meeting me and is treating me to overnight stay for mothers day ... but i am positive that we would not be able to be ANYWHERE at 9:30 am.  if you are going to be at epcot all day, maybe we might be able to say hello at some point?  thanks for the PM ruthie, and i will PM you my cell # ok?  i will be at one park or another both saturday and sunday (yay for me)
> 
> margaret



sending you mine now...that is wonderful for you for Mothers Day  hope you & your dtr can meet up with us somewhere along the way


----------



## gracie scarlett

ruthie:  thanks so much for the PM and your #'s.  i dont have enough posts to send you a PM yet  (YET) but i will work on that between now and friday.  either way, i have your number and i will call you sunday if you dont hear from me before then.  i will make it a point to get over to epcot sunday so that we can at the very least say hi.  thanks !!!


----------



## jenscourt

I am not able to make it there this weekend...are we still talking about meeting in June sometime?


----------



## Birdman1511

Luvchefmic said:


> Oh I'm sorry Jeff...I was _so_ hoping you'd be able to make it...definitely the next meet though



I know its a bummer that i wont be able to make it... stupid work!!!!... ill make the next meet though!!


----------



## gracie scarlett

jenscourt said:


> I am not able to make it there this weekend...are we still talking about meeting in June sometime?



Yes!  from what i am reading they are still planning on june 26th , ... hope that's right.

sorry you cant make it this time!


----------



## Luvchefmic

*Re-Posting this as there seems to be some confusion........*




Luvchefmic said:


> *Just spoke with Rebecca on the phone, she's running errands so I said I would post this to the boards...anyone who wants to we are meeting on Sunday at 9:30 am at EPCOT right through the turnstiles and go to where you would sit for the Photopass pictures   this way no one gets lost PMs can be exchanged for cell numbers  Ruthie *
> 
> *TO CLARIFY  This Does Not Replace the "official " 1st meet in June...(26 th it looks like)  this was a last minute thing all who can come details above*
> 
> 
> Okay ??


----------



## Luvchefmic

Birdman1511 said:


> I know its a bummer that i wont be able to make it... stupid work!!!!... ill make the next meet though!!



You better since you were on the "ground floor" here so to speak


----------



## Sha

gracie scarlett said:


> ruthie:  thanks so much for the PM and your #'s.  i dont have enough posts to send you a PM yet  (YET) but i will work on that between now and friday.  either way, i have your number and i will call you sunday if you dont hear from me before then.  i will make it a point to get over to epcot sunday so that we can at the very least say hi.  thanks !!!



the magic number is 10 but I think you can responde to a PM that someone sent you... at least you use to be able to. So feel free to make some random postings on any of the threads. 

Still voting on the June meet and this weekend is just impromtu, since the urge is there for some and the ability to do it.


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> You better since you were on the "ground floor" here so to speak



aaahh now feeling much better that maxine will not make the meet.. why did she not renew her AP


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> aaahh now feeling much better that maxine will not make the meet.. why did she not renew her AP


The price of her feed & hay went up...I'm trying to get her a "role" at WDW to pull the trolley down Main Street so she can earn her keep


----------



## Sha

If not a trolley, there are the horses over for Ft. Wilderness


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> The price of her feed & hay went up...I'm trying to get her a "role" at WDW to pull the trolley down Main Street so she can earn her keep



aaahhh I know what you mean... about earning that keep... hangin' there maxine...


----------



## phorsenuf

Another Floridian checking in and a new one at that!  I moved to Clearwater at the end of March.  I don't have my AP yet but hoping to get one soon.  I'd love to meet up.  I'm pretty flexible as I work from home.
Thrilled to have finally moved down here!


----------



## Luvchefmic

phorsenuf said:


> Another Floridian checking in and a new one at that!  I moved to Clearwater at the end of March.  I don't have my AP yet but hoping to get one soon.  I'd love to meet up.  I'm pretty flexible as I work from home.
> Thrilled to have finally moved down here!



 Welcome hope you can either meet with us this Sunday or June 26th...got a name ?  I've seen you around the boards a lot (I remember the scrolling tag which is great advice ) 


Ruthie


----------



## JoShan1719

Darn looks like I won't be able to go until our 3rd meet  oh well. Post lots of pictures everyone!


----------



## phorsenuf

Luvchefmic said:


> Welcome hope you can either meet with us this Sunday or June 26th...got a name ?  I've seen you around the boards a lot (I remember the scrolling tag which is great advice )
> 
> 
> Ruthie




  Yeah, I guess a name would be helpful.  I'm Cathy.  
Ive been on these boards a long time, usually on the community board but I've been venturing out more lately.


----------



## Birdman1511

phorsenuf said:


> Another Floridian checking in and a new one at that!  I moved to Clearwater at the end of March.  I don't have my AP yet but hoping to get one soon.  I'd love to meet up.  I'm pretty flexible as I work from home.
> Thrilled to have finally moved down here!



Welcome!!!!!


----------



## gracie scarlett

Sha said:


> the magic number is 10 but I think you can responde to a PM that someone sent you... at least you use to be able to. So feel free to make some random postings on any of the threads.
> 
> Still voting on the June meet and this weekend is just impromtu, since the urge is there for some and the ability to do it.



i have been trying 'respond to' but its still telling me that i need 10 posts   i will keep trying ... thanks
margaret


----------



## Sha

gracie scarlett said:


> i have been trying 'respond to' but its still telling me that i need 10 posts   i will keep trying ... thanks
> margaret



okay... its been a few years since I had go through that.


----------



## spiceycat

Sha said:


> okay... its been a few years since I had go through that.



me too!


----------



## Sha

spiceycat said:


> me too!



that is the biggest understatement with your post count!!!!


----------



## gracie scarlett

holy moly !!!!  thirty thousand posts???  
holy moly !!!!


----------



## gracie scarlett

. . . .

and this will be my 10th post.

whoopie.

now i can pm


----------



## Sha

gracie scarlett said:


> . . . .
> 
> and this will be my 10th post.
> 
> whoopie.
> 
> now i can pm


----------



## Metro West

spiceycat said:


> me too!


 Same here.


----------



## DisGal520

hi all!

I was hoping to try for the Tea at the GF on the 17th to meet some of you.  That would be so cool - however I won't be heading to the parks until 5/19.

So if you go, have a cup for me!


----------



## crystal2485

Hi, I am another marion county resident who loves going to the parks. I'm new to the boards but not to the parks


----------



## JoShan1719

crystal2485 said:


> Hi, I am another marion county resident who loves going to the parks. I'm new to the boards but not to the parks


----------



## Sha

crystal2485 said:


> Hi, I am another marion county resident who loves going to the parks. I'm new to the boards but not to the parks



Wow... there has to be more here I think then LOL what part of the county? general area works for me.


----------



## disneydiva1313

Just a wannabe Florida resident...one of these days, I hope!


----------



## Birdman1511

disneydiva1313 said:


> Just a wannabe Florida resident...one of these days, I hope!



You will one day! Just keep the dream alive


----------



## Sha

Just an FYI for those who dont do FB... and someone correct me if I am wrong... but I believe you can still look at the link to see what is happening there without being a member. This is an open group. 

So for those posting pictures, make sure others in the photo dont mind before you post them and Tag them. As it may be searchable. I cant block the photos to just the group only like I do with my personal page.


----------



## DisGal520

disneydiva1313 said:


> Just a wannabe Florida resident...one of these days, I hope!





Just may want to do what we did.  Make a sign with this lyric from a Billy Ray Cyrus song, and then post it somewhere where you will see it often.

*"Dreams move on if you wait too long"*


----------



## Sha

DisGal520 said:


> Just may want to do what we did.  Make a sign with this lyric from a Billy Ray Cyrus song, and then post it somewhere where you will see it often.
> 
> * "Dreams move on if you wait too long" *



that is a good one... think I may borrow it


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Just an FYI for those who dont do FB... and someone correct me if I am wrong... but I believe you can still look at the link to see what is happening there without being a member. This is an open group.
> 
> So for those posting pictures, make sure others in the photo dont mind before you post them and Tag them. As it may be searchable. I cant block the photos to just the group only like I do with my personal page.



Sorry about that Sha, I've removed the pic


----------



## DisGal520

Quote:
Originally Posted by DisGal520  
Just may want to do what we did. Make a sign with this lyric from a Billy Ray Cyrus song, and then post it somewhere where you will see it often.

"Dreams move on if you wait too long"  

that is a good one... think I may borrow it  




That and a great real estate agent made it all work!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sorry about that Sha, I've removed the pic



Oh no! I didnt mean mine... at least not that one LOL Just for people to know who may post things there in the future to check with. I wouldve told you if I had a problem with it.


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> Oh no! I didnt mean mine... at least not that one LOL Just for people to know who may post things there in the future to check with. I wouldve told you if I had a problem with it.



Ok..Ok.. I need to ask Tony then if it was ok for with him  "giggle"  need to go to JR then hihihihi  Oh wait.. Reb post that pic at JR site not the Florida one ... duh!


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> Ok..Ok.. I need to ask Tony then if it was ok for with him  "giggle"  need to go to JR then hihihihi  Oh wait.. Reb post that pic at JR site not the Florida one ... duh!



*sigh*


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> Just an FYI for those who dont do FB... and someone correct me if I am wrong... but I believe you can still look at the link to see what is happening there without being a member. This is an open group.
> 
> So for those posting pictures, make sure others in the photo dont mind before you post them and Tag them. As it may be searchable. I cant block the photos to just the group only like I do with my personal page.



  Maxine (the horse )didn't sign a release ...thanks for advising though Sha


----------



## Luvchefmic

crystal2485 said:


> Hi, I am another marion county resident who loves going to the parks. I'm new to the boards but not to the parks


Hi and Welcome to the FL thread & the Disboards


----------



## Sha

I feel this has gotten blown out of my intention.... the only reason I say this is that I got chewed out and still being called a liar by someone who NEVER told me that people couldnt post her picture. I just dont want anyone else to have that happen to me.

Just saying is all.... not trying to sound all serious as it appears to sound.  Dang typos too LOL


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> Sorry about that Sha, I've removed the pic





Sha said:


> Oh no! I didnt mean mine... at least not that one LOL Just for people to know who may post things there in the future to check with. I wouldve told you if I had a problem with it.



 Okay I would _really _ like to see pics of the people I am talking to....at least the ones that I will be meeting on Sunday ...if you don't want to post it here okay BUT could you PM it ?? Please ?? and MetroWest, don't know your name .....so far I think it's just me, you, Rebecca, & then meeting Sha & her Mom & possibly Margaret & her DD later in the day...that right ??


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> I feel this has gotten blown out of my intention.... the only reason I say this is that I got chewed out and still being called a liar by someone who NEVER told me that people could post her picture. I just dont want anyone else to have that happen to me.



 that's terrible......you posted a warning now so I wouldn't worry about it...actually anyone who posts anything can't be silly enough to think its private.....it'll be fine


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> Okay I would _really _ like to see pics of the people I am talking to....at least the ones that I will be meeting on Sunday ...if you don't want to post it here okay BUT could you PM it ?? Please ?? and MetroWest, don't know your name .....so far I think it's just me, you, Rebecca, & then meeting Sha & her Mom & possibly Margaret & her DD later in the day...that right ??



Okay... here is me.... Im in the maroon top


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> Okay... here is me.... Im in the maroon top



 do I print it out and put the puzzle pieces together ??  I am "seeing" different squares with dis-jointed pieces....I think there are people there...hard to tell  is this from your cell phone or something ?


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> do I print it out and put the puzzle pieces together ??  I am "seeing" different squares with dis-jointed pieces....I think there are people there...hard to tell  is this from your cell phone or something ?



no... used my point and shoot at Epcot over at the Engery building. The mirrors on the side distort everything.


----------



## Sha

here... is this better?


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> here... is this better?






*Much Better Hi Smiley Face !! So nice to meet you !!!! See you Sunday *


----------



## Sha

Thanks... I am uploading one of mom at the moment. Looking forward to seeing everyone then too. 

Done!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> Thanks... I am uploading one of mom at the moment. Looking forward to seeing everyone then too.
> 
> Done!



 Hi Shas' Mom.....how cute are you ?   Better not wear those ears Sunday I LOVE them I would "borrow " them....never saw them B-4


----------



## Victoria3

Hi! I'm Victoria and I live about 20 minutes from WDW, I have an ap and I'm there about once a week. I'd love to meet up.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Victoria3 said:


> Hi! I'm Victoria and I live about 20 minutes from WDW, I have an ap and I'm there about once a week. I'd love to meet up.



Hi Victoria welcome to our thread  don't know how much you've read but some of us are meeting Sunday can you come?  details a few pages back....

Ruthie


----------



## crystal2485

Sha said:


> Wow... there has to be more here I think then LOL what part of the county? general area works for me.


Dunnellon


----------



## Sha

crystal2485 said:


> Dunnellon



havent been out there in awhile. I have had patients out there. Nice to know there are more of us in the area.


----------



## rebecca06261

I think Dunnellon is lovely...

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, but wanted to also post a pic of myself so that anyone joining us Sunday would recognize me.










I'm lovin' how this thread has taken off!


----------



## Luvchefmic

*Yeah F I N A L L Y   !!!!    Hi Rebecca and I love the way this thread has taken off too !!    Ruthie     see you Sunday  *


----------



## rebecca06261

I know, I've been slack, Ruthie!  

btw, I might be getting suspended from the boards soon so if I disappear, I'll still be there on Sunday


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> I know, I've been slack, Ruthie!
> 
> btw, I might be getting suspended from the boards soon so if I disappear, I'll still be there on Sunday



 okay you think I will let you get away with saying that and then not explain ??????


----------



## rebecca06261

Luvchefmic said:


> okay you think I will let you get away with saying that and then not explain ??????



haha PM sent


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> haha PM sent



dont sweat it....


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> okay you think I will let you get away with saying that and then not explain ??????



one thing I can say about Rebecca and SHA... they are good person on and off the boards... ones you have a RebeSSha Dose you would want more...  they are in my top five gifts from the DISBoards.... they were there for me not only in the good times but also in the bad times...


----------



## rebecca06261

DFD said:


> one thing I can say about Rebecca and SHA... they are good person on and off the boards... ones you have a RebeSSha Dose you would want more...  they are in my top five gifts from the DISBoards.... they were there for me not only in the good times but also in the bad times...



Awww, I love you too


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> Awww, I love you too



and I said that under no influence but Patron!!!  Cheers!!!:


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> one thing I can say about Rebecca and SHA... they are good person on and off the boards... ones you have a RebeSSha Dose you would want more...  they are in my top five gifts from the DISBoards.... they were there for me not only in the good times but also in the bad times...



I have absolutely no doubt.....Leroy you are a good friend......good people are being pulled into this group...


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> I have absolutely no doubt.....Leroy you are a good friend......good people are being pulled into this group...



well dont get me wrong I jsut love you because of Maxine


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> well dont get me wrong I jsut love you because of Maxine



I figured as much


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I know, I've been slack, Ruthie!
> 
> btw, I might be getting suspended from the boards soon so if I disappear, I'll still be there on Sunday



I dont think that you should be suspended. I said something wrong once before but it just got me a warning for 10 days. The other person got a lot worse for being a troll. That is why I no longer feed the trolls.



rebecca06261 said:


> I'm lovin' how this thread has taken off!



I want a big red cup!!!!! (now) 

and yes it has taken off well.



DFD said:


> one thing I can say about Rebecca and SHA... they are good person on and off the boards... ones you have a RebeSSha Dose you would want more...  they are in my top five gifts from the DISBoards.... they were there for me not only in the good times but also in the bad times...



Love you too! thank you for the kind words. 


Speaking of Maxine... what kind of horse is she other than a chestnut color??


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> I dont think that you should be suspended. I said something wrong once before but it just got me a warning for 10 days. The other person got a lot worse for being a troll. That is why I no longer feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> I want a big red cup!!!!! (now)
> 
> and yes it has taken off well.
> 
> 
> 
> Love you too! thank you for the kind words.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Maxine... what kind of horse is she other than a chestnut color??




Maxine is a cross between Arabian and Quarterhorse...she was "rescued" from Canada...long story, would need another thread totally...she will be 5 y/o on Sunday & will get a special treat before I head out to meet you. So do we have a head count yet? Do we have any plans ?


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> Maxine is a cross between Arabian and Quarterhorse...she was "rescued" from Canada...long story, would need another thread totally...she will be 5 y/o on Sunday & will get a special treat before I head out to meet you. So do we have a head count yet? Do we have any plans ?



both good breeds. Hmmm Canada eh?! lucky girl to have you find her! 

Not that I am aware of... think maybe 5-6... but cant confirm


----------



## PrincessMama605

Hi all! I live here in Kissimmee and have a 4 yo dd, we are in the parks pretty much every weekend.  It would be fun to meet up with some FL DIS'ers!


----------



## brack

We live in Lutz and the end of June is good for us. 

Our best friends move from Mississippi to Ft Lauderdale in June so the end would be good for them as well.


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> So do we have a head count yet? Do we have any plans ?



This Sunday at 9:30 AM, several of us will be meeting at the first photopass spot (at the entrance) of Epcot. This is not an officical dismeet, but if you're free and would like to join us, show up!  (per Rebecca from the FB Florida Ressie Disney Fan page)

Going through the posts here of who was interested for an unofficial meet:
Rebecca
Luvchefmic
Gracie Scarlett
Metro West
Sha +1
Diznut66
Floydian

anyone else???


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> Maxine is a cross between *Arabian and Quarterhorse*..



see I know when to spot a family!!!  we are related!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

mail call check your PM Leroy...oh the heck with it this is to good to not share''''''''*Maxine says   WhatI am related to a DUCK ?????*











*Horsey version of *


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> mail call check your PM Leroy...oh the heck with it this is to good to not share''''''''*Maxine says   WhatI am related to a DUCK ?????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horsey version of *



  Love it !!!!


----------



## daly7o9

brack said:


> We live in Lutz and the end of June is good for us.




I was getting ready to post when I saw where you live...I live in Lutz, too!  I didn't think I'd ever see the name of my lil' ol' town mentioned here.  BTW you need to check out a house on Hanna Road (near the south end, east side of the road) that has a classic Mickey silhouette with the house number on it.  Its really neat! I guess that was a little OT...sorry.

Any whooo... I have an seaonal pass, so if the meet is after June 12th I vote for DTD.


----------



## diznut66

I plan on being there Sunday.  Epcot at 9:30 right?  Who ever is collecting phone numbers please PM me so I can get added to the list thanks.

Picture of me....won't have the winter gear on though





Mickey was done a few months ago...Rest of Fab5 and Walts autograph added yesterday


----------



## Sha

updated the list. 

Not sure who is doing a phone list... it isnt me lol


----------



## GalDisney

I am a CM and live in Windermere.


----------



## gracie scarlett

hi florida group!  i am still going to try for 930 sunday morning, but i am not certain i will make it ...  but just in case, here is a photo of me (human) with the REAL gracie scarlett (canine)

margaret


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> I plan on being there Sunday.  Epcot at 9:30 right?  Who ever is collecting phone numbers please PM me so I can get added to the list thanks.
> 
> Picture of me....won't have the winter gear on though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey was done a few months ago...Rest of Fab5 and Walts autograph added yesterday





Sha said:


> updated the list.
> 
> ... it isnt me lol



Well I have Rebecca's Sha's Margaret's so I guess it will be me 
PM dizynut now....


----------



## jenscourt

Luvchefmic said:


> mail call check your PM Leroy...oh the heck with it this is to good to not share''''''''*Maxine says   WhatI am related to a DUCK ?????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horsey version of *




    OMG...that is too funny!


----------



## Sha

For the meet tomorrow... looks like we have great weather! Last time I saw Rebecca, we were all drenched... well, except for my mom as I put her poncho on her.


Love seeing that picture of Maxine.... hope there are times when she can roll all the way over. Remember my mom saying that meant that is a good horse.


----------



## Floydian

Hello. Brad here. I live over by UCF in East Orlando, about 40 minutes from Disney. I try to go as often as I can, depending on weather and health. I like to go just to walk around the Boardwalk or World Showcase, or sit on Main Street and watch the crowds.

Anyway, I may try to meet up tomorrow, assuming the weather cools off like it says it will.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hello,

I thought I would introduce myself.  I am Charlene and I live in Palm Beach Gardens, FL.  I don't think I will be able to make the meet on the 26th as I am going to be at Disney the weekend before.  I hope to make the next meet.


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> Hello. Brad here. I live over by UCF in East Orlando, about 40 minutes from Disney. I try to go as often as I can, depending on weather and health. I like to go just to walk around the Boardwalk or World Showcase, or sit on Main Street and watch the crowds.
> 
> Anyway, I may try to meet up tomorrow, assuming the weather cools off like it says it will.



and yes, it will feel cooler. Will see you there at some point. Not sure if I am parking at BWV since I have to drop off somethings or if I will be around front. Mom is with me so we will be handicapping it either way and w/c in tow.



disneyfanx3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I thought I would introduce myself.  I am Charlene and I live in Palm Beach Gardens, FL.  I don't think I will be able to make the meet on the 26th as I am going to be at Disney the weekend before.  I hope to make the next meet.



but I get to see you later next week!!!


----------



## Victoria3

Luvchefmic said:


> Hi Victoria welcome to our thread  don't know how much you've read but some of us are meeting Sunday can you come?  details a few pages back....
> 
> Ruthie



Don't think I'll be able to make it tomorrow, but I'll definitely try to make it out to the June meet.


----------



## Birdman1511

GalDisney said:


> I am a CM and live in Windermere.



Thats really awesome.. where do you work??

Have fun at the meet on Sunday, to all who is going.. I wish I coul be there


----------



## rebecca06261

Luvchefmic said:


>



 Love it!



daly7o9 said:


> Any whooo... I have an seaonal pass, so if the meet is after June 12th I vote for DTD.



We can work with that 



diznut66 said:


> I plan on being there Sunday.  Epcot at 9:30 right?  Who ever is collecting phone numbers please PM me so I can get added to the list thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey was done a few months ago...Rest of Fab5 and Walts autograph added yesterday


That tatoo work looks really painful! Very nice artwork  Glad I will get to meet you! You're one of only two people on my facebook that I haven't met in person!



GalDisney said:


> I am a CM and live in Windermere.


WOOHOO!



gracie scarlett said:


> hi florida group!  i am still going to try for 930 sunday morning, but i am not certain i will make it ...  but just in case, here is a photo of me (human) with the REAL gracie scarlett (canine)


I hope you can make it, Margaret.  We'd love to have you!




Floydian said:


> Hello. Brad here. I live over by UCF in East Orlando, about 40 minutes from Disney. I try to go as often as I can, depending on weather and health. I like to go just to walk around the Boardwalk or World Showcase, or sit on Main Street and watch the crowds.
> 
> Anyway, I may try to meet up tomorrow, assuming the weather cools off like it says it will.


That's one of the main reasons I love living on the coast, it always feels 10 degrees cooler here than over there. I hope to see you tomorrow, though!





Victoria3 said:


> Don't think I'll be able to make it tomorrow, but I'll definitely try to make it out to the June meet.



Hope you do!


----------



## Metro West

I'll see you guys in the morning!


----------



## Luvchefmic

been up with one of the dogs since about 1 AM.....nothing major to take him to a vet for...but "running" in & out all night.... if things settle down later in the day I will try to make it, not sure,  I wouldn't feel right about making the meet this morning.  I will console myself that its Moms Day and duty calls for one of the fur-babies......I'll phone one of you at a decent hour in case no one sees this.


Ruthie


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> been up with one of the dogs since about 1 AM.....nothing major to take him to a vet for...but "running" in & out all night.... if things settle down later in the day I will try to make it, not sure,  I wouldn't feel right about making the meet this morning.  I will console myself that its Moms Day and duty calls for one of the fur-babies......I'll phone one of you at a decent hour in case no one sees this.
> 
> 
> Ruthie



sorry to hear that Ruthie... Im not sure what time mom and I are leaving to come down, but will call Rebecca to find where they are at.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> sorry to hear that Ruthie... Im not sure what time mom and I are leaving to come down, but will call Rebecca to find where they are at.



Glad you saw the post Sha...I sent MetroWest a PM because I saw he posted on a thread early this morning but guess he didn't see it....anyway thanks so much for being here...tell Mom  Happy Day & will meet you all very soon  ~~ Ruthie


----------



## Sha

yes we will meet up soon  am going to start to get ready now...


----------



## Metro West

Sorry guys...I got to Epcot at 9am and waited around until 10am but couldn't find anyone. I guess I wasn't in the right spot to meet up but next time we can plan a little better and make sure everyone knows exactly where to go.


----------



## Birdman1511

what the heck happened? did you guys end up meeting?


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> been up with one of the dogs since about 1 AM.....nothing major to take him to a vet for...but "running" in & out all night.... if things settle down later in the day I will try to make it, not sure,  I wouldn't feel right about making the meet this morning.  I will console myself that its Moms Day and duty calls for one of the fur-babies......I'll phone one of you at a decent hour in case no one sees this.
> 
> 
> Ruthie


Ruthie.   I hope all is well with the family....



Birdman1511 said:


> what the heck happened? did you guys end up meeting?


I know...  am still waiting for an updatge...

my ownb update... since I did not make it to the meet... I did some consoling to my sad soul in our backyard park....


----------



## Sha

Rebecca, Diznut66, my mom and I all met up. Sorry that more werent able to meet up. I know we havent all swapped numbers. I knew I was going to be late... but it was nice and very relaxing.


----------



## rebecca06261

I had a great time yesterday but was sad that we weren't all able to meet.



Metro West said:


> Sorry guys...I got to Epcot at 9am and waited around until 10am but couldn't find anyone. I guess I wasn't in the right spot to meet up but next time we can plan a little better and make sure everyone knows exactly where to go.



I sent you a text letting you know that I was running late and that I'd text as soon as I got there. It was about 10:15 once I got inside the park and I sent you a text letting you know.  I dont' know what you look like to try to find you yet :

Ruthie, I hope the furbaby is feeling better and that you will consider joining myself and Diznut on 6/5.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Ruthie, I hope the furbaby is feeling better and that you will consider joining myself and Diznut on 6/5.



Guess what?!!!!! IM NOT ON CALL THAT WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going to see about a room for a night and see too if my sister wants to go since its new stuff. Park will probably be packed but I dont care... MSELP is back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

rebecca06261 said:


> I sent you a text letting you know that I was running late and that I'd text as soon as I got there. It was about 10:15 once I got inside the park and I sent you a text letting you know.  I dont' know what you look like to try to find you yet :


Yes...I got your text later in the day. I don't know why but my phone doesn't like text messages.  

That's pretty much how I felt when I was standing by the photo pass woman with thousands of people coming through the gates and not knowing what anyone from the thread looked like. I don't know who's idea it was to meet right inside the gate! I kept walking around but finally I was reduced to asking people if they were meeting message board members. Every one of them thought I was crazy. I was waiting for security to start asking questions. That should never have been a meeting spot...it was impossible to see anyone from just looking at a picture online and trying to spot them out of the hundreds of others. It was very frustrating since I don't know any of you. It sounds like some of the people who DID meet yesterday knew each other. That's great but don't assume we all know what each other looks like.

I'm very excited about meeting locals for park meets...we just need to plan better in the future.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Metro West said:


> Yes...I got your text later in the day. I don't know why but my phone doesn't like text messages.
> 
> That's pretty much how I felt when I was standing by the photo pass woman with thousands of people coming through the gates and not knowing what anyone from the thread looked like. I don't know who's idea it was to meet right inside the gate! I kept walking around but finally I was reduced to asking people if they were meeting message board members. Every one of them thought I was crazy. I was waiting for security to start asking questions. That should never have been a meeting spot...it was impossible to see anyone from just looking at a picture online and trying to spot them out of the hundreds of others. It was very frustrating since I don't know any of you. It sounds like some of the people who DID meet yesterday knew each other. That's great but don't assume we all know what each other looks like.
> 
> I'm very excited about meeting locals for park meets...we just need to plan better in the future.




Todd...breathe...relax....this is a stress free zone......FYI I was the one who suggested the place to meet, I still can't think of a better one for EPCOT...suggestions always Welcome...I haven't met anyone in person but most of the people that were planning to meet had posted their pics on this thread.

For those asking, dog is much better thanks for the concern...I can do June 5 th as far as I know and really any day at all (God willing I will have a job by then & may have to limit the days) but I REALLY NEED to go to MK...any feelings on that ?

Ruthie


----------



## DFD

Metro West said:


> Yes...I got your text later in the day. I don't know why but my phone doesn't like text messages.
> 
> That's pretty much how I felt when I was standing by the photo pass woman with thousands of people coming through the gates and not knowing what anyone from the thread looked like. I don't know who's idea it was to meet right inside the gate! I kept walking around but finally I was reduced to asking people if they were meeting message board members. Every one of them thought I was crazy. I was waiting for security to start asking questions. That should never have been a meeting spot...it was impossible to see anyone from just looking at a picture online and trying to spot them out of the hundreds of others. It was very frustrating since I don't know any of you. It sounds like some of the people who DID meet yesterday knew each other. That's great but don't assume we all know what each other looks like.
> 
> I'm very excited about meeting locals for park meets...we just need to plan better in the future.



I think the culprit was the time issue and missed coomunication... correct me if I am wrong but I thought the meeting place will be held at the very front of the Ball where the Photo pass peeps stands for picture(below is last years F&G picture)





which will be a good meeting place in my experience since I have used it one to many times for a dismeet.. it annoyed the shrimp out of the Photopass CM but it worked for us

maybe next time... do a specific bench.. like the bench by Club Cool outside.. theres only on iron bench outside by the right if you are facing Mousegears... or by the steps of Mexico... or by the telephone Phole at the Rose and Crown inside the phonebooth





Wishing more Pixe Power for the next Meet!!!


----------



## Sha

Sorry Todd... I wouldnt have been much help as I didnt arrive until much later in the morning. And I have know Rebecca for awhile now. 

Was looking for an idea of what the park hours would be for the night of the 5th so I could see the new fireworks for summer and MSELP but didnt see anything anywhere. 

Diznut66 where did you see that they were bumping it up a day??


----------



## Sha

sounds like a idea. I was thinking even like at Epcot over by the Art of Disney or the round fountain just in front of Space Ship Earth.


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> I think the culprit was the time issue and missed coomunication... correct me if I am wrong but I thought the meeting place will be held at the very front of the Ball where the Photo pass peeps stands for picture(below is last years F&G picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which will be a good meeting place in my experience since I have used it one to many times for a dismeet.. it annoyed the shrimp out of the Photopass CM but it worked for us
> 
> maybe next time... do a specific bench.. like the bench by Club Cool outside.. theres only on iron bench outside by the right if you are facing Mousegears... or by the steps of Mexico... or by the telephone Phole at the Rose and Crown inside the phonebooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing more Pixe Power for the next Meet!!!


 Yes we will all stuff ourselves in the R & C phonebooth and no one will miss anyone 

Seriously I'm sorry I couldn't make it & I'm sorry there was a miscommunication....Leroy we seem to be talking about the same place..once you get thru the EPCOT turnstiles right there where the photopass photogs are....moot point now....Can I make a suggestion?  For the FL Residents general meet..June 26 th ? Yes? Can we please plan to meet at Earl of Sandwich DTD ? This is for the meet for all of us non-park goers and the AP holders ? There are benches right across from EOS....sound okay?


Ruthie


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> Yes we will all stuff ourselves in the R & C phonebooth and no one will miss anyone
> 
> Seriously I'm sorry I couldn't make it & I'm sorry there was a miscommunication....Leroy we seem to be talking about the same place..once you get thru the EPCOT turnstiles right there where the photopass photogs are....moot point now....Can I make a suggestion?  For the FL Residents general meet..June 26 th ? Yes? Can we please plan to meet at Earl of Sandwich DTD ? This is for the meet for all of us non-park goers and the AP holders ? There are benches right across from EOS....sound okay?
> 
> 
> Ruthie



LOL... im sure its okay... we will figure it out though as it gets closer and will make it clear. Plus some of us may know more of others by then too.


----------



## DFD

another perfect spot that I have used at EPCOT is by Guest Relations!!!  its AC'ed!!!


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> Yes we will all stuff ourselves in the R & C phonebooth and no one will miss anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruthie



such a visual!!!  hmmmm aromatic also!!!!!!


----------



## gracie scarlett

ruthie, i am so sorry 'bout your furbaby, ... and that you missed the meet too.  i was truly bummed that it was not possible for me to get over there, but i did have a lovely visit with my DD ... AND i look forward to when we all at last meet!  

congrats to those that made it to epcot sunday morning!

welcome to all the new members, and i am really looking forward to meeting you all soon !!


----------



## Luvchefmic

gracie scarlett said:


> ruthie, i am so sorry 'bout your furbaby, ... and that you missed the meet too.  i was truly bummed that it was not possible for me to get over there, but i did have a lovely visit with my DD ... AND i look forward to when we all at last meet!
> 
> congrats to those that made it to epcot sunday morning!
> 
> welcome to all the new members, and i am really looking forward to meeting you all soon !!



Thanks Margaret (nice to see your pic a few pages back) first dog is ok, another dog  not so much, they'll be fine just doing the chicken & rice routine around here for a few days, they love to dig & eat dirt  so that's the reason probably.....anyway where the heck is everybody lately ...have a wonderful day wherever you all are


----------



## Sha

working for me... and packing as I go back to WDW this weekend. 3 nights 3 full days... new adventures in the first 24 hours.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> working for me... and packing as I go back to WDW this weekend. 3 nights 3 full days... new adventures in the first 24 hours.



Sounds terrific !

I am going to MK this Saturday I will be at the DSA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




nearest Tony's  Restaurant  at 10:00  am if anyone wants to spend the day with me please lets exchange cell numbers via PM no later than Fri 8 pm thanks

Ruthie


----------



## Sha

how long are you there for that day??? (meaning WDW and not the DSA)


----------



## diznut66

http://www.************.com/

Summer Nightastic! Debuts Early!
May 8, 2010 at 2:06 AM EST


According to park schedules released by Disney, The Main Street Electrical Parade and the Summer Nightastic! Fireworks Spectacular should be debuting early. The parade and fireworks are set to begin one night earlier than expected on Saturday, June 5th, with Electrical Parade at 9PM and the Fireworks Spectacular at 10PM. For those who wish to catch Spectromagic and Wishes! one more time before they glow away for the Summer, you can see them on June 4th at 9PM and 10PM respectively.

A strange note: the only night of Summer Nightastic! that is not scheduled to feature a Main Street Electrical Parade performance is Wednesday, June 9th. Other than that, the parade is set to perform every night through August 14th at 9PM (except 4th of July weekend where it will perform at 10:30PM).

For anyone who were afraid that Spectromagic or Wishes! might not return on time, fear not. Both are scheduled to return right on time August 15th. As usual, all of these dates and times are subject to change, but this is what Disney is saying at the mom


----------



## A Mickeyfan

OK.. joining this thread kind of late...   I'm Sharon & I live in Lee County, roughly 2.5 to 3 hrs from Disney.  I usually go with one of my DD's but my youngest is getting to where she doesn't want to go anymore.. she is now 17.


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> http://www.************.com/
> 
> Summer Nightastic! Debuts Early!
> May 8, 2010 at 2:06 AM EST
> 
> 
> According to park schedules released by Disney, The Main Street Electrical Parade and the Summer Nightastic! Fireworks Spectacular should be debuting early. The parade and fireworks are set to begin one night earlier than expected on Saturday, June 5th, with Electrical Parade at 9PM and the Fireworks Spectacular at 10PM. For those who wish to catch Spectromagic and Wishes! one more time before they glow away for the Summer, you can see them on June 4th at 9PM and 10PM respectively.
> 
> A strange note: the only night of Summer Nightastic! that is not scheduled to feature a Main Street Electrical Parade performance is Wednesday, June 9th. Other than that, the parade is set to perform every night through August 14th at 9PM (except 4th of July weekend where it will perform at 10:30PM).
> 
> For anyone who were afraid that Spectromagic or Wishes! might not return on time, fear not. Both are scheduled to return right on time August 15th. As usual, all of these dates and times are subject to change, but this is what Disney is saying at the mom



thank you!!!! Well, I know where I will be on Saturday night for awhile.


----------



## Sha

A Mickeyfan said:


> OK.. joining this thread kind of late...   I'm Sharon & I live in Lee County, roughly 2.5 to 3 hrs from Disney.  I usually go with one of my DD's but my youngest is getting to where she doesn't want to go anymore.. she is now 17.



never too late to join!!! welcome!


----------



## rebecca06261

A Mickeyfan said:


> OK.. joining this thread kind of late...   I'm Sharon & I live in Lee County, roughly 2.5 to 3 hrs from Disney.  I usually go with one of my DD's but my youngest is getting to where she doesn't want to go anymore.. she is now 17.



 What kind of child did you raise?? Doesn't want to go to Disney any more??? 






 j/k   Welcome!


----------



## Birdman1511

diznut66 said:


> http://www.************.com/
> 
> Summer Nightastic! Debuts Early!
> May 8, 2010 at 2:06 AM EST
> 
> 
> According to park schedules released by Disney, The Main Street Electrical Parade and the Summer Nightastic! Fireworks Spectacular should be debuting early. The parade and fireworks are set to begin one night earlier than expected on Saturday, June 5th, with Electrical Parade at 9PM and the Fireworks Spectacular at 10PM. For those who wish to catch Spectromagic and Wishes! one more time before they glow away for the Summer, you can see them on June 4th at 9PM and 10PM respectively.
> 
> A strange note: the only night of Summer Nightastic! that is not scheduled to feature a Main Street Electrical Parade performance is Wednesday, June 9th. Other than that, the parade is set to perform every night through August 14th at 9PM (except 4th of July weekend where it will perform at 10:30PM).
> 
> For anyone who were afraid that Spectromagic or Wishes! might not return on time, fear not. Both are scheduled to return right on time August 15th. As usual, all of these dates and times are subject to change, but this is what Disney is saying at the mom



Yay! I'm psyched about Summer Nightastic.. I've never seen MSEP and I've always wanted to so Iim pumped


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> how long are you there for that day??? (meaning WDW and not the DSA)


 *Plan to satisfy my inner 5 y/o from arrival until about 6 pm then have to leave to get home to the furry kids*



A Mickeyfan said:


> OK.. joining this thread kind of late...   I'm Sharon & I live in Lee County, roughly 2.5 to 3 hrs from Disney.  I usually go with one of my DD's but my youngest is getting to where she doesn't want to go anymore.. she is now 17.


*Hi Sharon! Welcome...you know "they say" sometimes one child will get that mutated gene thing going on that occurs when they don't inherit the Mickey Mouse Heads on their DNA strands  you're not alone my oldest DD has that same affliction *



rebecca06261 said:


> What kind of child did you raise?? Doesn't want to go to Disney any more???
> j/k   Welcome!


 *Rebecca it's NOT Sharons fault see my explanation above....don't make her feel bad in the raising of DD, its some freaky genetic thing..probably on the DD fathers' side  *



Birdman1511 said:


> Yay! I'm psyched about Summer Nightastic.. I've never seen MSEP and I've always wanted to so Iim pumped


*Sounds like great fun ! I'm sure I've seen the MSEP though, anyone know how long its been gone? *


Ruthie


----------



## rebecca06261

^That explains it! *whew*... I just couldn't fathom that a good Diser would ever steer their children wrongly 

Good morning peep! Looking forward to getting out of work early on Saturday so I can go tubing on the Rainbow River with friends. 

I know we are all mouse obsessed, but do any of you ever take the time to enjoy all of the other wonderful adventures our lovely state has to offer?  If so, what do you enjoy doing closer to home?


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> ^That explains it! *whew*... I just couldn't fathom that a good Diser would ever steer their children wrongly
> 
> Good morning peep! Looking forward to getting out of work early on Saturday so I can go tubing on the Rainbow River with friends.
> 
> I know we are all mouse obsessed, but do any of you ever take the time to enjoy all of the other wonderful adventures our lovely state has to offer?  If so, what do you enjoy doing closer to home?



Enjoy the Rainbow.. wish you could be on the yacht instead though. 

MSELP has been gone since 2001.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Enjoy the Rainbow.. wish you could be on the yacht instead though.
> 
> MSELP has been gone since 2001.



me too, Sha, but I have to be back at work at 6:00 AM on Sunday


----------



## Sha

I still say bring a change of clothes and crash there, then head to work. But I understand


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> I still say bring a change of clothes and crash there, then head to work. But I understand



HA! Can you see me going to bed at 1AM just to get up at 3:30 so I can be at work by 6??  


....then again, we _are_ talking about the Grand One....


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> HA! Can you see me going to bed at 1AM just to get up at 3:30 so I can be at work by 6??
> 
> 
> ....then again, we _are_ talking about the Grand One....



well, that ends at 11pm... not sure what will be after that.... so it could be earlier that you get to bed... maybe


----------



## Sha

when are you closing off voting for the first official meet???


----------



## rebecca06261

It won't let me close the voting lol but since so many of us will also be there on June 5-6th, I'm planning a small dismeet for then as well


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> It won't let me close the voting lol but since so many of us will also be there on June 5-6th, I'm planning a small dismeet for then as well



I was afraid of that when you opened the poll. Okay... will add that info in a bit to the FB page. Hopefully since I am staying overnight I can do both days, unless I have to come back home to work.


----------



## rebecca06261

Okay kids, based on the poll, several peeps were interested in a dismeet for June 5th (this is also seen later in the thread with several people heading over to MK on the 5th for the new shows.) So, *our first Dismeet will be on June 5, 2010 2:30 PM for a spin on the ___________________, at the Magic Kingdom.  *

If you are interested in meeting up, please let it be known so we can get this organized  We will have a larger dismeet later in June as well


----------



## Luvchefmic

Luvchefmic said:


> Sounds terrific !
> 
> I am going to MK this Saturday I will be at the DSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearest Tony's  Restaurant  at 10:00  am if anyone wants to spend the day with me please lets exchange cell numbers via PM no later than Fri 8 pm thanks
> 
> Ruthie





*FYI---Disregard...not going to happen....will talk to you all soon *


----------



## rebecca06261

Luvchefmic said:


> *FYI---Disregard...not going to happen....will talk to you all soon *



I hope you're okay. If you'd like to talk, I'm just a phone call away


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> *FYI---Disregard...not going to happen....will talk to you all soon *





hope all is well..


----------



## Sha

Ruthie, hope everything is okay. Sorry you can't make it again. send you some pixie dust if you need it


----------



## diznut66

I am officially letting it be known that I will be there June 5th for a spin on the __________________



rebecca06261 said:


> Okay kids, based on the poll, several peeps were interested in a dismeet for June 5th (this is also seen later in the thread with several people heading over to MK on the 5th for the new shows.) So, *our first Dismeet will be on June 5, 2010 2:30 PM for a spin on the ___________________, at the Magic Kingdom.  *
> 
> If you are interested in meeting up, please let it be known so we can get this organized  We will have a larger dismeet later in June as well


----------



## Sha

copied and added the event on the FB group page. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Floydian

Funny to have to say it this way but...

If my health improves, I won't be able to make it on the 5th. However if it stays where it's been for the past 6 weeks, I'll probably be there.


----------



## DFD

Floydian said:


> Funny to have to say it this way but...
> 
> If my health improves, I won't be able to make it on the 5th. However if it stays where it's been for the past 6 weeks, I'll probably be there.



well thats one of my reason why I will not make the June 5th Meet   originally I was set to go... but since I ran out of illnesses( is that a word?) I wont make it... hopefully July... if not then it will be def'ly a BBQ in Oct 

Thing of you today Ruthie  Hope thigns are OK on your side of the coin....


----------



## rebecca06261

Floydian said:


> Funny to have to say it this way but...
> 
> If my health improves, I won't be able to make it on the 5th. However if it stays where it's been for the past 6 weeks, I'll probably be there.



then I hope you're health doesn't improve? 



diznut66 said:


> I am officially letting it be known that I will be there June 5th for a spin on the __________________



smart a**, was hoping some of you could read my mind and help me think of a good place to meet up! Make good use of your brilliant brain and come up with a ride that we can all met up and ride together 



Sha said:


> copied and added the event on the FB group page. Have a good day everyone!



Have fun enjoying parasailing on Bay Lake, Sha!



DFD said:


> well thats one of my reason why I will not make the June 5th Meet   originally I was set to go... but since I ran out of illnesses( is that a word?) I wont make it... hopefully July... if not then it will be def'ly a BBQ in Oct



lol I can loan you some of my illnesses if you'd like


----------



## Sha

He might suggest IASW so he can harass a friend via the phone


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> He might suggest IASW so he can harass a friend via the phone



def'ly dont give my number if diznut is on IASW...


----------



## Dizmom0923

I know I am not physically a Florida ressie but as most of you know I am at heart...just need to get the body there perm.  Let me know where ya'll are meeting on the 5th and I am pretty sure that is one of our MK days!!!!!!


----------



## AvastTinkyGirl

Hey everyone! I am not a florida resident but I will be there staying at ASMU from june 5 to 11. Anyone want to meet and have some fun in the parks at night when me and my fiancee will be free from our son while he stays back with the grandparents??


----------



## HollyMac71

HI From Tampa!  Love going to WDW but sometimes cannot deal with I4 traffic.   Anyone else from Tampa area?  

Holly


----------



## diznut66

I'm from St Pete and go often



HollyMac71 said:


> HI From Tampa!  Love going to WDW but sometimes cannot deal with I4 traffic.   Anyone else from Tampa area?
> 
> Holly


----------



## KodakFigment

Hi! Julie here. I'm so excited to find this thread In the process of moving to Orlando right now. DH is already there and I'll be joining him permanently later this summer. I will be visiting regularly though, so can I be a part of the official FL resident group? It's so hard to meet new people when you move and it would be the best thing to have Dis friends in the area I'll be in Kissimmee this weekend May 22-25 and again in early July.
And not to hijiack anything, but I would love any suggestions on where to live and how to get acclimated.

Thanks!
Julie


----------



## brack

HollyMac71 said:


> HI From Tampa!  Love going to WDW but sometimes cannot deal with I4 traffic.   Anyone else from Tampa area?
> 
> Holly



We are (Lutz really) and I do not let I-4 stop me.  Just think of the fun in being there!

We are going next weekend. I wanted to go tomorrow for the last day of the Flower & Garden show but can't break away from West Palm until late afternoon.


----------



## jenscourt

HollyMac71 said:


> HI From Tampa!  Love going to WDW but sometimes cannot deal with I4 traffic.   Anyone else from Tampa area?
> 
> Holly



I'm from Palmetto (just north of Bradenton).  I also love going to Disney but can't always deal with I4 traffic.  Can't wait to meet some people in the area who also love Disney!


----------



## rebecca06261

HollyMac71 said:


> HI From Tampa!  Love going to WDW but sometimes cannot deal with I4 traffic.   Anyone else from Tampa area?
> 
> Holly



Just north of you in Spring Hill! 



KodakFigment said:


> Hi! Julie here. I'm so excited to find this thread In the process of moving to Orlando right now. DH is already there and I'll be joining him permanently later this summer. I will be visiting regularly though, so can I be a part of the official FL resident group? It's so hard to meet new people when you move and it would be the best thing to have Dis friends in the area I'll be in Kissimmee this weekend May 22-25 and again in early July.
> And not to hijiack anything, but I would love any suggestions on where to live and how to get acclimated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Julie



Hi Julie! 



brack said:


> We are (Lutz really) and I do not let I-4 stop me.  Just think of the fun in being there!
> 
> We are going next weekend. I wanted to go tomorrow for the last day of the Flower & Garden show but can't break away from West Palm until late afternoon.



I never find i4 to be bad? (except for the time the sinkhole shut it down earlier in the year.) Welcome to the thread!



jenscourt said:


> I'm from Palmetto (just north of Bradenton).  I also love going to Disney but can't always deal with I4 traffic.  Can't wait to meet some people in the area who also love Disney!



Welcome!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hey guys, 

Just wanted to give a shout out to the Dunnellon members of the thread and share that my friends and I went tubing down the river today. We had a great time and can't wait to go back!


----------



## jmskinner

diznut66 said:


> I'm from St Pete and go often





HollyMac71 said:


> HI From Tampa!  Love going to WDW but sometimes cannot deal with I4 traffic.   Anyone else from Tampa area?
> 
> Holly





brack said:


> We are (Lutz really) and I do not let I-4 stop me.  Just think of the fun in being there!
> 
> We are going next weekend. I wanted to go tomorrow for the last day of the Flower & Garden show but can't break away from West Palm until late afternoon.





jenscourt said:


> I'm from Palmetto (just north of Bradenton).  I also love going to Disney but can't always deal with I4 traffic.  Can't wait to meet some people in the area who also love Disney!



Hi all of you I4 travelers.  I'm just south of Tampa off of I75.  Are any of you meeting on June5th?  I will be there, but will be with my family and my BFF from TX and her family, but hope to at least say Hi and meet some others.  I do have 11 year old son, but can leave him with DH on the weekends for meets.  

Last Saturday I4 was fantastic, but yesterday it and 75 were crazy.


----------



## eeyore 32086

Hi from St. Augustine, 
     Forgive the late posting.  I would be interested in joining the group on June 5th- providing all is ok at home (Mom has Alzheimers and I'm primary caregiver). I live about 2 hours away and I get to the parks about twice a month - the visits help me keep my sense of humor and sanity.  It would be great to meet others that enjoy WDW as much as I do. 
       Rebecca - I've kayaked the Rainbow - it was a blast...did you see any river otters?  There were a bunch when we went.


----------



## rebecca06261

eeyore 32086 said:


> Hi from St. Augustine,
> Forgive the late posting.  I would be interested in joining the group on June 5th- providing all is ok at home (Mom has Alzheimers and I'm primary caregiver). I live about 2 hours away and I get to the parks about twice a month - the visits help me keep my sense of humor and sanity.  It would be great to meet others that enjoy WDW as much as I do.
> Rebecca - I've kayaked the Rainbow - it was a blast...did you see any river otters?  There were a bunch when we went.



I did! There was a family of them at the take out


----------



## rebecca06261

jmskinner said:


> Hi all of you I4 travelers.  I'm just south of Tampa off of I75.  Are any of you meeting on June5th?  I will be there, but will be with my family and my BFF from TX and her family, but hope to at least say Hi and meet some others.  I do have 11 year old son, but can leave him with DH on the weekends for meets.
> 
> Last Saturday I4 was fantastic, but yesterday it and 75 were crazy.



Hey Mel! Just wanted to remind you and everyone here that we are all inclusive of singles and families.


----------



## brack

rebecca06261 said:


> I never find i4 to be bad? (except for the time the sinkhole shut it down earlier in the year.) Welcome to the thread!



Thanks 

We moved here just last year and should have looked for this thread then.  I hope to be able to make a meet soon. We have dates in mind to go around the end of June so I hope we can be there when this group meets.


----------



## brack

jmskinner said:


> Hi all of you I4 travelers.  I'm just south of Tampa off of I75.  Are any of you meeting on June5th?  I will be there, but will be with my family and my BFF from TX and her family, but hope to at least say Hi and meet some others.  I do have 11 year old son, but can leave him with DH on the weekends for meets.
> 
> Last Saturday I4 was fantastic, but yesterday it and 75 were crazy.



I can't make June 5th because we'll be in Atlanta.


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> Thanks
> 
> We moved here just last year and should have looked for this thread then.  I hope to be able to make a meet soon. We have dates in mind to go around the end of June so I hope we can be there when this group meets.



Lucky for you this is a brand new thread! LOL wasnt around last year. There is a FB page too for this group, that will have updates on there too for when you might not have this to access.

Sorry you cant make the additional meet on June 5th. I am looking forward to the new fireworks and the return of MSELP. There is going to be the original on June 26th.


----------



## jenscourt

jmskinner said:


> Hi all of you I4 travelers.  I'm just south of Tampa off of I75.  Are any of you meeting on June5th?  I will be there, but will be with my family and my BFF from TX and her family, but hope to at least say Hi and meet some others.  I do have 11 year old son, but can leave him with DH on the weekends for meets.
> 
> Last Saturday I4 was fantastic, but yesterday it and 75 were crazy.



I won't be able to make it on June 5th unfortunately  but am planning on going at the end of the month.  I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## jmskinner

rebecca06261 said:


> Hey Mel! Just wanted to remind you and everyone here that we are all inclusive of singles and families.



Well, maybe I will make the 26th, I'll just have to drag Jacob along.


----------



## daly7o9

Another I4er here! I'd like to make the June 5th meet if I can.  We might have out of town guests that weekend so I'm still unsure if I can make it.  I'd really like to meet my fellow Floridian Disney buddies.


----------



## Bdawg

jenscourt said:


> I'm from Palmetto (just north of Bradenton).  I also love going to Disney but can't always deal with I4 traffic.  Can't wait to meet some people in the area who also love Disney!



I'm in Bradenton right on SR64, I guess we are just right across the river from each other!  I-4 doesn't bother me unless we are heading to WDW right after work (rush hour) other than that I hardly ever have any problems.  Coming from Palmetto do you ever take the back roads instead of I-4?


----------



## Luvchefmic

Good Morning all....I want to say Hi & Welcome the newbies to the thread ..sorry I haven't read about all of you but hope to meet you all soon.
 The gist of the things I have read is a lot of you in the Tampa area ? Maybe Mickey needs to send a bus for the faithful Floridians like a park & ride for commuters.

Hope everyone is well I am trying to get to the June meet (earlier one) but will surely make the one (later)


Ruthie


----------



## leight

I'm just a bit south of Brandon so another I4 driver here.  Can't make it next month-every weekend is booked with graduations, birthday and soccer! But look forward to keeping in touch. I have a House of Blues coupon waiting to be used!


----------



## kidsister

Hi, I'm only a seasonal resident (Largo) , tho I have been looking for a house in the Orlando area as primary residence.

Just wanted to add an idea: from another  loveDisney board, I've made friends from all over the US and we have scheduled several meets at WDW.
(The biggest was 40 or so people).  

Since so many who 've posted here are on limited budgets, you could consider renting a DVC unit for one night and having a dinner meet where everyone brings a dish to the barbeque area (thinking OKW or SSR)around the pool.  Good inexpensive fun.  That way, the people with passes can still have a day in the parks, some might want to hit the water parks and some might just want to laz the day away by the pool.

We've had a meet at the Bellevue Room of BWV, a drink around the world, a drink around the monorail (these tend to be pricey, even with TIW) , a barbeque at SSR Congress Park pool  and then a bunch of 'ride' meets (TOT, Carousel) in the parks.  All were fun, but sitting round the barbie was so easy and very relaxing. 

Hope you all have a wonderful meet...and lots of em....hope you don't mind my butting in!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi Kidsister! That sounds like a nice idea! Although, because so many of us are local and are on budgets, most all of us don't have DVC memberships. I know of one who does, but she is the only one. 



kidsister said:


> Hi, I'm only a seasonal resident (Largo) , tho I have been looking for a house in the Orlando area as primary residence.
> 
> Just wanted to add an idea: from another  loveDisney board, I've made friends from all over the US and we have scheduled several meets at WDW.
> (The biggest was 40 or so people).
> 
> Since so many who 've posted here are on limited budgets, you could consider renting a DVC unit for one night and having a dinner meet where everyone brings a dish to the barbeque area (thinking OKW or SSR)around the pool.  Good inexpensive fun.  That way, the people with passes can still have a day in the parks, some might want to hit the water parks and some might just want to laz the day away by the pool.
> 
> We've had a meet at the Bellevue Room of BWV, a drink around the world, a drink around the monorail (these tend to be pricey, even with TIW) , a barbeque at SSR Congress Park pool  and then a bunch of 'ride' meets (TOT, Carousel) in the parks.  All were fun, but sitting round the barbie was so easy and very relaxing.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful meet...and lots of em....hope you don't mind my butting in!


----------



## diznut66

That is what the future high speed train is for



Luvchefmic said:


> Good Morning all....I want to say Hi & Welcome the newbies to the thread ..sorry I haven't read about all of you but hope to meet you all soon.
> The gist of the things I have read is a lot of you in the Tampa area ? Maybe Mickey needs to send a bus for the faithful Floridians like a park & ride for commuters.
> 
> Hope everyone is well I am trying to get to the June meet (earlier one) but will surely make the one (later)
> 
> 
> Ruthie


----------



## gracie scarlett

i would be interested in knowing about those backroads ... can you give me directions?  i am also an i4 traveler and even tho i mostly dont really mind the drive, i would love to have an alternative!  thanks and WELCOME !!!  




Bdawg said:


> I'm in Bradenton right on SR64, I guess we are just right across the river from each other!  I-4 doesn't bother me unless we are heading to WDW right after work (rush hour) other than that I hardly ever have any problems.  Coming from Palmetto do you ever take the back roads instead of I-4?


----------



## jenscourt

Bdawg said:


> I'm in Bradenton right on SR64, I guess we are just right across the river from each other!  I-4 doesn't bother me unless we are heading to WDW right after work (rush hour) other than that I hardly ever have any problems.  Coming from Palmetto do you ever take the back roads instead of I-4?



Hey, neighbor...glad to see someone close to me here   To answer your question, I know that there are back roads to get to Orlando but haven't tried them...I have absolutely no sense of direction and would probably end up in Miami.   Anyway, I think I-4 was worse when the construction was going on and that seems to have cleared up as of late so it's not quite as bad as it was once upon a time.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi Kidsister! That sounds like a nice idea! Although, because so many of us are local and are on budgets, most all of us don't have DVC memberships. I know of one who does, but she is the only one.



who do you know that has DVC??? huh?! oh wait! 



kidsister said:


> Hi, I'm only a seasonal resident (Largo) , tho I have been looking for a house in the Orlando area as primary residence.
> 
> Just wanted to add an idea: from another  loveDisney board, I've made friends from all over the US and we have scheduled several meets at WDW.
> (The biggest was 40 or so people).
> 
> Since so many who 've posted here are on limited budgets, you could consider renting a DVC unit for one night and having a dinner meet where everyone brings a dish to the barbeque area (thinking OKW or SSR)around the pool.  Good inexpensive fun.  That way, the people with passes can still have a day in the parks, some might want to hit the water parks and some might just want to laz the day away by the pool.
> 
> We've had a meet at the Bellevue Room of BWV, a drink around the world, a drink around the monorail (these tend to be pricey, even with TIW) , a barbeque at SSR Congress Park pool  and then a bunch of 'ride' meets (TOT, Carousel) in the parks.  All were fun, but sitting round the barbie was so easy and very relaxing.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful meet...and lots of em....hope you don't mind my butting in!



youre not interrupting at all and welcome. I like the idea, but let me ask you 2 questions. When renting the points to get a night (as I am familar with that too) does everyone chip in? And who gets to stay the night in the room? Obviously, 40 people cant stay in a room (and we arent near that number yet).

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## diznut66

between tubs, couches, chairs and floor space who said 40 people can't fit.....


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> between tubs, couches, chairs and floor space who said 40 people can't fit.....



LOL.. i might have to get another room for myself. Thats a lot of people to share with. Havent done that since high school lock-in


----------



## phorsenuf

Does anyone live in Titusville?   I need a huge favor!!


----------



## JoShan1719

phorsenuf said:


> Does anyone live in Titusville?   I need a huge favor!!



My mom lives in TVille, but I don't think that's helpful for you


----------



## calurduran

Hi all. Just discovered the wonder of the boards a few days ago. I'm going to try and make the 5th. I saw someone mention a Facebook group somewhere in the 17 pages of this thread  Is that the general DISBoards one or did someone start one specifically for Florida residents or solo travelers? 

So excited to find the board. I moved to Florida in July and I've made far more solo trips than I can recall already. I just wish Bradenton was a bit closer to Orlando.


----------



## Bdawg

calurduran said:


> Hi all. Just discovered the wonder of the boards a few days ago. I'm going to try and make the 5th. I saw someone mention a Facebook group somewhere in the 17 pages of this thread  Is that the general DISBoards one or did someone start one specifically for Florida residents or solo travelers?
> 
> So excited to find the board. I moved to Florida in July and I've made far more solo trips than I can recall already. I just wish Bradenton was a bit closer to Orlando.



Welcome aboard!  It's nice to see someone else from Bradenton on here... it is a little drive but it gives me an excuse to stay at the resorts more often


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> between tubs, couches, chairs and floor space who said 40 people can't fit.....



we just did 8 in a studio yesterday !!!

 <--- misses everybody...


----------



## Sha

calurduran said:


> Hi all. Just discovered the wonder of the boards a few days ago. I'm going to try and make the 5th. I saw someone mention a Facebook group somewhere in the 17 pages of this thread  Is that the general DISBoards one or did someone start one specifically for Florida residents or solo travelers?
> 
> So excited to find the board. I moved to Florida in July and I've made far more solo trips than I can recall already. I just wish Bradenton was a bit closer to Orlando.



The FB group is specific to this thread. There is FB that is related to the Disboards though.

Welcome! 

I am willing to create a phone list for anyone who wants to be included on that and okay with sharing numbers with this group only. Let me know if you have texting on your phone too. That way we can update any changes to the meet the evening before or day of. Just PM me, I will get it and reply. If your numbers are below 10 for posts... do some posting! 


DFD miss you too!


----------



## calurduran

I'll pm you my info...in six posts


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> DFD miss you too!




Sha, Reb, Disznut... missing you guys...


----------



## Bdawg

gracie scarlett said:


> i would be interested in knowing about those backroads ... can you give me directions?  i am also an i4 traveler and even tho i mostly dont really mind the drive, i would love to have an alternative!  thanks and WELCOME !!!



This is just an alternative route to get to I-4 past the Brandon/I4 junction and most of the congestion during the week.  On the weekends I75 to I4 works fine but during the week it can be very painful going that way.  These backroads are mine roads and have hardly any traffic.  It also only adds 10 miles on to the trip.






Start at: Bradenton, FL

1. Head east on 1st Ave W toward 13th St W - 0.2 mi
2. Take the 3rd right onto 10th St W - 0.1 mi
3. Take the 1st left onto 3rd Ave W - 272 ft
4. Turn left at 9th St W - 0.1 mi
5. Continue onto FL-45 N/US-41 BUS N/8th Ave W - 1.5 mi
6. Turn right at 10th St W - 1.3 mi
7. Continue onto FL-43 N/US-301 N - 10.0 mi
8. Turn right at FL-62 E/Wauchula Rd - 19.2 mi
9. Turn left at FL-37 N - 23.8 mi
10. Turn left at FL-60 W/W Canal St  Continue to follow FL-60 W - 5.8 mi
11. Turn right at County Line Rd - 7.4 mi
12. Turn left to merge onto I-4 E - 40.1 mi
13. Take exit 67 toward Epcot - 1.7 mi
14. Merge onto FL-536 W/World Center Dr - 0.2 mi
15. Continue onto Epcot Center Dr - 0.9 mi
16. Take the ramp to Buena Vista Dr - 0.3 mi
17. Turn right at Buena Vista Dr - 0.7 mi
18. Turn left - 0.2 mi
19. Turn right  Destination will be on the left - 0.1 mi


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> Sha, Reb, Disznut... missing you guys...




 need to start planning that fall trip!


----------



## rebecca06261

DFD said:


> Sha, Reb, Disznut... missing you guys...


 I miss you too. I really wish we lived closer. 



Sha said:


> need to start planning that fall trip!



I agree... hey, we need to get our hands on those points just so we can plan the fall trip!


----------



## gracie scarlett

Thank you so very much!  don't know if i will use this route right away, but i sure do appreciate having an alternative in my backpocket!

thanks again.




Bdawg said:


> This is just an alternative route to get to I-4 past the Brandon/I4 junction and most of the congestion during the week.  On the weekends I75 to I4 works fine but during the week it can be very painful going that way.  These backroads are mine roads and have hardly any traffic.  It also only adds 10 miles on to the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start at: Bradenton, FL
> 
> 1. Head east on 1st Ave W toward 13th St W - 0.2 mi
> 2. Take the 3rd right onto 10th St W - 0.1 mi
> 3. Take the 1st left onto 3rd Ave W - 272 ft
> 4. Turn left at 9th St W - 0.1 mi
> 5. Continue onto FL-45 N/US-41 BUS N/8th Ave W - 1.5 mi
> 6. Turn right at 10th St W - 1.3 mi
> 7. Continue onto FL-43 N/US-301 N - 10.0 mi
> 8. Turn right at FL-62 E/Wauchula Rd - 19.2 mi
> 9. Turn left at FL-37 N - 23.8 mi
> 10. Turn left at FL-60 W/W Canal St  Continue to follow FL-60 W - 5.8 mi
> 11. Turn right at County Line Rd - 7.4 mi
> 12. Turn left to merge onto I-4 E - 40.1 mi
> 13. Take exit 67 toward Epcot - 1.7 mi
> 14. Merge onto FL-536 W/World Center Dr - 0.2 mi
> 15. Continue onto Epcot Center Dr - 0.9 mi
> 16. Take the ramp to Buena Vista Dr - 0.3 mi
> 17. Turn right at Buena Vista Dr - 0.7 mi
> 18. Turn left - 0.2 mi
> 19. Turn right  Destination will be on the left - 0.1 mi


----------



## rebecca06261

If you are interested, we will be having a dismeet on June 5th at the Magic Kingdom 2:00PM, for a ride on the train. We will meet upstairs on the loading platform, towards the rear of where the train would be. This is not an all day meet, but if you want to latch on to any of us for the rest of the day, you're more than welcome to


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> If you are interested, we will be having a dismeet on June 5th at the Magic Kingdom 2:00PM, for a ride on the train. We will meet upstairs on the loading platform, towards the rear of where the train would be. This is not an all day meet, but if you want to latch on to any of us for the rest of the day, you're more than welcome to


*Count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you have my phoine number I have yours finally will meet(no texting for me though)~~ Ruthie*


----------



## calurduran

I may try and get there in time, if I can.

Thanks for the alternate directions. There have been a few times I've looked at the map on my phone and thought "hmm, this could maybe work..."


----------



## gracie scarlett

YES !!!  i will be there. 



rebecca06261 said:


> If you are interested, we will be having a dismeet on June 5th at the Magic Kingdom 2:00PM, for a ride on the train. We will meet upstairs on the loading platform, towards the rear of where the train would be. This is not an all day meet, but if you want to latch on to any of us for the rest of the day, you're more than welcome to


----------



## Luvchefmic

*Anyone going on the 5th have an AP and planning to make a night of it?  Passholder email received:*


AP holders email: It's Back and Brighter Than Ever! 
Clear your calendar for Saturday, June 5, 2010, and get over to the Magic Kingdom® Park for an advance viewing of the return of perhaps the most beloved and adored Disney parade in history! The Main Street Electrical Parade is back as part of Summer Nightastic! Check it out at 9 and 11 p.m., or both! 

Plus! That same night, Passholders* can check out the new Summer Nightastic! Fireworks Spectacular at 10 p.m., with special light effect viewing glasses, provided free to who? Passholders, that's who. Pick up your free glasses between 4 and 8 p.m. at the Rose Garden entrance near Tomorrowland® and enjoy the show. 



would like to know who plans to stay for it


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> *Anyone going on the 5th have an AP and planning to make a night of it?  Passholder email received:*
> 
> 
> AP holders email: It's Back and Brighter Than Ever!
> Clear your calendar for Saturday, June 5, 2010, and get over to the Magic Kingdom® Park for an advance viewing of the return of perhaps the most beloved and adored Disney parade in history! The Main Street Electrical Parade is back as part of Summer Nightastic! Check it out at 9 and 11 p.m., or both!
> 
> Plus! That same night, Passholders* can check out the new Summer Nightastic! Fireworks Spectacular at 10 p.m., with special light effect viewing glasses, provided free to who? Passholders, that's who. Pick up your free glasses between 4 and 8 p.m. at the Rose Garden entrance near Tomorrowland® and enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> would like to know who plans to stay for it



My mom and I are going to be there... got a room for the evening also... just because it was starting a night early. Can hardly wait... have missed the parade a lot! my favorite.


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> My mom and I are going to be there... got a room for the evening also... just because it was starting a night early. Can hardly wait... have missed the parade a lot! my favorite.



 Mom!!!


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> Mom!!!



I will do that


----------



## rebecca06261

Luvchefmic said:


> *Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have my phoine number I have yours finally will meet(no texting for me though)~~ Ruthie*



So happy to hear you'll be making the meet, Ruthie!  



calurduran said:


> I may try and get there in time, if I can.
> 
> Thanks for the alternate directions. There have been a few times I've looked at the map on my phone and thought "hmm, this could maybe work..."


Hope to see you there!



gracie scarlett said:


> YES !!!  i will be there.


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> So happy to hear you'll be making the meet, Ruthie!



 can't wait !


----------



## diznut66




----------



## goldielocksraj

It looks like I'll be able to make the non-park June meet!!!! The only reason I wouldn't have been able to was b/c I was already taking a vacation w/BFF the first weekend of July; however, that's now a no-go, so there's no reason why I can't make it.

Hope to meet lots of you then! And all of the Bradenton/Sarasota DISers . . . take care of my home town!


----------



## rebecca06261

goldielocksraj said:


> It looks like I'll be able to make the non-park June meet!!!! The only reason I wouldn't have been able to was b/c I was already taking a vacation w/BFF the first weekend of July; however, that's now a no-go, so there's no reason why I can't make it.
> 
> Hope to meet lots of you then! And all of the Bradenton/Sarasota DISers . . . take care of my home town!



Sorry to hear your plans with your BFF didn't work out  but am happy to hear that you can do the nonpark meet later in the month!


----------



## rebecca06261

Not sure how many of you are familiar with restaurant.com, but wanted to share this coupon code for it because there is a $25 gift certificate available for the House of Blues at dtd for $3.00 (with the code.) _Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. Cannot be used for Gospel Brunch on Holidays or Special Events. _ 

Maybe this would be a good idea for our dismeet on the 25th?  thoughts?


----------



## jenscourt

rebecca06261 said:


> Not sure how many of you are familiar with restaurant.com, but wanted to share this coupon code for it because there is a $25 gift certificate available for the House of Blues at dtd for $3.00 (with the code.) _Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. Cannot be used for Gospel Brunch on Holidays or Special Events. _
> 
> Maybe this would be a good idea for our dismeet on the 25th?  thoughts?



Thanks for the coupon code for this...what a great deal!  House of Blues sounds like a good idea for our dismeet on the 25th...I've always wanted to try this place!


----------



## Sha

25??? not the 26th?


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> 25??? not the 26th?



You're right Sha- the 26th


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> Not sure how many of you are familiar with restaurant.com, but wanted to share this coupon code for it because there is a $25 gift certificate available for the House of Blues at dtd for $3.00 (with the code.) _Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. Cannot be used for Gospel Brunch on Holidays or Special Events. _
> 
> Maybe this would be a good idea for our dismeet on the 25th?  thoughts?



Hi All  I still prefer EOS at DTD for the 25th.....guess we have time to decide though

Ruthie


----------



## spiceycat

hi!!!

hope to make the 26 & 27 - hoping to come before then. but still have not closed....

hoping to find out tomorrow when we can close.

can't wait!


----------



## Luvchefmic

spiceycat said:


> hi!!!
> 
> hope to make the 26 & 27 - hoping to come before then. but still have not closed....
> 
> hoping to find out tomorrow when we can close.
> 
> can't wait!




Hi Pat, so which town is the one ? I am Soooo excited for you!

Ruthie


----------



## diznut66

Got my discounted coupons....great find Rebecca



rebecca06261 said:


> Not sure how many of you are familiar with restaurant.com, but wanted to share this coupon code for it because there is a $25 gift certificate available for the House of Blues at dtd for $3.00 (with the code.) _Minimum purchase of $35. 18% Gratuity added prior to discount. Cannot be used for Gospel Brunch on Holidays or Special Events. _
> 
> Maybe this would be a good idea for our dismeet on the 25th?  thoughts?


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> You're right Sha- the 26th





Luvchefmic said:


> Hi All  I still prefer EOS at DTD for the 25th.....guess we have time to decide though
> 
> Ruthie



Oh.... wasnt DTD the meet for the non ticketed people on the 25th and then on the 26th the one at MK at the train station???


----------



## rebecca06261

No. June 5th is the dismeet at the train station. June 26 is the big meet at dtd.


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> No. June 5th is the dismeet at the train station. June 26 is the big meet at dtd.



*26 th got it & this is why way back at the start of this thread I said I would NEVER be the secretary *


----------



## Sha

Smack me now! LOL was thinking of next weekend and telling someone about it, and typed what i was saying I guess.


----------



## Sha

For everyone who wants to be on the phone list please send me a PM here or via the FB page. I will add your name, number and if you have texting. I will send out the list to those on it only Tuesday or Wednesday for everyone to check the list for any corrections.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> For everyone who wants to be on the phone list please send me a PM here or via the FB page. I will add your name, number and if you have texting. I will send out the list to those on it only Tuesday or Wednesday for everyone to check the list for any corrections.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Done !  Good Morning & have a great day all


----------



## rebecca06261

You can add me to that list too, Sha. 

My dad has come to visit for the holdiay weekend. Can you believe it?- he doesn't want to go to Disney 

Oh well.. Guess we'll just have to get into something else! 

Have a great weekend peeps!


----------



## calurduran

Is there a link to the FB page somewhere in the previous 22 pages of the thread?


----------



## rebecca06261

calurduran said:


> Is there a link to the FB page somewhere in the previous 22 pages of the thread?



Here


----------



## calurduran

Awesome. Thanks! (Woo, up to post 8!)


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> You can add me to that list too, Sha.
> 
> My dad has come to visit for the holdiay weekend. Can you believe it?- he doesn't want to go to Disney
> 
> Oh well.. Guess we'll just have to get into something else!
> 
> Have a great weekend peeps!



already did... figured that was a given oh fearless leader!!! LMAO

in regards to dad... thats because AC is gone!


----------



## Sha

calurduran said:


> Is there a link to the FB page somewhere in the previous 22 pages of the thread?





rebecca06261 said:


> Here



I guess I should put that in my siggy! Will do in a bit.



calurduran said:


> Awesome. Thanks! (Woo, up to post 8!)



Almost there! Got your PM via FB


----------



## Sha

Link added! sorry I didnt do it sooner


----------



## diznut66

Sha said:


> already did... figured that was a given oh fearless leader!!! LMAO
> 
> in regards to dad... thats because AC is gone!



Rebecca is our fearless leader.....


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> Rebecca is our fearless leader.....



Look Rebecca!!! He is bowing to you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFD

Rebecca and her Minions  
who enjoys harvesting Onions...

menced it, Cut it, dice it, chop it...
even if it does smell like armpit..

For all we know this is their weapon... 
In saving and protecting their Fearless Matron

​


----------



## rebecca06261

diznut66 said:


> Rebecca is our fearless leader.....






Sha said:


> Look Rebecca!!! He is bowing to you!!!!!!!!!!!



Why aren't you??? 




DFD said:


> Rebecca and her Minions
> who enjoys harvesting Onions...
> 
> menced it, Cut it, dice it, chop it...
> even if it does smell like armpit..
> 
> For all we know this is their weapon...
> In saving and protecting their Fearless Matron
> 
> ​


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> Why aren't you???



raising hands for patron!!!


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> Rebecca and her Minions
> who enjoys harvesting Onions...
> 
> menced it, Cut it, dice it, chop it...
> even if it does smell like armpit..
> 
> For all we know this is their weapon...
> In saving and protecting their Fearless Matron
> 
> ​







rebecca06261 said:


> Why aren't you???



ummmm   because im a lady and I would curtsy


----------



## nosanity03

Hi Everyone!!  My name is Sharon, and I live way up in the eastern panhandle, in Franklin County.  We'll be leaving for Disney one week from tomorrow, for our first trip since 2003!  And I can't wait!


----------



## Sha

nosanity03 said:


> Hi Everyone!!  My name is Sharon, and I live way up in the eastern panhandle, in Franklin County.  We'll be leaving for Disney one week from tomorrow, for our first trip since 2003!  And I can't wait!



welcome Sharon - cant imagine not going that long! Was bad enough for me to not go for almost 4 months!


----------



## Sha

the meet for the 26th that is at DTD... what time and where do you think about meeting? I have unofficial info set up as an event on the FB page.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> the meet for the 26th that is at DTD... what time and where do you think about meeting? I have unofficial info set up as an event on the FB page.




EOS for lunch ? Maybe 1 pm so that people coming from a distance don't have to get up at break of dawn ?


----------



## nosanity03

Sha said:


> welcome Sharon - cant imagine not going that long! Was bad enough for me to not go for almost 4 months!



Thanks Sha!  It was a very rough few years...lol  But, we had one family crisis after another.  Seemed like life would never calm down.  Luckily, all is well, so, we're back to the world!  I'm really excited to see the changes since we were there.  My very 1st grandchild will be born the beginning of Nov., so we're already planning his/her 1st trip to Disney the end of next year...lol


----------



## gracie scarlett

...i am pretty sure i cannot stand missing the MSEP and fireworks 'special' ...and i am going to stay the night .  is anyone else planning on being around that late?(for the meet on the 6th)


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> EOS for lunch ? Maybe 1 pm so that people coming from a distance don't have to get up at break of dawn ?



Im sure it can... I wont know if I can get there until later the week of as I will be just returning from Vacation. I may take Saturday as back up and come down late in the day or else be back up on Sunday as I will be doing the weekend of the first meet.



nosanity03 said:


> Thanks Sha!  It was a very rough few years...lol  But, we had one family crisis after another.  Seemed like life would never calm down.  Luckily, all is well, so, we're back to the world!  I'm really excited to see the changes since we were there.  My very 1st grandchild will be born the beginning of Nov., so we're already planning his/her 1st trip to Disney the end of next year...lol



am glad things are better! Had an accident that kept me away for the 4 months. Understand on a smaller scale I guess. You can get his/her their first mickey ears... pastel pink or blue! Quite cute. I got a pair for my boss' son after he was born. His name is Walt. So I just had too!



gracie scarlett said:


> ...i am pretty sure i cannot stand missing the MSEP and fireworks 'special' ...and i am going to stay the night .  is anyone else planning on being around that late?(for the meet on the 6th)



If I dont have to work on Sunday, we will still be around. Staying at VWL that night.


----------



## Luvchefmic

"unofficial" Dis Meet @ parks is Sat June *5* th top of RR sta MK @ 2 pm Yes?
(which is also "AP" special viewing that night of MSEP)

"Official" FL Resident Dis Meet at DTD is  also a Sat June *26* th and we need to decide what time/where


Is that YES to all above ?


Thanks Ruthie


----------



## gracie scarlett

ruthie ... my mistake!  your dates are correct, and i entered the wrong date!  ... and we are still on for 10;30 by tony's  ...


----------



## Luvchefmic

gracie scarlett said:


> ruthie ... my mistake!  your dates are correct, and i entered the wrong date!  ... and we are still on for 10;30 by tony's  ...



Thank you Margaret just remember I can make myself crazy all by myself without _your _help   half the time I don't know what DAY it is least of all the DATE !   Yes for Tony's 10:30  and which night are you staying Fri or Sat/where?


----------



## rebecca06261

Luvchefmic said:


> "unofficial" Dis Meet @ parks is Sat June *5* th top of RR sta MK @ 2 pm Yes?
> (which is also "AP" special viewing that night of MSEP)
> 
> "Official" FL Resident Dis Meet at DTD is  also a Sat June *26* th and we need to decide what time/where
> 
> 
> Is that YES to all above ?
> 
> 
> Thanks Ruthie


----------



## Luvchefmic

*Rebecca !!!* where will you be the morning of Sat June *5* ?


----------



## goldielocksraj

Luvchefmic said:


> EOS for lunch ? Maybe 1 pm so that people coming from a distance don't have to get up at break of dawn ?




I think that sounds wonderful! I'm so looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

goldielocksraj said:


> I think that sounds wonderful! I'm so looking forward to it!!!!!



Me too, nice to put faces & names together and I love EOS !

Ruthie


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> *Rebecca !!!* where will you be the morning of Sat June *5* ?



Have we even thought of that yet?


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> Have we even thought of that yet?


*Hey  there !  Yes we have see below from page 20 of the thread*




rebecca06261 said:


> If you are interested, we will be having a dismeet on June 5th at the Magic Kingdom 2:00PM, for a ride on the train. We will meet upstairs on the loading platform, towards the rear of where the train would be. This is not an all day meet, but if you want to latch on to any of us for the rest of the day, you're more than welcome to




Hope you can make it


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> *Hey  there !  Yes we have see below from page 20 of the thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can make it



I know we have thought of the afternoon but teasing Rebecca about the morning...


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> I know we have thought of the afternoon but teasing Rebecca about the morning...




Well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Duh on my part


----------



## BGK

Is it too late to parachute into this thread and invite myself to one or more of the events?  I've got an extra-extended weekend (4th-8th) at Saratoga Springs for the express purpose of seeing as many showings of the Main Street Electrical Parade as I can.


----------



## DFD

BGK said:


> Is it too late to parachute into this thread and invite myself to one or more of the events?  I've got an extra-extended weekend (4th-8th) at Saratoga Springs for the express purpose of seeing as many showings of the Main Street Electrical Parade as I can.



 to the thread... well my welcoming is not official so dont get comfortable...  I myself is an "honorary" guest  but am sure they wont mind... and BTW.. love love love SSR.. if you are staying in a studio ask for 1147,1247, 1347, 1447  nice view nice distance from bus and DTD


----------



## Luvchefmic

BGK said:


> Is it too late to parachute into this thread and invite myself to one or more of the events?  I've got an extra-extended weekend (4th-8th) at Saratoga Springs for the express purpose of seeing as many showings of the Main Street Electrical Parade as I can.



 The more than merrier but of course one must introduce ones self  (is that correct grammar? ) upon entering the thread  names' Ruthie...and you are ?  so....unofficially there is a meet
at the top of the RR Sta in MK @ 2 pm Sat the 5 th and OT I am a horse NUT so what can I find as far as horse things (disney related) I've never been to SSR


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> to the thread... well my welcoming is not official so dont get comfortable...  I myself is an "honorary" guest  but am sure they wont mind... and BTW.. love love love SSR.. if you are staying in a studio ask for 1147,1247, 1347, 1447  nice view nice distance from bus and DTD



Yes Leroy you are the resident DUCK..quak quak & always a pleasure to see around here


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> Yes Leroy you are the resident DUCK..quak quak & always a pleasure to see around here



thank you and am looking forward to share some corn and what not with you soon!!!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> thank you and am looking forward to share some corn and what not with you soon!!!!!



read PM if you please  few seconds re Ur upcoming trip


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> read PM if you please  few seconds re Ur upcoming trip



huh?? huh ?? did you PM me?? I did not get it..


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> huh?? huh ?? did you PM me?? I did not get it..



make like your cousins the ducks at the Peabody Hotel and M A R C H back to your PM box ...its there...GO !


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> make like your cousins the ducks at the Peabody Hotel and M A R C H back to your PM box ...its there...GO !



  Ruthie I love you already!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFD

hugs to my Cuz Maxine


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> Ruthie I love you already!!!!!!!!





DFD said:


> hugs to my Cuz Maxine


 aww.....



want to see something else you may like...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1334508&page=139

*check out posts 2075    2077   and 2082 *


----------



## Sha

BGK said:


> Is it too late to parachute into this thread and invite myself to one or more of the events?  I've got an extra-extended weekend (4th-8th) at Saratoga Springs for the express purpose of seeing as many showings of the Main Street Electrical Parade as I can.



More than welcome to jump on in.



Will be sending to those who are participating of the phone tree later today. Please keep watch.


----------



## rebecca06261

gracie scarlett said:


> ...i am pretty sure i cannot stand missing the MSEP and fireworks 'special' ...and i am going to stay the night .  is anyone else planning on being around that late?(for the meet on the 6th)



Yep, staying the night too 


Luvchefmic said:


> *Rebecca !!!* where will you be the morning of Sat June *5* ?





diznut66 said:


> Have we even thought of that yet?





diznut66 said:


> I know we have thought of the afternoon but teasing Rebecca about the morning...



Nope, haven't even considered where I'd be that morning, as Diznut and I are going to Jellyrolls with friends on Friday night. 



BGK said:


> Is it too late to parachute into this thread and invite myself to one or more of the events?  I've got an extra-extended weekend (4th-8th) at Saratoga Springs for the express purpose of seeing as many showings of the Main Street Electrical Parade as I can.


  I agree with Ruthie, you must introduce yourself, but we'd be happy to include you as well


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sarasota (or there abouts) residents, someone on the transportation thread
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2478745

is looking for a way after helping her DD move there to get from Sarasota to the Tampa airport....yes a google search can be done but does anyone personally know of a reliable company? Any idea how much?  Any info for her?

TIA

Ruthie


----------



## spiceycat

hi - if this here my apologizes

on June 5 pass holders can get  glasses for the main street electric parade

here the details

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...PassNewsPassholderSummerNightasticArticlePage

which I could go then  - but looks like won't be until June 27.


ruthie love your picture of Ceasar - love the show - don't even at present have a dog.


----------



## Luvchefmic

spiceycat said:


> hi - if this here my apologizes
> 
> on June 5 pass holders can get  glasses for the main street electric parade
> 
> here the details
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...PassNewsPassholderSummerNightasticArticlePage
> 
> which I could go then  - but looks like won't be until June 27.
> 
> 
> ruthie love your picture of Ceasar - love the show - don't even at present have a dog.




Hi Pat ! Nice to see you..so where is the new home ? Yes Cesar is my hero, find the photographing pets thread (somewhere in here) and you can see 7 out of my 8...they are all on my _hit list today so when you get settled tell me who yu want 



here I'll make it easy for you   posts 2075 2077 and 2082 where they look Soooo innocent page 139
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1334508


I am soooo cranky today...so tell me which fool you want...I'll deliver


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> Will be sending to those who are participating of the phone tree later today. Please keep watch.



My Bad! Sorry... doing now. I got so excited about watching Alice I plum forgot!


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> My Bad! Sorry... doing now. I got so excited about watching Alice I plum forgot!


----------



## spiceycat

Luvchefmic said:


> here I'll make it easy for you   posts 2075 2077 and 2082 where they look Soooo innocent page 139
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1334508
> 
> 
> I am soooo cranky today...so tell me which fool you want...I'll deliver



boy you like black and white dogs...

go more on personality - got any that can get along with cats. Clyde can get along with any dog that doesn't try to kill him.

Mickey is scare of his own shadow (yea when he first came home - he jumped at his shadow.)

he is getting better - but anything strange still makes him hide. (feel for the little guy)

my neighbor had a pit bull who was and is scared of my cats. He is such a silly dog. He is also terrified of me - I do smell like a cat. or maybe he realizes that am not scare of him.

love doggie - but live in a condo - cats are definitely easier than dogs in a limited amount of space.

my new house (really old house but new to me) has a nice backyard with a fence....

so who is going on the June 5 - so jealous..... want to be there!!!!


----------



## Sha

and dont forget to put the numbers in your phone so you have them if you need them


----------



## rebecca06261

Thank you for doing the phone tree list, Sha!


----------



## Sha

I have it saved somewhere so I can update it as needed... almost wish to have done email addys too. Maybe after we meet people and go from there. Mainly because you can only PM 5 at a time through here.


----------



## MissBritt

FL Res here. Currently Alachua Co, formerly Gilchrist, formerly Hernando, formerly Polk.


----------



## Luvchefmic

MissBritt said:


> FL Res here. Currently Alachua Co, formerly Gilchrist, formerly Hernando, formerly Polk.



 Hi Miss Britt...Ruthie here and I am in Polk City


----------



## rebecca06261

Looking forward to seeing some of you one the train tomorrow! I've heard a couple of rumors that you can make out some progress of the new fantasyland while on the train.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Looking forward to seeing some of you one the train tomorrow! I've heard a couple of rumors that you can make out some progress of the new fantasyland while on the train.



oh cool! hadnt thought of that!


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> Looking forward to seeing some of you one the train tomorrow! I've heard a couple of rumors that you can make out some progress of the new fantasyland while on the train.



 looking forward to see you all too !
still trying to decide if I'm staying for MSEP...will try
Ruthie


----------



## jenscourt

So, tell us about the DisMeet yesterday...was it fun?  Can't wait to hear!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hey guys! Just got home from a short weekend at the world and wanted to share the highlights 

we had a great time meeting at the train depot at 2:00 yesterday in the mk

Calurduran was there first, but myself, Diznut, Sha (and mom,) Gracie Scarlett (and her lovely daughter, Luvchefmic, goldielocksraj, and finally Candice30 & klofan (both of whom are honorary residents  )

there were a couple of pictures taken but I don't have them to post

We had a great time!  I know for a fact that there were a couple of new friendships made in Dis-heaven  
Yep, I'm talkin about you and I Ruthie 

Most of us said our goodbyes after the meet, but some of us went on to take in the rest of the park and later enjoyed  the AP preview for Mainstreet Electrical Parade (which is honestly not as good as I remembered but loved seeing it again) and the new fireworks show. The last half of the new show was phenominal! 

That about sums it up! I'm looking forward to our next Dismeet on June 26th!


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> looking forward to see you all too !
> still trying to decide if I'm staying for MSEP...will try
> Ruthie



Ruthie it was great meeting you.  Hope you can make more meets.


----------



## diznut66

rebecca06261 said:


> Hey guys! Just got home from a short weekend at the world and wanted to share the highlights
> 
> we had a great time meeting at the train depot at 2:00 yesterday in the mk
> 
> Calurduran was there first, but myself, Diznut, Sha (and mom,) Gracie Scarlett (and her lovely daughter, Luvchefmic, goldielocksraj, and finally Candice30 & klofan (both of whom are honorary residents  )
> 
> there were a couple of pictures taken but I don't have them to post
> 
> We had a great time!  I know for a fact that there were a couple of new friendships made in Dis-heaven
> Yep, I'm talkin about you and I Ruthie
> 
> Most of us said our goodbyes after the meet, but some of us went on to take in the rest of the park and later enjoyed  the AP preview for Mainstreet Electrical Parade (which is honestly not as good as I remembered but loved seeing it again) and the new fireworks show. The last half of the new show was phenominal!
> 
> That about sums it up! I'm looking forward to our next Dismeet on June 26th!



I second the motion that the meet was great time.  Maybe next time we won't have to keep moving rows on the train in order for everyone to be next to each other.   And yes the last half of the new fireworks show is phenominal.  Nice meeting all the new people and hope everyone can make more meets.


----------



## rebecca06261

okay, stole a couple of pics from the dismeet- just waiting for permission from Sha to post them. Sha, can we post them???


----------



## Luvchefmic

So I was the whiner in the group  all due to my NOT wearing Crocs...ended up with 4 toes with blisters and the ball of one foot is R A W...I even had shin splints for the 1st time in my life and was actually crying that night 

*BUT* ...it was terrific to put names to the person and YES I see some lifetime freindships here next time ..(not end of June at DTD) next time at a park we _have_ to get pictures with the characters...what's the matter with you people ???? not once do we go to M I C K E Y or anyone else  that's against the law (or MY law anyway)

So I am going to "limp" out of here,  but here we are:


----------



## rebecca06261

Luvchefmic said:


> So I was the whiner in the group  all due to my NOT wearing Crocs...ended up with 4 toes with blisters and the ball of one foot is R A W...I even had shin splints for the 1st time in my life and was actually crying that night


I am so sorry you ended up in so much pain. 


Luvchefmic said:


> *BUT* ...it was terrific to put names to the person and YES I see some lifetime freindships here next time ..(not end of June at DTD) next time at a park we _have_ to get pictures with the characters...what's the matter with you people ????



We* are* the characters, duh! 



Luvchefmic said:


> So I am going to "limp" out of here,  but here we are:



Hahaha don't you just love how the light shines perfectly around me like I'm a goddess and you are all my minions!


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> I am so sorry you ended up in so much pain.
> 
> 
> We* are* the characters, duh!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha don't you just love how the light shines perfectly around me like I'm a goddess and you are all my minions!





yeah right


----------



## Sha

Here you go! Good time Saturday... look for many other meets.





Florida ressie group meet 6/5 for GC Tour. 
Standing in back top: rebecca06261
Standing: Sha, diznut66, Luvchefmic, klofan, Candice30, Gracie Scarlett, Calurduran and daly7o9.
Sitting: Mom (aka Mimi)
(Photo by Gracie Scarlett's DD for me)





Roy O. Disney train engine. This was our ride for the Grand Circle Tour.





Mom wanted to ride in the wheelchair vs transferring, therefore we were separated from the group. At each stop they moved up a row. By the end of the GCT we were all together.

Back row: Gracie Scarlett and her DD, daly7o9
Middle row: Luvchefmic, klofan, Candice30
Front row: diznut66, rebecca06261, Calurduran
very front: have no idea





Said previously, the group was separated for the ride, but kept moving up a row. We decided to take the ride to the next stop and get out over at the Frontierland station. 

Back row: Gracie Scarlett and her DD, daly7o9
3rd row: Luvchefmic, klofan and Candice30
2nd row: Calurduran, rebecca06261 and diznut66
front: Mom and me


----------



## Sha

Any ideas for the July time frame?? I know that the weekend of the 17th-18th is my best chance work wise. Might be going back to every other weekend on call. Not sure if I will be staying overnight there yet, but maybe could do a meet at the resort pool if I do? If its as hot as it was yesterday... then the water might be very refreshing.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> Any ideas for the July time frame?? I know that the weekend of the 17th-18th is my best chance work wise. Might be going back to every other weekend on call. Not sure if I will be staying overnight there yet, but maybe could do a meet at the resort pool if I do? If its as hot as it was yesterday... then the water might be very refreshing.




Can we decide  on the non-park DisMeet on  June 26 th...it will be here before you know it  EOS good for everyone? If so what time ?


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> Can we decide  on the non-park DisMeet on  June 26 th...it will be here before you know it  EOS good for everyone? If so what time ?



All I know is it was going to be at DTD. EOS works for me.


----------



## DFD

Glad everybody had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

I have a question re-Face Book...didn't we say further back in this thread that a link for this thread would be put on facebook but the pictures wouldn't be directly on there  I mean I know that anyone can come onto the thread and see what we post (including the pic I did) but am I missing something?


----------



## jenscourt

Glad everyone had a great time!  I would also like to nail down a time and such for the 26th.  EOS sounds good to me...how about 1:00 pm that day?  Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> I have a question re-Face Book...didn't we say further back in this thread that a link for this thread would be put on facebook but the pictures wouldn't be directly on there  I mean I know that anyone can come onto the thread and see what we post (including the pic I did) but am I missing something?



actually it was posting the pictures without permission of everyone in it and I didnt ask after saying that. But that was not just for FB... it was here. All my FB pictures are private unless I change the settings. I am not sure if I can change them on the FB group page unless I make the whole thing private. 

So... *I will delete the pictures unless everyone in them say its okay*.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Honestly I'm not trying to  I just don't get the whole facebook thing, I don't understand it, meaning how it works, who can see what, I guess anybody anywhere can really see anything,,,I'm trying to learn that's all..and honestly I'm re-thinking things I've said and pictures I have posted, on Dis in general not just here...you know what I mean TMI ??


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> Honestly I'm not trying to  I just don't get the whole facebook thing, I don't understand it, meaning how it works, who can see what, I guess anybody anywhere can really see anything,,,I'm trying to learn that's all..and honestly I'm re-thinking things I've said and pictures I have posted, on Dis in general not just here...you know what I mean TMI ??



I know you are not Ruthie  Its just I got blamed for something I knew nothing about. It was incredibly hurtful amongst other things.

You can set settings so that no one sees anything, or just your friends, or your friend's friends or everyone. Mine is set for no one and just my friends depending on the area.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> I know you are not Ruthie  Its just I got blamed for something I knew nothing about. It was incredibly hurtful amongst other things.
> 
> You can set settings so that no one sees anything, or just your friends, or your friend's friends or everyone. Mine is set for no one and just my friends depending on the area.




I'm sorry that happened to you; I'm sure it did hurt  but whatever it is its only as important as you let it be...& FWIW you made me feel better about FB and your settings thank U


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you; I'm sure it did hurt  but whatever it is its only as important as you let it be...& FWIW you made me feel better about FB and your settings thank U



dont feel bad Ruthie... I myself only post pics at FB since I can control who I can scare.. I dont post here on DIS anymore since I dont want anybody to cause any major coronary...


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> dont feel bad Ruthie... I myself only post pics at FB since I can control who I can scare.. I dont post here on DIS anymore since I dont want anybody to cause any major coronary...



I don't feel bad quacker...I will if I don't get to meet you.... though no Ellen or IASW for me


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> I don't feel bad quacker...I will if I don't get to meet you.... though no *Ellen or IASW *for me


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


>



no need to yell like Donald


----------



## rebecca06261

for the record, I don't care if you post pics of me here or on fb.  Just don't tag me (I'll tag myself.)


----------



## daly7o9

Hey all! I just wanted to check in and say that, even though I had to leave early, I really enjoyed meeting everybody. I've been really busy the last few days. DD 18 graduated yesterday and we had lots of last minute things to do.

I'm looking forward to the DTD meet later in the summer. DH may be able to make that one 

See 'ya real soon!

Becky


----------



## Sha

Becky, sorry I had the wrong ID with the unseen pic, as I used info Rebecca had... fixed it I think. When permission from everyone is given then I will remove the block I have on it for here. If not, then those who were there can ask for the password to the locked gallery I have for them.


----------



## Luvchefmic

daly7o9 said:


> Hey all! I just wanted to check in and say that, even though I had to leave early, I really enjoyed meeting everybody. I've been really busy the last few days. DD 18 graduated yesterday and we had lots of last minute things to do.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the DTD meet later in the summer. DH may be able to make that one
> 
> See 'ya real soon!
> 
> Becky



I'm sorry you left early too it was nice to meet you Becky, congrats to your DD and hope to meet you again and DH too 

Ruthie


----------



## gracie scarlett

hi everybody! 

 what a nice time we had jumping around on that train on saturday!  it was wonderful meeting everyone, and i am also looking forward to the 'big' meet on the 26th 

ruthie, i did not know you don't care for IASW !!!  now i have bargaining power! (IASW for SM !!!)

looking forward to future train rides


----------



## calurduran

Hi all! It was great meeting you all on Saturday  Sorry I had to leave kinda early. Ruthie, you rock!

I'm cool with you posting my pic publicly, just please don't tag me on Facebook (I stay untagged so that friends and others can't find me...I'm a ninja).


Danny


----------



## DFD

calurduran said:


> Hi all! It was great meeting you all on Saturday  Sorry I had to leave kinda early. Ruthie, you rock!
> 
> I'm cool with you posting my pic publicly, just please don't tag me on Facebook (I stay untagged so that friends and others can't find me...I'm a ninja).
> 
> 
> Danny



aaahhh huh!  you are the Danny!


----------



## Luvchefmic

gracie scarlett said:


> hi everybody!
> 
> what a nice time we had jumping around on that train on saturday!  it was wonderful meeting everyone, and i am also looking forward to the 'big' meet on the 26th
> 
> ruthie, i did not know you don't care for IASW !!!  now i have bargaining power! (IASW for SM !!!)
> 
> looking forward to future train rides



 okay use your imagination here:  my blistered foot ...IASW dolls -------=>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



'nuff said 



calurduran said:


> Hi all! It was great meeting you all on Saturday  Sorry I had to leave kinda early. Ruthie, you rock!
> 
> I'm cool with you posting my pic publicly, just please don't tag me on Facebook (I stay untagged so that friends and others can't find me...I'm a ninja).
> 
> 
> Danny


Well you rock too Danny (my adopted son ) and I have no idea re-tagged & untagged but I trust you know what you're saying so I agree, You're a Ninja, I'm a Ninja too  sounds like a plan


----------



## Candice30

Luvchefmic said:


> okay use your imagination here:  my blistered foot ...IASW dolls -------=>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said



haha ruthie.....your funny.  my favorite was when it got stuck...even if only for a minute! nice meeting you!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Candice30 said:


> haha ruthie.....your funny.  my favorite was when it got stuck...even if only for a minute! nice meeting you!



Nice meeting you too Candice ! MY fave was your very realistic sound effects in HM you really could work there  hope to see you again real soon for longer next time 


just read your solo tr 2008...what a hoot! Loved the pics esp the fish face proud of you for eating alone, next you have to do a character meal by yourself


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> okay use your imagination here:  my blistered foot ...IASW dolls -------=>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said
> 
> 
> Awww come on Ruthie....IASW isn't that bad.....


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


>



Where else are you going to take a nap at Epcot besides Ellen


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> Luvchefmic said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay use your imagination here:  my blistered foot ...IASW dolls -------=>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said
> 
> 
> Awww come on Ruthie....IASW isn't that bad.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gary...ahhh yes it is !
> 
> 
> 
> diznut66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where else are you going to take a nap at Epcot besides Ellen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking in the kennel at EPCOT...surrounded by hot barking hungry dogs would be nicer
Click to expand...


----------



## daly7o9

I'm also fine with my pic being posted.
Becky


----------



## Luvchefmic

Hi Becky..how are you doing today? .anyone else around ...any chance anyone is going to any park this Sat ?  waiting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waiting


----------



## daly7o9

Hey Ruthie! I'm doin' great. 

I'd love to be at a park this weekend but I only have a seasnal pass so I'm an outcast until August 19th  but I will be at the DISmeet in DTD .

Becky


----------



## rebecca06261

daly7o9 said:


> Hey Ruthie! I'm doin' great.
> 
> I'd love to be at a park this weekend but I only have a seasnal pass so I'm an outcast until August 19th  but I will be at the DISmeet in DTD .
> 
> Becky



I don't blame you on the seasonal pass... I've considered renewing my AP to seasonal when the time comes. It's just too crowded during the summer anyhow. Do you feel like you miss out on anything?


----------



## Luvchefmic

daly7o9 said:


> Hey Ruthie! I'm doin' great.
> 
> I'd love to be at a park this weekend but I only have a seasnal pass so I'm an outcast until August 19th  but I will be at the DISmeet in DTD .
> 
> Becky


 oh not an outcast..looking forward to seeing you again too !



rebecca06261 said:


> I don't blame you on the seasonal pass... I've considered renewing my AP to seasonal when the time comes. It's just too crowded during the summer anyhow. Do you feel like you miss out on anything?


Yes would like to know this too.Hi Rebecca ..is there a big difference in the cost? Are there a LOT of blockout dates ? Need to see the options


----------



## brack

I thought that my DW and I could make the DTD meet but can not now. We have to leave on the 25th for a wedding in Atlanta on the 26th. Maybe next time.


----------



## Luvchefmic

brack said:


> I thought that my DW and I could make the DTD meet but can not now. We have to leave on the 25th for a wedding in Atlanta on the 26th. Maybe next time.



Oh too bad...but definitely in the future I hope there will be plenty more ...safe trip & have a great time 

Ruthie


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I don't blame you on the seasonal pass... I've considered renewing my AP to seasonal when the time comes. It's just too crowded during the summer anyhow. Do you feel like you miss out on anything?



you miss out on my birthday in a park  which is why I got the AP, so I can be inside if I chose to be. Though the last 4 (counting the upcoming one) have been out of state or out of country... I normally celebrate it there after if that is the case.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> you miss out on my birthday in a park  which is why I got the AP, so I can be inside if I chose to be. Though the last 4 (counting the upcoming one) have been out of state or out of country... I normally celebrate it there after if that is the case.



 I've never known you to be at the parks on your birthday... BUT after calculating the difference, ($85.00) I'd have to go less than times per year in order for it to be considered a savings. I calculated that based on $14.00 per day parking.  Considering I go at least once a month, and usually twice a month during the value seasons, it's best for me to keep my AP


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> I've never known you to be at the parks on your birthday... BUT after calculating the difference, ($85.00) I'd have to go less than times per year in order for it to be considered a savings. I calculated that based on $14.00 per day parking.  Considering I go at least once a month, and usually twice a month during the value seasons, it's best for me to keep my AP



Makes sense, small price to pay in the long run for 365 days yr..plus the parking..will have to see I have time to decide


----------



## daly7o9

Hey everybody 

To answer everybody's questions...

I don't feel like I miss too much 'cause the blackout dates are during the busiest times and I feel like I'd rather tour the parks without having to walk in teensy weensy baby steps .  

That said, there are times during the summer when I think to myself...If I could just run over to Epcot for a little while...ahhhh But then I think of the 95 degree heat and the 98 percent humidity and the crowds and think 'maybe not'.

Also, DH was "between jobs" last year and I couldn't justify paying for an AP.  Probably shouldn't have even gotten the seasonal but, hey, who needs to eat THREE meals a day . I gotta have my Disney fix KWIM?

You all have me thinking though... only $85 dollars more...no parking fee...DH is employed again...hmmm. I just may have to go for it next time.

Becky


----------



## Sha

not sure if the SP had it but AP had an extra 3 months for free this year too. Think that ends at end of August.


----------



## rebecca06261

daly7o9 said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> 
> You all have me thinking though... only $85 dollars more...no parking fee...DH is employed again...hmmm. I just may have to go for it next time.
> 
> Becky



Thanks for the insight!  I wanted to comment that in order to go from AP to SP, you have a FL AP renewal rate of $334...the CM I spoke with said that you can't get a SP renewal rate when downgrading so that would mean purchasing a new SP at $249.00.  If you were to upgrade from a SP to AP it would be a $120.00 difference.  Confusing I know....


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> not sure if the SP had it but AP had an extra 3 months for free this year too. Think that ends at end of August.





rebecca06261 said:


> Thanks for the insight!  I wanted to comment that in order to go from AP to SP, you have a FL AP renewal rate of $334...the CM I spoke with said that you can't get a SP renewal rate when downgrading so that would mean purchasing a new SP at $249.00.  If you were to upgrade from a SP to AP it would be a $120.00 difference.  Confusing I know....



So God willing I get a job FAST...here's the senario, my FL Resident AP expires July 27 and if I understand right I have a 30 day window from that date to renew is that right? AND we may still have the promo bonus of they'll add another 3 months onto the AP?  

Thanks all !

DGS will be 10 on the 15th of this month when we go to DTD on the 26 th I have to pop into the Lego store...anyone know if this store sells gift cards and are they good for any Lego store? He's in NY..TIA

Ruthie


----------



## daly7o9

Sha said:


> not sure if the SP had it but AP had an extra 3 months for free this year too. Think that ends at end of August.



I was able to get our SPs before that promo ended so I did get the extra 3 months but I thought that ended on 12/31/2009.  You mean I ran around like a lunatic trying to get to the Disney Store before it closed on New Years Eve for nothing?!


----------



## Luvchefmic

daly7o9 said:


> I was able to get our SPs before that promo ended so I did get the extra 3 months but I thought that ended on 12/31/2009.  You mean I ran around like a lunatic trying to get to the Disney Store before it closed on New Years Eve for nothing?!



 sorry to tell you Becky looks like it from what was said  

Because I got the AP on July 27 2009 and then August the promotion was up & running...too bad too sad for me...nothing to be done about that BUT the promo is good through Aug 2010 ? that's what I want verified this way I missed out last time but won't this time


----------



## Cheshire Figment

You might want to look at the _Everything About WDW Tickets_ locked sticky in the TPA&S Forum. Especially the items *bolded* in the list below.

*Post and Contents*

1. This Table of Contents
2. Magic Your Way (MYW) Ticket Basics Including Definitions
3. Annual Passes and Water Park Tickets
*4. Tickets Available Only to Florida Residents*
5. Tickets Not Available to the General Public
6. Upgrading MYW Tickets (Not to Annual Passes)
7. Upgrading Tickets to Annual Passes
8. Dealing With Tickets Issued Prior to 1 January 2005 (Pre-MYW)
9. Children and Adults
10. Special Events
11. Comprehensive MYW Ticket Example
12. Hotel Card (Key To The World (KTTW))
13. Lost Tickets
14. Finger Scans
15. Frequently Asked Ticket Questions.
15A. Hopping Rules
15B. WPF&M With No Expire
15C. No Expire Upgrades
15D. Upgrading an Unused Ticket
15E. Upgrading Special Tickets
15F. Checking on Old Tickets
*15G. Renewing Annual Passes*
15H. Upgrading a Completely Used Ticket
16. 2010 Give A Day, Get A Day Promotion
17. Information on Disney's Armed Forces Salute 2010
18. Prices Effective August 2, 2009
19. Special Promotions and "Free" Tickets
*19A. AP 15 Months for Price of 12 Renewal*
19B. Florida Resident Four Day Dream Ticket
20. Ticket Purchase/Upgrade Locations and Telephones

*To get there directly, follow the link in my signature.*

And for any sort of AP renewal, you can upgrade or downgrade at the renewal price of the new AP as long as it is within the window of 30 days on either side of renewal.


----------



## DFD

Cheshire Figment said:


> You might want to look at the .[/b]
> .



Hi C.F. !!!  I dotn know if you remember but we met already... it was a big group at MK... and we sank the boat at POTC !!!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

*19A. 15 Month Annual Pass for the price of 12 months.

This is a promotion for renewal of current Premium Annual, Annual, and Florida Resident Seasonal Passes that is valid through August 31, 2010. If you have any current PAP, AP or SP and you renew the pass within 30 days of expiration and not later than August 31, the replacement Pass will be valid for 15 months instead of 12 months.*




*You made MY day  and since I always renew at AK no hurries no worries Thanks, Ruthie*


----------



## Luvchefmic

where the heck is everybody ?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

rebecca06261 said:


> Thanks for the insight!  I wanted to comment that in order to go from AP to SP, you have a FL AP renewal rate of $334...the CM I spoke with said that you can't get a SP renewal rate when downgrading so that would mean purchasing a new SP at $249.00.  If you were to upgrade from a SP to AP it would be a $120.00 difference.  Confusing I know....



This is not correct.  At the time of renewal you can upgrade or downgrade between any level of AP you are eligible to purchase, and you will get the renewal rate.  Unless you were actually talking to a CM in a ticket booth or Guest Relations office you were talking to someone at a call center who does not deal with tickets.


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:
			
		

> where the heck is everybody ?



Hey Ruthie


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> Hey Ruthie



 finally people arrive...Hi Gary ! How are things going?


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:
			
		

> finally people arrive...Hi Gary ! How are things going?



Pretty good Ruthie. Enjoying life. How have you been.


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> Pretty good Ruthie. Enjoying life. How have you been.



Busy, looking for work you know..otherwise good, you're still planning on 26 th?   Hope some more people will come too


----------



## rebecca06261

Cheshire Figment said:


> This is not correct.  At the time of renewal you can upgrade or downgrade between any level of AP you are eligible to purchase, and you will get the renewal rate.  Unless you were actually talking to a CM in a ticket booth or Guest Relations office you were talking to someone at a call center who does not deal with tickets.



Thanks CF. I did call and spoke with someone at the call center. I must have been misinformed. If so, it wasn't the first time and certainly wouldn't be the last. 



Luvchefmic said:


> Busy, looking for work you know..otherwise good, you're still planning on 26 th?   Hope some more people will come too


Hey Ruthie!   Are you still planning on going on the 26th?
I'm kind of undecided now. I need some convincing


----------



## jmskinner

So, what is the plan on the 26th?  What park, what time, etc.?  I may have my DS and DH with me, it turns out there is a Transformers convention at the Swan and Dolphin that day and I have to take my DS to that or he will never speak to me again.


----------



## rebecca06261

jmskinner said:


> So, what is the plan on the 26th?  What park, what time, etc.?  I may have my DS and DH with me, it turns out there is a Transformers convention at the Swan and Dolphin that day and I have to take my DS to that or he will never speak to me again.



Mel, the current plan is to meet at Earl of Sandwich for lunch. I think 1:30?


----------



## jmskinner

rebecca06261 said:


> Mel, the current plan is to meet at Earl of Sandwich for lunch. I think 1:30?



Hmmm, if I mention this to DH I will have to bring him.  Sounds good.  Thank you and hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Anyone who wants to may come to the meeting of the World Chapter of the Disneyana Fan Club (formerly NFFC).  For more information about the club go to www.nffc.org .  If you want dinner before the meeting, show up at the restaurant about 5:00, as many of us will eat there and then go to the private room for the meeting.  Here is information about the restaurant http://www.thaithanicelebration.com/ and there is a discount coupon on their site.

The next World Chapter meeting for Disney Enthusiasts
IS SATURDAY, JUNE 26, 2010!
Our "Be Our Guest" Speaker will be ...
Chad Emerson
Author of the Brand New Book entitled
"PROJECT FUTURE"
The inside story about the creation of Walt Disney World

Project Future, The Inside Story Behind the Creation of Disney World, is a fascinating new book that explores one of the most comprehensive and successful private developments in U.S. history – the Walt Disney World Resort.

The 189-page paperback by Chad D. Emerson takes Disney fans, theme park enthusiasts and lovers of Americana and pop culture on the ride with Walt and his advisors in the early 60s as they evaluate locations like St. Louis, Niagara, Monterey, Calif., Ocala, Fla. and the Miami area as possible sites for the new “Disneyland-East.”

It’s a plot Jack Bauer would love – a clandestine project by one of America’s most brilliant business leaders punctuated with multiple code names, fake identities, make-shift affiliations, and unique regulatory arrangements.

And while almost every traveler recognizes Walt Disney World as one of the world’s most popular tourist destinations, what might surprise them are the secret and pain-staking measures Walt Disney took to keep his intentions for a Disneyland-East under wraps.

Special World Chapter Book Rate: $10.00 (retails for $14.95)
and Chad will of course be available to sign your book!

This promises to a very special night as we always have a few surprises planned as well!

PLEASE NOTE: Due to rising cost of renting a room, the annual membership fees have gone (first raise in over 5 years) and the door admission as well.
New Rates:
New Annual Dues are $20.00
Mailing newsletter remains $5.00
Member Door fee goes up by $1.00 to $2.00
Prospective Member Door Fee goes up by $1.00 to 6.00

NEW LOCATION: Thai Thani restaurant in Celebration
600 Market Street, Suite 110 Celebration, FL, 34757
407-239-9733

Doors open at 6:00 PM, Meeting starts PROMPTLY at 6:45 PM 

Admission: $2.00 for current NFFC Members, $6 Prospective Members.


----------



## diznut66

rebecca06261 said:


> Hey Ruthie!   Are you still planning on going on the 26th?
> I'm kind of undecided now. I need some convincing



Dont worry Ruthie, we wouldn't leave you stranded


----------



## rebecca06261

Happy Birthday, Sha!


----------



## Luvchefmic




----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Happy Birthday, Sha!





Luvchefmic said:


>



thank you both very much! I had a lovely day today. see you soon!


----------



## jenscourt

Hi everybody!  I am getting excited about meeting everyone on the 26th.  Should we talk about a definite time to meet?  What is good for everyone?


----------



## Luvchefmic

jenscourt said:


> Hi everybody!  I am getting excited about meeting everyone on the 26th.  Should we talk about a definite time to meet?  What is good for everyone?



Hi Good Morning Jen..I'll be at AK that morning and plan to be at EOS (Earl of Sandwich) DTD at 1 does any of that work for you ? Ruthie


----------



## jenscourt

Luvchefmic said:


> Hi Good Morning Jen..I'll be at AK that morning and plan to be at EOS (Earl of Sandwich) DTD at 1 does any of that work for you ? Ruthie



Hello Ruthie...thanks for the response!  I have something in the morning but can be at EOS at 1.  I have never been there but from all the good things I hear about it, I can't wait to try it!  So, who else will be there?


----------



## daly7o9

I'm going to try my best to be there (with my DH in tow).


----------



## Sha

Okay... so EoS at 1pm?? updating the group page on FB


----------



## Luvchefmic

will be there


----------



## jenscourt

I'll be there too!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sorry guys, I won't be there. I know you'll have a great time without me tho


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> Sorry guys, I won't be there. I know you'll have a great time without me tho



*Seriously ???? !!!! You better have a good...NO great excuse !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Waiting*


----------



## rebecca06261

Luvchefmic said:


> *Seriously ???? !!!! You better have a good...NO great excuse !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting*



I have a great excuse. I'm broke 

Also, my mom is coming in from out of state next week and I'm having to pay for the trip. Therefor, I'm even more broke than usual. I'm praying the money comes from somewhere


----------



## precious pixie

So glad I stumbled upon this thread!! I didn't have time to read through all the pages but would be interested in a dismeet sometime. Is anyone else here from SE FL?


----------



## rebecca06261

Welcome Pixie!  You're in luck, there's a dismeet this Saturday 1:00PM at Earl of Sandwich at Downtown Disney.  I hope you can go in my place so that Ruthie won't miss me too badly


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sorry guys, I won't be there. I know you'll have a great time without me tho





Luvchefmic said:


> *Seriously ???? !!!! You better have a good...NO great excuse !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting*





rebecca06261 said:


> I have a great excuse. I'm broke
> 
> Also, my mom is coming in from out of state next week and I'm having to pay for the trip. Therefor, I'm even more broke than usual. I'm praying the money comes from somewhere



Im sure we can chip in to get you something to eat and drink there.... and I can pick you up on the way down and take you back home if I need to.


----------



## Luvchefmic

[B said:
			
		

> Sha;37088962]Im sure we can chip in to get you something to eat and drink there.... and I can pick you up on the way down and take you back home if I need to.


[/B]


*Problem s o l v e d !! I think I have an extra buck or 2 in here somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## diznut66

Won't be there Saturday and I have a great excuse.   I'm closing on my new domicile on Friday    and need to do some immediate things to it.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Im sure we can chip in to get you something to eat and drink there.... and I can pick you up on the way down and take you back home if I need to.





Luvchefmic said:


> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> *Problem s o l v e d !! I think I have an extra buck or 2 in here somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





diznut66 said:


> Won't be there Saturday and I have a great excuse.   I'm closing on my new domicile on Friday    and need to do some immediate things to it.



Thank you Sha and Ruthie for the offer, but that won't work either because I will already have been kidnapped by Diznut.  

hehehe


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> Thank you Sha and Ruthie for the offer, but that won't work either because I will already have been kidnapped by Diznut.
> 
> hehehe



 oh boy I had a feeling  be that way you 2 


Congrats on the house Gary !

Shame on you though for timing...I mean the 1st official FL Dismeet...for shame....just sayin' and YOU the thread author !


----------



## rebecca06261

I know I know... I should be replaced by someone who is worthy of being head of the minions.. who should it be??? 

hehehe


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> I know I know... I should be replaced by someone who is worthy of being head of the minions.. who should it be???
> 
> hehehe



sorry don't think I'm talking to you OR Gary  perhaps someone else will respond


----------



## gracie scarlett

ruthie !  ruthie!   ruthie! ... i vote for ruthie!  she is totally worthy


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> Shame on you though for timing...I mean the 1st official FL Dismeet...for shame....just sayin' and YOU the thread author !



  isnt it though?!  luckily I am going to be there for other reasons


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> oh boy I had a feeling  be that way you 2
> 
> 
> Congrats on the house Gary !
> 
> Shame on you though for timing...I mean the 1st official FL Dismeet...for shame....just sayin' and YOU the thread author
> !


Sorry the seller actually picked the date. I tried originally for the following Friday.


----------



## jmskinner

Sorry to hear Reb and Gary won't be there.  

Anyone want to do something before 1:00?  I'm thinking of dropping my DH and DS off at the Swan for the Transformers Convention about 10:00am and wondered if anyone would like to go to a park with me?


----------



## Luvchefmic

jmskinner said:


> Sorry to hear Reb and Gary won't be there.
> 
> Anyone want to do something before 1:00?  I'm thinking of dropping my DH and DS off at the Swan for the Transformers Convention about 10:00am and wondered if anyone would like to go to a park with me?



I 'm going to AK any interest ?


----------



## Sha

Im not sure the time I will get there. Need to go to DTD to check on something and then may have to go to Epcot to get what I want there. Then if they dont have it, back to DTD for it and then lunch. If its as hot as last time, I doubt we will want to be in the park much. Mom and I were just worn out from it. She is coming with again.


----------



## Luvchefmic

gracie scarlett said:


> ruthie !  ruthie!   ruthie! ... i vote for ruthie!  she is totally worthy



ahhhhh.NO

I can barely keep my life organized Margaret but thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## jmskinner

Luvchefmic said:


> I 'm going to AK any interest ?



Would love to go to AK, works out well, AK is the DH's least favorite park.  Let me discuss with him this idea and I'll get back to you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Luvchefmic

jmskinner said:


> Would love to go to AK, works out well, AK is the DH's least favorite park.  Let me discuss with him this idea and I'll get back to you tonight or tomorrow.



Got yur PM...just answered


----------



## brack

There's a small outside chance that I might be able to attend the meet after all. We'll see.


----------



## Luvchefmic

brack said:


> There's a small outside chance that I might be able to attend the meet after all. We'll see.



Wasn't there a wedding or something? well anyway hope you can


----------



## Luvchefmic

So jmskinner (Melissa) and I will be meeting at AK at 10 am...anyone else?

Also do we have a definite answer as far who will be at EOS at 1 pm that day? I know its only Thursday but tomorrow I have a wacko crazy schedule & really would like to exchange info or know an answer for sure by tonight  I'd hate to have Melissa & I leave AK get into what will surely be hot cars & then no one else is at DTD....make sense ? Thanks, Ruthie


----------



## jenscourt

Ruthie, I will definitely be there on Saturday at 1:00.


----------



## Luvchefmic

jenscourt said:


> Ruthie, I will definitely be there on Saturday at 1:00.



Thank you Jen...I'm sending you a pm w/ cell number and pic of me & Melissa so you know who you're looking for can you answer with same


----------



## jenscourt

Luvchefmic said:


> Thank you Jen...I'm sending you a pm w/ cell number and pic of me & Melissa so you know who you're looking for can you answer with same



Thanks for the pm...I've responded back.  See you Saturday!


----------



## Luvchefmic

jenscourt said:


> Thanks for the pm...I've responded back.  See you Saturday!



Got it & answered you again re-pictures  looking forward to seeing you there


----------



## brack

Luvchefmic said:


> Wasn't there a wedding or something? well anyway hope you can



There is (in Atlanta) but my visiting MIL (who we were going to take home to NC after the wedding) is in the hospital here. So the wedding trip is off but she will probably be discharged on Saturday and ready to travel home Monday. If all is stable I may come to the meet and take my niece to the MK for her first visit ever.


----------



## Luvchefmic

brack said:


> There is (in Atlanta) but my visiting MIL (who we were going to take home to NC after the wedding) is in the hospital here. So the wedding trip is off but she will probably be discharged on Saturday and ready to travel home Monday. If all is stable I may come to the meet and take my niece to the MK for her first visit ever.



Ohhh, sorry to hear about your MIL....I'll keep her in my thoughts hope all goes well...your neice will be thrilled ! Hope to see you 

Ruthie


----------



## daly7o9

My DH is going to work something like 65 hours this week and we will be using the whole weekend to catch up on things like laundry, yard work, house cleaning...fun stuff. Although, I'm not complaining...it took a year of searching for him to land this job...scary times 

I really want him to meet you all so, maybe we'll be doing another DISmeet soon? yes? yes?


----------



## Luvchefmic

daly7o9 said:


> My DH is going to work something like 65 hours this week and we will be using the whole weekend to catch up on things like laundry, yard work, house cleaning...fun stuff. Although, I'm not complaining...it took a year of searching for him to land this job...scary times
> 
> I really want him to meet you all so, maybe we'll be doing another DISmeet soon? yes? yes?




Hey he got a job and that's terrific...that will always come first that and family BUT IMHO Honestly I think the whole FL Dis meet for the MOST part has come to a _screeching_ halt....what was it planned for a month or more? Personally I want to meet as many locals as possible but maybe the initial planning was too far in the future to begin with....life happens. I will be meeting 2 maybe 3 as far as I know this Sat.  Can you PM me a few days in advance when you want to get together ? I would love it !

Unless I'm totally wrong here and people have it on their calendars and just are not speaking up...possible I guess,,,,don't know how we'd find each other though...kind of like finding a needle in a hay stack ..


----------



## gracie scarlett

i agree with ruthie, ... looks like interest has fizzled on this meet.  i, for one, have  had the date marked on my calendar, and i will be at AK at 10 am on saturday! if there had been a big turnout i maybe would have gone over to EOS, but as it is i am just going to enjoy AK . . .


----------



## Luvchefmic

gracie scarlett said:


> i agree with ruthie, ... looks like interest has fizzled on this meet.  i, for one, have  had the date marked on my calendar, and i will be at AK at 10 am on saturday! if there had been a big turnout i maybe would have gone over to EOS, but as it is i am just going to enjoy AK . . .



OK  FYI-that has me, you Margaret , Melissa (jmskinner) and Jennifer (jenscourt) meeting at 10 at AK...guess we will stay there if no one else can come


----------



## gracie scarlett

Luvchefmic said:


> OK  FYI-that has me, you Margaret , Melissa (jmskinner) and Jennifer (jenscourt) meeting at 10 at AK...guess we will stay there if no one else can come



looking forward to a nice meet with you ruthie, melissa and jennifer!


----------



## Luvchefmic

gracie scarlett said:


> looking forward to a nice meet with you ruthie, melissa and jennifer!


----------



## Sha

gracie scarlett said:


> i agree with ruthie, ... looks like interest has fizzled on this meet.  i, for one, have  had the date marked on my calendar, and i will be at AK at 10 am on saturday! if there had been a big turnout i maybe would have gone over to EOS, but as it is i am just going to enjoy AK . . .



So you all are cancelling out of the DTD meet??? I may stay home then and do things here.


----------



## jmskinner

Sha said:


> So you all are cancelling out of the DTD meet??? I may stay home then and do things here.



That is what it is starting to look like Sha, but I'll still go to EOS if anyone else is going.  

And looking forward to meeting everyone at AK too.

And is anyone thinking of going to the AP preview of Captain EO on the 1st.  I'm not that big of a fan, but feel like as much as I pay for my AP's, I need to take advantage of every little thing they offer.


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> That is what it is starting to look like Sha, but I'll still go to EOS if anyone else is going.
> 
> And looking forward to meeting everyone at AK too.
> 
> And is anyone thinking of going to the AP preview of Captain EO on the 1st.  I'm not that big of a fan, but feel like as much as I pay for my AP's, I need to take advantage of every little thing they offer.



when you meet up, let me know what you all decide and text me. I am not sure what I am going to do right now. 

Cant go on the 1st because of work.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> So you all are cancelling out of the DTD meet??? I may stay home then and do things here.





jmskinner said:


> That is what it is starting to look like Sha, but I'll still go to EOS if anyone else is going.
> 
> And looking forward to meeting everyone at AK too.
> 
> And is anyone thinking of going to the AP preview of Captain EO on the 1st.  I'm not that big of a fan, but feel like as much as I pay for my AP's, I need to take advantage of every little thing they offer.




Hi Sha & Mom---here's what happened no one was speaking up reqarding tomorrows meet as a _definite_ except me, Margaret, Melissa & Jennifer
so Margaret and I were going to meet at AK then I threw it out there if anyone else wanted to do AK, Melissa then said OK...then Jen said she would be going to EOS...so it would have been 3 people leaving AK getting into hot cars to meet 1 at EOS....so then I asked Jen if she has a pass & wanted to go to AK ....trying to bring you up to speed here (and just summarizing the last few posts) Soooo....there you have it. I can't speak for Melissa or Jennifer but I do know that Margaret & I will end up staying at AK...got it.?..I'm tired now ...Ruthie


----------



## diznut66

Sorry guys but as mentioned I closed on my new house this morning and need to do some immediate things before playing. Hope everyone that shows has fun.


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> Hi Sha & Mom---here's what happened no one was speaking up reqarding tomorrows meet as a _definite_ except me, Margaret, Melissa & Jennifer
> so Margaret and I were going to meet at AK then I threw it out there if anyone else wanted to do AK, Melissa then said OK...then Jen said she would be going to EOS...so it would have been 3 people leaving AK getting into hot cars to meet 1 at EOS....so then I asked Jen if she has a pass & wanted to go to AK ....trying to bring you up to speed here (and just summarizing the last few posts) Soooo....there you have it. I can't speak for Melissa or Jennifer but I do know that Margaret & I will end up staying at AK...got it.?..I'm tired now ...Ruthie



understand. Not sure if I will come down. Was going to get some Disney Art if I did or else stay home and put some jewelry on layaway, and work around the house.


----------



## Pretendo

I'd love to go, but it seems I'll miss this one. Still new to the area and would love to meet new people.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Pretendo said:


> I'd love to go, but it seems I'll miss this one. Still new to the area and would love to meet new people.



Oh I'm sorry ...1st Welcome to the DisBoards and I'm glad you found us..I live here for the past 2 years and love to meet new people too. Do you go to the parks at all yet ?  I ask because if you don't have a pass yet Disney just announced yesterday that they are offering a payment plan (finally) to FL residents can you find the Budget Board ? I started a thread there yesterday called FINALLY Fl residents payment plan...or something like that, let me know if you can't find it....perfect time to become a FL resident 

my name is Ruthie by the way


----------



## jmskinner

Sha, I will text you tomorrow to find out what you decide to do.  Is texting or email better, well it would be FB mail, I don't have your email address.

Looking forward to meeting everyone else and if no one goes to EOS, I may head home so I can watch the game.  I'm sure DH will be tired from his day with Jacob and Transformers.  

Oh, and I may have to get a new AP.  Mine is smeared and sometimes goes through and sometimes doesn't, but it is now at the point where I can't read it and had a hard time trying to enter some info on my profile on the WDW website.  


Melissa


----------



## Metro West

Pretendo said:


> I'd love to go, but it seems I'll miss this one. Still new to the area and would love to meet new people.






to Orlando and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the DIS!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

rebecca06261 said:


> What kind of child did you raise?? Doesn't want to go to Disney any more???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k   Welcome!


hey, just getting back to this thread..  
yes, I raised one who is totally "bored" by Disney. She has gone since she was in the womb.  We live just under 3 hours away so you can imagine how many times we have gone.  She is my baby, 17.  Now on the bright side, my 21 year old (soon to be 22) has decided that she wanted to start going to Disney again.  She purchased  her own pass (offered to pay for mine) and is now psyched about going again. She took her break from Disney too. She stopped going when she was 18.  While they do Universal with me, they weren't doing Disney..


----------



## Sha

When is the next meet??? Would 17th (Saturday) of July work for anyone??? Outside a park or in? Mini golf???


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> When is the next meet??? Would 17th (Saturday) of July work for anyone??? Outside a park or in? Mini golf???



I know.. I know.. Oct


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> I know.. I know.. Oct



Definitely one in October..... maybe Ghiradelli's or Beaches and Cream???


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> Definitely one in October..... maybe Ghiradelli's or Beaches and Cream???



beaches and Cream .. "Meet" me at the Kitchen Sink!!!!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I will be there in July but not on the 17th,  I will be there next week, then again July 30th till Aug 13th..   

I would love to have a kitchen sink meet...


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

Well I missed the June date, but my DH and I live a little over an hour away on the Spacecoast and would love to meet other adult Disers !  Both of us have worked for the mouse before, but since neither of us does now, we'll be getting the season passes this year . (thank goodness for the new payment plan, lol)


----------



## jmskinner

As you know Sha, we will be there on the 17th.


----------



## Sha

I might get a room and stay somewhere that night. Not sure if I will do a DVC room or just pay for one. Mom and I miss PORS and then there are some of the others I havent stayed at yet that I could work on. Might do a pool day and fireworks that evening. Meet up somewhere with others if they can make it. Maybe with the heat for this one the kitchen sink might be a good idea to do instead of mini golf.


----------



## Sha

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> Well I missed the June date, but my DH and I live a little over an hour away on the Spacecoast and would love to meet other adult Disers !  Both of us have worked for the mouse before, but since neither of us does now, we'll be getting the season passes this year . (thank goodness for the new payment plan, lol)



There will always be more, and with the black out dates right now, might do something outside the park again. 

Do you have a favorite fish you like to eat? Just curious as I saw the pescetarian link


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

Sha said:


> There will always be more, and with the black out dates right now, might do something outside the park again.
> 
> Do you have a favorite fish you like to eat? Just curious as I saw the pescetarian link



Oh yes!  Mahi Mahi is my fav, though I'm a bit of a shellfish junkie


----------



## Sha

Bump


----------



## acejka

Just moved here a month ago! Still haven't set foot in a park though... UGH.


----------



## jmskinner

Was anyone else heading over to see Captain EO today for the passholder preview?

I think we are and also going to AK to watch the parade.  Anyone is welcome to join us, just me and my boy.

What are everyone's plans for the 4th?  Do you avoid the parks like me?


----------



## Luvchefmic

Good Morning Melissa, No I won't be going today but thanks for asking..I was planning AK on the 4th have an ADR for breakfast but am re-thinking it, may just stay home..still not sure ...hopefully we'll all get together soon
Ruthie


----------



## diznut66

Not going just for EO. Maybe if it was on a weekend for the preview. Haven't decided what I'm doing this weekend yet.


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> Not going just for EO. Maybe if it was on a weekend for the preview. Haven't decided what I'm doing this weekend yet.



So congrats on the house Gary ! Are you still in the same area? Will there be a house warming party? We're here almost 2 years & still haven't had one LOL


----------



## jmskinner

Ruthie, are you looking for company on the 4th?  My DH will be glad to have me out of the house. 

And congrats on the house Gary.  It's always exciting to get a new home, lots of work though.


----------



## Luvchefmic

jmskinner said:


> Ruthie, are you looking for company on the 4th?  My DH will be glad to have me out of the house.
> 
> And congrats on the house Gary.  It's always exciting to get a new home, lots of work though.



Still trying to decide if I'm going over there...I did cancel the ADR for breakfast...what's the latest I can let you know?


----------



## Sha

I was there on the 4th 2 years ago I think now. HORRIBLE crowds and VERY, VERY rude people. And fireworks for me, were not impressive to the standard Disney can do, except they went around the park 180°. I was told to get there early if in the MK park in case it gets to max. but have decided if I was ever there again that I would watch from the beach at the Poly or something... or be at Epcot. They also do a small patriot thing from what I read.

Im on call so I am sticking around town. Im okay with that. Have things to do here (for now)


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> I was there on the 4th 2 years ago I think now. HORRIBLE crowds and VERY, VERY rude people. And fireworks for me, were not impressive to the standard Disney can do, except they went around the park 180°. I was told to get there early if in the MK park in case it gets to max. but have decided if I was ever there again that I would watch from the beach at the Poly or something... or be at Epcot. They also do a small patriot thing from what I read.
> 
> Im on call so I am sticking around town. Im okay with that. Have things to do here (for now)



Hi Sha!  IF I go it would be AK so fireworks & MK not a concern at all...as far as rude people, well they can be found anywhere anytime right ?


----------



## jmskinner

Ruthie, no plans for this weekend.  So you can let me know at any time.


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> So congrats on the house Gary ! Are you still in the same area? Will there be a house warming party? We're here almost 2 years & still haven't had one LOL



Thanks Ruthie.  Yep still in St Petersburg and probably no house warming party.  LOL


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> Still trying to decide if I'm going over there...I did cancel the ADR for breakfast...what's the latest I can let you know?



I may run over on the 4th.  Won't go into MK though, been there done that for the 4th and won't do it again.  If anyone is going to be at any of the other parks, let me know.


----------



## Luvchefmic

jmskinner said:


> Ruthie, no plans for this weekend.  So you can let me know at any time.





diznut66 said:


> I may run over on the 4th.  Won't go into MK though, been there done that for the 4th and won't do it again.  If anyone is going to be at any of the other parks, let me know.



Melissa & I are debating about AK what's the earliest you (and you too Melissa) would be able to get there...if I go I wanted to be home before evening for the sake of the animals & also thinking about traffic on I-4


----------



## diznut66

Ruthie. I can be there at opening.


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> Ruthie. I can be there at opening.



Disney website has hours as 8 am opening you good with that ?????
You know what YES ! I'll pm you my number and need yours, last time we met right by the kennel good for you ? Melissa you on board?

anyone else ?


----------



## jenscourt

Luvchefmic said:


> Disney website has hours as 8 am opening you good with that ?????
> You know what YES ! I'll pm you my number and need yours, last time we met right by the kennel good for you ? Melissa you on board?
> 
> anyone else ?



I have plans with friends for the day but I hope you guys have a good time!


----------



## Luvchefmic

jenscourt said:


> I have plans with friends for the day but I hope you guys have a good time!



Hi Jennifer I was planning to call you later to see if you were up to such an early day....sorry you can't but glad too that you have plans 

Ruthie


----------



## DFD




----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


>



 Hi Timmy


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


>



Holy Quackers look who arrrived


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> Hi Timmy



Hiya Gary 



Luvchefmic said:


> Holy Quackers look who arrrived



Oh My Cousins!!!!  Howdy!!!!!!!  hello Ruthie and hugs to Maxine


----------



## Luvchefmic

I was thinking of you the other day during my daily job search..the Peabody Hotel was looking to hire a duckmaster....no kidding  I would have applied (getting pretty desperate for a job here) but one of the requirements was something about going in to enclosed places... not sure why but not for me....so if you want to move down there's a thought 

Maxine sends love


----------



## DebºoºS

None of the above but I am in WDW August 4th-10th if there's a meet.


----------



## Sha

DebºoºS;37229361 said:
			
		

> None of the above but I am in WDW August 4th-10th if there's a meet.



LOL about the none of the above being its after those dates


----------



## diznut66

http://www.starwarscelebration.com/en/Events/Disney-Event/

Last tour to Endor special event on August 14th.  Are any of you interested in attending?


----------



## brack

Need a new poll for July


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> http://www.starwarscelebration.com/en/Events/Disney-Event/
> 
> Last tour to Endor special event on August 14th.  Are any of you interested in attending?



_Whoa_ wish I could...just not in the budget...see you in the morning though


----------



## jmskinner

DFD said:


>







Luvchefmic said:


> Disney website has hours as 8 am opening you good with that ?????
> You know what YES ! I'll pm you my number and need yours, last time we met right by the kennel good for you ? Melissa you on board?
> 
> anyone else ?



I sent you an email, but no need to respond now.  By the kennel is good for me.  Ready for that 6:30am drive.  At least there won't be any traffic.



diznut66 said:


> http://www.starwarscelebration.com/en/Events/Disney-Event/
> 
> Last tour to Endor special event on August 14th.  Are any of you interested in attending?



I really want to go to this, but hoping to go to the actual convention and can't afford this too.  Well, could ask for it for my B-Day I guess.  Hmmm, hadn't thought of that.


Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe 4th of July!!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

Melissa...check your email anyway please I had a ? re-camera


----------



## gracie scarlett

happy 4th to all !!!

sorry i am unable to join y'all today at AK, but i have other stuff going on here.  have fun, and i look forward to the next time.


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> Need a new poll for July



Not sure, but if you do a new poll, I think you have to start a new thread. Also have the facebook page. 

Melissa and I are meeting up on the 17th... anyone else is welcome. No set place yet. Might do outside the parks.... maybe an ice cream meet? 

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## diznut66

Ruthie and Melissa, I had a great time today and and all of your scavenger hunting.


----------



## Luvchefmic

gracie scarlett said:


> happy 4th to all !!!
> 
> sorry i am unable to join y'all today at AK, but i have other stuff going on here.  have fun, and i look forward to the next time.


*Hi Margaret...did get to see the Nemo Musical...LOVED it !*



Sha said:


> Not sure, but if you do a new poll, I think you have to start a new thread. Also have the facebook page.
> 
> Melissa and I are meeting up on the 17th... anyone else is welcome. No set place yet. Might do outside the parks.... maybe an ice cream meet?
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone!


*Sounds great will let you know for sure as we get closer okay ?*



diznut66 said:


> Ruthie and Melissa, I had a great time today and and all of your scavenger hunting.


*Gary I had a wonderful time too, would do that again ANY time  Nice to get to know each other better!*


----------



## jmskinner

diznut66 said:


> Ruthie and Melissa, I had a great time today and and all of your scavenger hunting.





Luvchefmic said:


> *Gary I had a wonderful time too, would do that again ANY time  Nice to get to know each other better!*




I had a great time too, Gary and Ruthie!  Hope we didn't drive Gary too crazy with the scavenger hunt stuff.

Looking forward to the 17th.  Ice Cream does sound good.


----------



## gracie scarlett

i am so glad you all had a good time!  i was thinking about you for sure!  and SO HAPPY you got to see nemo (mine, mine, mine, mine ...)  

have i missed a post announcing a place/time for the 17th ??  hope i am invited too 

huggies to all...


----------



## Sha

no place or time yet.... everyone is invited!


----------



## wlsirola

Hi I'm Lauren. I live about 45 minutes from Disney. Lately I've been going once a week, or every other week. My husband isn't always able to make the trips with me, so I go alone. I don't mind going alone, I always enjoy myself. It never occurred to me that there were other solo travelers looking to meet up. What a cool idea.


----------



## jmskinner

wlsirola said:


> Hi I'm Lauren. I live about 45 minutes from Disney. Lately I've been going once a week, or every other week. My husband isn't always able to make the trips with me, so I go alone. I don't mind going alone, I always enjoy myself. It never occurred to me that there were other solo travelers looking to meet up. What a cool idea.



Hi Lauren!  I'm Melissa.  Lots of great people out here.


----------



## wlsirola




----------



## Luvchefmic

wlsirola said:


> Hi I'm Lauren. I live about 45 minutes from Disney. Lately I've been going once a week, or every other week. My husband isn't always able to make the trips with me, so I go alone. I don't mind going alone, I always enjoy myself. It never occurred to me that there were other solo travelers looking to meet up. What a cool idea.



Hey Lauren, I'm Ruthie yep like Melissa said lots of us here..I'm in the Lakeland area (about 30 minutes from WDW) where are you?


----------



## brack

Sha said:


> Not sure, but if you do a new poll, I think you have to start a new thread. Also have the facebook page.
> 
> Melissa and I are meeting up on the 17th... anyone else is welcome. No set place yet. Might do outside the parks.... maybe an ice cream meet?
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone!



That will be fun. Let us know when and where.


----------



## jmskinner

Just going to throw this idea out here we could do any time, what about renting the Surrey bikes?  Have always wanted to do this, but never have.  Just thought it might be fun with a bunch of us.


----------



## Sha

that could be fun Melissa!


----------



## jenscourt

jmskinner said:


> Just going to throw this idea out here we could do any time, what about renting the Surrey bikes?  Have always wanted to do this, but never have.  Just thought it might be fun with a bunch of us.



That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## wlsirola

Luvchefmic said:


> Hey Lauren, I'm Ruthie yep like Melissa said lots of us here..I'm in the Lakeland area (about 30 minutes from WDW) where are you?




I'm near lake Wales


----------



## gracie scarlett

jmskinner said:


> Just going to throw this idea out here we could do any time, what about renting the Surrey bikes?  Have always wanted to do this, but never have.  Just thought it might be fun with a bunch of us.



that sounds like fun, melissa!


----------



## gracie scarlett

wlsirola said:


> Hi I'm Lauren. I live about 45 minutes from Disney. Lately I've been going once a week, or every other week. My husband isn't always able to make the trips with me, so I go alone. I don't mind going alone, I always enjoy myself. It never occurred to me that there were other solo travelers looking to meet up. What a cool idea.



hi lauren, and welcome aboard!  hope to meet you soon!  my name is margaret.


----------



## KristyK

I guess I'll post and introduce myself.  I'm Kristy, from Central Florida on the Space Coast.  I'm going to be getting my new yearly pass again since they are doing the monthly pay thingy now, it's been a rough few years money wise, but now I'm so happy to be able to get one again!  I've been going to the park myself since my hubby hates all things Mickey (I know, why the heck did I marry that guy? LOL), and I'd love to be able to meet people once in awhile to go on rides with or have a meal, or just say hi.  I'm not a youngster, I'm 48, but very young at heart!  Did my first trip to DisneyLand in 1975 and still have the souvenir's I bought there.  They've moved all over the US with me!  

So anyway, Hi there!  I hope to meet some of you sometime soon!


----------



## Sha

Hi Kristy and Lauren! 

Next Saturday a couple of us are able to get together. This is the 17th of July and a couple of ideas have been tossed up. Can meet up and do an ice cream meet (though admit getting a table for x amount at Beaches and Cream might be a wait it can be fun), get a surry bike or 2 for a ride around the boardwalk (or can go to Port Orleans) and mini golf. Dont know what the weather will be like but anything is possible. 

What do you all think? and what about a time? Was trying to keep it out of a park so those who didnt have an AP or a ticket can go. Also not knowing what the crowds will be like.

(posting on FB page too)


----------



## Luvchefmic

KristyK said:


> I guess I'll post and introduce myself.  I'm Kristy, from Central Florida on the Space Coast.  I'm going to be getting my new yearly pass again since they are doing the monthly pay thingy now, it's been a rough few years money wise, but now I'm so happy to be able to get one again!  I've been going to the park myself since my hubby hates all things Mickey (I know, why the heck did I marry that guy? LOL), and I'd love to be able to meet people once in awhile to go on rides with or have a meal, or just say hi.  I'm not a youngster, I'm 48, but very young at heart!  Did my first trip to DisneyLand in 1975 and still have the souvenir's I bought there.  They've moved all over the US with me!
> 
> So anyway, Hi there!  I hope to meet some of you sometime soon!



 Kristy wow your 1st post & it was to our friendly little group. Glad you found us. My name is Ruthie & I'm in Polk County. I can so relate to the $ problems, hope to meet you soon.  I can't be doing any of the meets that are going to cost any $ but once you get the AP I go solo all the time. Funny you say you're 48 I'm 55  no worries


----------



## jmskinner

Hi Kristy.  I'm Melissa and I'm a Disneyworldholic!  I'm over in the Tampa area.  Glad you are joining us.

Sha, I'm in for the 17th, with Jacob.  Any of those ideas sounds good to me.  

I had a great time one time just taking the boat from DTD to POR and we just had a drink (and not alcoholic) or milkshake there in the dining hall.  It was just nice to sit and visit.  

So, who all wants to meet on the 17th?


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> Sha, I'm in for the 17th, with Jacob.  Any of those ideas sounds good to me.
> 
> I had a great time one time just taking the boat from DTD to POR and we just had a drink (and not alcoholic) or milkshake there in the dining hall.  It was just nice to sit and visit.
> 
> So, who all wants to meet on the 17th?



That is nice too.... come on folks! Lets pick something and go with it  I havent been to Disney in a few weeks 

Where is our fearless leader anyways??? And her second... Ruthie... hmmm


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> Hi Kristy and Lauren!
> 
> Can meet up and do an ice cream meet (though admit getting a table for x amount at Beaches and Cream might be a wait it can be fun),
> (posting on FB page too)



they have  bistro chairs and tables outside beaches and Cream... so the number of attendee will not be a problem  so there is ahang out place if you plan to eat inside the restaurant...


----------



## DFD

jmskinner said:


> I had a great time one time just taking the boat from DTD to POR and we just had a drink (and not alcoholic) or milkshake there in the dining hall.  It was just nice to sit and visit.



and 3 cans of Coffee!!!


----------



## diznut66

Sha said:


> That is nice too.... come on folks! Lets pick something and go with it  I havent been to Disney in a few weeks
> 
> Where is our fearless leader anyways??? And her second... Ruthie... hmmm



I pick mini golf or bikes.   No matter what is chosen I will be there.  

Ruthie I will pay for your mini golf, bike rental or ice cream.  Would hate not to have you be a part of the get together.


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> Where is our fearless leader anyways??? And her second... Ruthie... hmmm



busy inflating and deflating that kayak of hers


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> I pick mini golf or bikes.   No matter what is chosen I will be there.
> 
> Ruthie I will pay for your mini golf, bike rental or ice cream.  Would hate not to have you be a part of the get together.



awww that is sweet of you Gary! Come on Ruthie!


DFD said:


> busy inflating and deflating that kayak of hers



oh she got an inflatable? (trying to keep from LOL) used them for white water in NC... fun yaks


----------



## wlsirola

I'm unavailable next weekend, but I'm sure I'll catch up with ya'll another day. Its my niece's first birthday, been looking forward to this party for months!


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> I pick mini golf or bikes.   No matter what is chosen I will be there.
> 
> Ruthie I will pay for your mini golf, bike rental or ice cream.  Would hate not to have you be a part of the get together.



Gary that is very nice of you  I'm sending you a PM though


----------



## gracie scarlett

i have other commitments next weekend and will not be able to take part this time  hope everyone has fun tho!


----------



## jmskinner

DFD said:


> and 3 cans of Coffee!!!



And I was worried about getting kicked out!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> That is nice too.... come on folks! Lets pick something and go with it  I havent been to Disney in a few weeks
> 
> Where is our fearless leader anyways??? And her second... Ruthie... hmmm





DFD said:


> busy inflating and deflating that kayak of hers





Sha said:


> awww that is sweet of you Gary! Come on Ruthie!
> 
> 
> oh she got an inflatable? (trying to keep from LOL) used them for white water in NC... fun yaks



 good Lord ya'll have been busy planning! FYI, Summer is my play time for the rest of this beautiful and amazing State of ours. I use the busy season at the parks as my play time elsewhere, which DOES include play time on my new inflatable kayak. It's this one in case you wanna really laugh at it  You're right Sha, it's a lot like the fun yaks in NC, only longer with seats. *sigh* I miss kayaking in the mountains. Sadly, Florida doesn't have rapids. 

Anyway, I'm around just working hard and out enjoying life! Ruthie, take advantage of Gary's kindness. You're family, we take care of family.


----------



## Oscee

Just found you guys!! How great is this thread. I've read trip reports with disers meeting up, but have not ventured into that territory until now!! I live in Panama City Beach, FL, about 6 1/2 hours from my favorite World! Thanks to passholder rates and a great SWA deal, I am finally having my Dream Trip to Disney (not that every trip isn't, this one just fell perfectly into place) Sept. 8 through 13. I go solo several times a year and always drove prior to this trip so using ME for the first time (YAY). Most threads I have read seem to be young people, young families or couples, at 47 and solo I was starting to feel a little wierd lurking everywhere!! I finally Fit!!


----------



## Sha

Morning folks... and welcome Oscee. There are a couple meets with single/couples that happen besides what we do. I met a lot of my Disfriends at the single meets which slowly became couples too because of the Disboards and meeting up. Check for meets around the threads and you can see whats happening. 

Am going to be staying overnight at one of the resorts, just dont know which one for Saturday night. Whatever we decide to do we have a week to decide. Mom and I will be going over to MK that evening so I can give the new fireworks another try and see the parade again.


----------



## jmskinner

Welcome Oscee!  I'm Melissa.  I'm not single and have a son, but still try to go with Disfriends when I can get away.

Ok, if we don't make a decision on what to do next Saturday until after Thursday, someone will have to text me, send me an email, or FB message.  I'm hoping we can avoid the $10 internet room charge as much as possible.  Will have to hide the laptop from Jonas.

Sha, if I can get Jacob to go, we might join you if that is ok.  Of course, I'm seeing the fireworks on Monday, I booked the Dessert Party.  I hope it's good.  My stepdaughter, Kara, knows nothing about it so I hope it makes for a nice surprise.  She's never seen the fireworks from the front of the castle either, never seen Tinkerbell fly.  Got to do something about that.

Rebecca, you mean we won't see you at all this Summer.  I'm missing ya, but know you are enjoying yourself.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Sha

Thursday is when I will decide where I am going to stay. Meaning DVC or out of pocket cost. 

Will text you... will also update on the groups FB page. Am sure that your SD will like the dessert party. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sha

Okay... Gary did a flipping of coins and Surry Bikes at Port Orleans won out. Think they are at Riverside. We need to set a time to meet up. Going to do after lunch on Saturday the 17th (work off what we ate earlier I guess LMAO).


----------



## iluvzacefron

hey everyone.. i too am from florida!! i would love to meet up with everyone. My name is Elizabeth. I am 26, single, and i live in Tampa. I try to go whenever it is possible. let me know what is going on!!


----------



## diznut66

iluvzacefron said:


> hey everyone.. i too am from florida!! i would love to meet up with everyone. My name is Elizabeth. I am 26, single, and i live in Tampa. I try to go whenever it is possible. let me know what is going on!!



welcome Elizabeth,

This Saturday we are meeting at Port Orleans after lunch for surry bike rides.  You are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## DFD




----------



## A Mickeyfan

There always seems to be a meet when I cannot get there.  I will be back up in that area on July 30th.  I will have my 21 year old DD with me.  Any meets planned for the July 30th-Aug 13th time frame??????


----------



## Sha

Welcome Elizabeth



A Mickeyfan said:


> There always seems to be a meet when I cannot get there.  I will be back up in that area on July 30th.  I will have my 21 year old DD with me.  Any meets planned for the July 30th-Aug 13th time frame??????



There probably will be A Mickeyfan. I have something happening on the 30th that is going to keep me from going for a little bit. We will get one going.


----------



## KristyK

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!  Unfortunately I have a mandatory meeting on the 17th at my 2nd job so won't be able to join on that trip, but would love to meet any of you another time!


----------



## iheartpluto

Hey everybody! Just wanted to see if I can get in on this board early! My DH and I are making the big move to Florida in January (if all goes well) from Michigan! We're apartment hunting in November, please wish us luck!!!  Hopefully we'll be able to attend some DIS meets when we're officially moved in and make some new friends!!


----------



## DFD

iheartpluto said:


> Hey everybody! Just wanted to see if I can get in on this board early! My DH and I are making the big move to Florida in January (if all goes well) from Michigan! We're apartment hunting in November, please wish us luck!!!  Hopefully we'll be able to attend some DIS meets when we're officially moved in and make some new friends!!



 Home!


----------



## Luvchefmic

iheartpluto said:


> Hey everybody! Just wanted to see if I can get in on this board early! My DH and I are making the big move to Florida in January (if all goes well) from Michigan! We're apartment hunting in November, please wish us luck!!!  Hopefully we'll be able to attend some DIS meets when we're officially moved in and make some new friends!!



Well I already fell in  with your dog! Where will you be looking?

Ruthie

Joanne just started reading about your wedding How beautiful you looked and what a handsome DH..you had me laughing but then tearing up especially though the memory board for your Dad....the picture that gave me a real lump in my throat ? The one with you & your dear brother...so touching

can't wait to read more


----------



## Sha

iheartpluto said:


> Hey everybody! Just wanted to see if I can get in on this board early! My DH and I are making the big move to Florida in January (if all goes well) from Michigan! We're apartment hunting in November, please wish us luck!!!  Hopefully we'll be able to attend some DIS meets when we're officially moved in and make some new friends!!



they are a great bunch of people. Welcome! 

Have to read these trip reports that Ruthie is talking about


----------



## iheartpluto

DFD said:


> Home!



Aw, thanks so much!!! 



Luvchefmic said:


> Well I already fell in  with your dog! Where will you be looking?
> 
> Ruthie
> 
> Joanne just started reading about your wedding How beautiful you looked and what a handsome DH..you had me laughing but then tearing up especially though the memory board for your Dad....the picture that gave me a real lump in my throat ? The one with you & your dear brother...so touching
> 
> can't wait to read more



Thank you so much for those kind words!  My family is definitely amazing... We were very lucky to have such a great wedding day, despite all the craziness that led up to it.  As to where we're looking, it will be in the Orlando area, but not sure exactly where yet. We've heard some good things about the College Park and Winter Park areas, and a few others I can't recall at the moment.   And I have to say, I'm loving the Cesar Millan pic in your siggie!! (Daddy's so cute...) 



Sha said:


> they are a great bunch of people. Welcome!
> 
> Have to read these trip reports that Ruthie is talking about



Thank you!  And anybody willing to check out either of my humble ol' TRs is definitely welcome!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

*Finally! Joanne...* someone will be moving within reach of us  its hard to get together with all the other great Fl people on this thread...alot are much further away from me.  
Depending on where exactly you end up you'll be about 30 minutes from me if you need any input on areas I'll do my best to assist ..if you end up in downtown Orlando (Orlando is BIG !)you'lll be about an hr away
Ruthie


----------



## iheartpluto

That's so cool!! Yes, any help on which areas to look at would be HUGELY appreciated!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Luvchefmic

iheartpluto said:


> That's so cool!! Yes, any help on which areas to look at would be HUGELY appreciated!! Thank you so much!



sending a PM in a few minutes


----------



## iheartpluto

Luvchefmic said:


> sending a PM in a few minutes



Thank you!!


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> *Finally! Joanne...* someone will be moving within reach of us  its hard to get together with all the other great Fl people on this thread...alot are much further away from me.
> Depending on where exactly you end up you'll be about 30 minutes from me if you need any input on areas I'll do my best to assist ..if you end up in downtown Orlando (Orlando is BIG !)you'lll be about an hr away
> Ruthie



ruthie!!! you wait and see!!! I am eyeing a job at the Harvey Lounge at the New Waldorf!!!  Part of my 5 year plan...


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> ruthie!!! you wait and see!!! I am eyeing a job at the Harvey Lounge at the New Waldorf!!!  Part of my 5 year plan...



Nah I told you awhile ago the PERFECT job for you would be the Duckmaster at the Peabody Hotel in Orlando ...Quack Quack !


----------



## diznut66

For those going to the meet on Saturday....I'm going to visit Mousesurplus when it opens at 10am....anyone else interested in visiting Mousesurplus let me know.


----------



## Sha

For those can make it on Saturday the 17th, the time is 1pm in the food court at Port Orleans Riverside then out the the surrey bikes for a spin around the neighborhood.

I wont be able to make it, but what about a meet on the 31st???


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> For those going to the meet on Saturday....I'm going to visit Mousesurplus when it opens at 10am....anyone else interested in visiting Mousesurplus let me know.



Never been... but most likely have to do another time. Getting car serviced in morning before leaving.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> For those can make it, the time is 1pm in the food court at Port Orleans Riverside then out the the surrey bikes for a spin around the neighborhood.
> 
> I wont be able to make it, but what about a meet on the 31st???



I thought you were going to the meet?


----------



## diznut66

Huh?????



Sha said:


> For those can make it, the time is 1pm in the food court at Port Orleans Riverside then out the the surrey bikes for a spin around the neighborhood.
> 
> I wont be able to make it, but what about a meet on the 31st???


----------



## Sha

I fixed it! Sometimes my hand get on the mouse pad and I end up deleting part of my post. Meet is on for the 17th and I am going (with mom) and wanting to start one for the 31st for those who couldnt go for other reasons.


----------



## rebecca06261

I will have to see about the 31st. I have to work that morning and am not certain as to when I'd get off.


----------



## diznut66

I'm for the 31st as well. 



Sha said:


> I fixed it! Sometimes my hand get on the mouse pad and I end up deleting part of my post. Meet is on for the 17th and I am going (with mom) and wanting to start one for the 31st for those who couldnt go for other reasons.


----------



## jenscourt

I am in for the 31st!


----------



## Sha

I might be able to swing by on the 31st if I can get someone to do something for me here. Will discuss later about that. There is something I want to get while there. 

What is on the agenda??? do we have any ideas?? Have to say, the surrey bikes were fun. Comedy of sorts! Would definitely do again, but maybe when cooler. 

Lunch meet? Ice cream meet? any other ideas?

Have a weekend off in August that mom will want to go down to Disney. Will stay maybe 1 night at least. Got to check that date.


----------



## KristyK

I'd love to meet on the 31st!  Whatever you guys decide I'm up for anything!  OH, and I look forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## diznut66

Sha said:


> I might be able to swing by on the 31st if I can get someone to do something for me here. Will discuss later about that. There is something I want to get while there.
> 
> What is on the agenda??? do we have any ideas?? Have to say, the surrey bikes were fun. Comedy of sorts! Would definitely do again, but maybe when cooler.
> 
> Lunch meet? Ice cream meet? any other ideas?
> 
> Have a weekend off in August that mom will want to go down to Disney. Will stay maybe 1 night at least. Got to check that date.




The surrey bikes were fun but definately when cooler and more people next time.

Ice Cream meet was the second choice for this past weekend so lets do that on the 31st.


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> The surrey bikes were fun but definately when cooler and more people next time.
> 
> Ice Cream meet was the second choice for this past weekend so lets do that on the 31st.



I need that little shpeel that they say at Beaches and Cream for the Kitchen Sink. 

But the majority can decide..  Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream at Beach and Yacht Clubs, Dole Whips at the Poly in the food court area... or Ghiradelli's at DTD. What do you think folks????


----------



## Sha

bump


----------



## Floydian

Sha said:


> I need that little shpeel that they say at Beaches and Cream for the Kitchen Sink.
> 
> But the majority can decide..  Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream at Beach and Yacht Clubs, Dole Whips at the Poly in the food court area... or Ghiradelli's at DTD. What do you think folks????



All of the above! 

I'd do my best to make it now that I have a clearer picture of my life in the short term, as long as there's air conditioning.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oooooh, Brandon and I will be there at that time.  Would love to join up for the locals meet (since I will be moving to Florida a week after I get back from my vacation).  Sounds like fun. . .


----------



## rebecca06261

nurse.darcy said:


> Oooooh, Brandon and I will be there at that time.  Would love to join up for the locals meet (since I will be moving to Florida a week after I get back from my vacation).  Sounds like fun. . .



when are you moving to the hood Darcy?  what part of FL are you moving to?


----------



## nurse.darcy

rebecca06261 said:


> when are you moving to the hood Darcy?  what part of FL are you moving to?



I will be moving after my trip,  around the 8th. . .


----------



## rebecca06261

nurse.darcy said:


> I will be moving after my trip,  around the 8th. . .



 to Florida! 

Don't you have good friends here already? That's the stuff dreams are made of! Have a great vacation and a safe move


----------



## Sha

If we can figure out where we are going Darcy and when will let you know


----------



## Luvchefmic

Hey Sha just noticed this  Celebrations Magazine March/April & May/June 2009
in your signature line.....got a link or something for what you're talking about are you in it ?


Ruthie


----------



## Sha

I will send you a link to the unedited versions... LOL Havent taken the time for the final versions yet. Maybe that should be a pre-list item?!


----------



## brack

There's a good possibility that we can make the 31st Meet!  I'm looking forward to a firm location for the meet.


----------



## Sha

Okay Florida folk... seems we need to decide which place we want to meet at.


Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream at Beach and Yacht Clubs ||
Dole Whips at the Poly in the food court area |
Ghiradelli's at DTD

Tick marks = |


----------



## godolphin123

Hellooo fellow Floridians and those soon to be fellows from a fellow fellow. Did anybody else look like this  while viewing summer nightastic? Anyway, I'd vote for numbers one or two, that's what I think I would do. Hoping to be able to hop in on one of these gatherings.


----------



## Sha

godolphin123 said:


> Hellooo fellow Floridians and those soon to be fellows from a fellow fellow. Did anybody else look like this  while viewing summer nightastic? Anyway, I'd vote for numbers one or two, that's what I think I would do. Hoping to be able to hop in on one of these gatherings.



entered your thoughts about where. I did have my glasses and even took a couple photos with the glasses over my camera for a shot or two on the first night.


----------



## DFD

godolphin123 said:


> Hellooo fellow Floridians and those soon to be fellows from a fellow fellow. Did anybody else look like this  while viewing summer nightastic? Anyway, I'd vote for numbers one or two, that's what I think I would do. Hoping to be able to hop in on one of these gatherings.



hello... noticed that you are from Vero Beach area... how long/far does it take from DVC Vero Beach to Orlando???  

TIA

 MAxine!


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> * MAxine*!


 *Hi Cousin Quakers...its hot as hades here I need a nap, rough day the guy for my feet just left & my belly is full so goodnight for now*


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> *Hi Cousin Quakers...its hot as hades here I need a nap, rough day the guy for my feet just left & my belly is full so goodnight for now*




Yo Sis!!!

Maybe next summer... (when my points are back!!!) We can do a Vero beach meet!!!  BBQ and the Beach and still have the Disney Scent  "excited"


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> Yo Sis!!!




Cousin Cousin


----------



## diznut66

I choose number 1


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> I choose number 1



Got it


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> Cousin Cousin



from the 'hood everyone is a sis or a bro... from O'hana everyone is a cousin


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> Okay Florida folk... seems we need to decide which place we want to meet at.
> 
> 
> Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream at Beach and Yacht Clubs ||||
> Dole Whips at the Poly in the food court area |||
> Ghiradelli's at DTD
> 
> Tick marks = |



Just bumping this part up to see who else is interested from the Fl Ressies and hopefully have a decision by the end of the weekend.

so far 4 for Beaches and Cream and 3 for the Poly.

Voted: Brack, Diznut66, jmskinner and Floydian. Still unsure about myself at the moment but planning to be there.


----------



## jmskinner

I vote for the Poly or Kitchen Sink.  I don't like stuff in my ice cream, but have always wanted to do this!


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> I vote for the Poly or Kitchen Sink.  I don't like stuff in my ice cream, but have always wanted to do this!



got you added


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> There's a good possibility that we can make the 31st Meet!  I'm looking forward to a firm location for the meet.



Any opinions about where???


----------



## brack

Sha said:


> Any opinions about where???



One or two sounds good for us


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> One or two sounds good for us



Okay... will add that in.


----------



## nurse.darcy

We'll be there.  Just need a location and time. . .


----------



## jmskinner

I know we don't have a firm location for the 31st yet, jumping way ahead here, but did anyone notice on the Passholder site that there is a special ToT even on Aug. 13th?  Sounds like we can ride all we want from 7-10pm after park closing at 7.


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> I know we don't have a firm location for the 31st yet, jumping way ahead here, but did anyone notice on the Passholder site that there is a special ToT even on Aug. 13th?  Sounds like we can ride all we want from 7-10pm after park closing at 7.



Ive seen it and someone also sent me a forward of it! I would go but Im on call that weekend. I think that it would be fun to do one where all the FL ressie were in a group photo there. Mom wont ride it, but she wants to go through it to see it and take the chicken exit. 

Am waiting to see about the weekend of the 21st to make a trip.


----------



## DFD

jmskinner said:


> I know we don't have a firm location for the 31st yet, jumping way ahead here, but did anyone notice on the Passholder site that there is a special ToT even on Aug. 13th?  Sounds like we can ride all we want from 7-10pm after park closing at 7.



yes Mel... I was tempted to bite the bullet to fly out on the 14th as soon as mom leaves   there's another happeining that ASaturday ... last day of something


----------



## brack

jmskinner said:


> I know we don't have a firm location for the 31st yet, jumping way ahead here, but did anyone notice on the Passholder site that there is a special ToT even on Aug. 13th?  Sounds like we can ride all we want from 7-10pm after park closing at 7.



I saw it and made a reservation for it


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> yes Mel... I was tempted to bite the bullet to fly out on the 14th as soon as mom leaves   there's another happeining that ASaturday ... last day of something



last day of Summer Nightastic... and the return of Wishes


----------



## DFD

Wishes!!!



Sha said:


> last day of Summer Nightastic... and the return of Wishes


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sha
> Okay Florida folk... seems we need to decide which place we want to meet at.
> 
> Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream at Beach and Yacht Clubs ||||
> Dole Whips at the Poly in the food court area |||
> Ghiradelli's at DTD
> 
> Tick marks = |
> 
> Just bumping this part up to see who else is interested from the Fl Ressies and hopefully have a decision by the end of the weekend.
> 
> so far 4 for Beaches and Cream and 3 for the Poly.
> 
> Voted: Brack, Diznut66, jmskinner and Floydian. Still unsure about myself at the moment but planning to be there.



Just bumping up for those who may have been away or undecided. 

Still hoping to be able to get there myself. We shall see though....


----------



## jmskinner

Sha said:


> Ive seen it and someone also sent me a forward of it! I would go but Im on call that weekend. I think that it would be fun to do one where all the FL ressie were in a group photo there. Mom wont ride it, but she wants to go through it to see it and take the chicken exit.
> 
> Am waiting to see about the weekend of the 21st to make a trip.



Jonas wants to go, but of course Jacob wouldn't ride.  But, the next day is when we want to go to the Star Wars convention in Orlando.



DFD said:


> yes Mel... I was tempted to bite the bullet to fly out on the 14th as soon as mom leaves   there's another happeining that ASaturday ... last day of something



Ok, if you come, I will make a special trip!


----------



## DFD

jmskinner said:


> Jonas wants to go, but of course Jacob wouldn't ride.  But, the next day is when we want to go to the Star Wars convention in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, if you come, I will make a special trip!



 am working on it !!!


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sha
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sha
> Okay Florida folk... seems we need to decide which place we want to meet at.
> 
> Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream at Beach and Yacht Clubs ||||
> Dole Whips at the Poly in the food court area |||
> Ghiradelli's at DTD
> 
> Tick marks = |
> 
> Just bumping this part up to see who else is interested from the Fl Ressies and hopefully have a decision by the end of the weekend.
> 
> so far 4 for Beaches and Cream and 3 for the Poly.
> 
> Voted: Brack, Diznut66, jmskinner and Floydian. Still unsure about myself at the moment but planning to be there.
> Just bumping up for those who may have been away or undecided.
> 
> Still hoping to be able to get there myself. We shall see though....



Well, it appears that the place is going to be Beaches and Cream. I didnt vote myself because I am not 100% positive for being there, but still trying too. There usually is a wait, but thinking about 1pm. Does that work with everyone??? Still open to anyone else....


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> Well, it appears that the place is going to be Beaches and Cream.  There usually is a wait, but thinking about 1pm.



 great place for a MEET!!!  so jealous!!!  have a spoonful of ice cream for me !!!


----------



## brack

Sha said:


> Well, it appears that the place is going to be Beaches and Cream. I didnt vote myself because I am not 100% positive for being there, but still trying too. There usually is a wait, but thinking about 1pm. Does that work with everyone??? Still open to anyone else....



Good choice  We've only been once but liked it.

 I'm putting it on my calendar to be sure we return from vacation in NC in time for this one.   

Thanks for being the referee.


----------



## DisGal520

By any chance did any of you go to the DTD WOD store on July 24 for the AP and DVC special shopping discounts?  It was from 6:30 AM to 9 AM.


Wondering what the specials were this year.


----------



## nurse.darcy

One PM at Beaches and Cream on Saturday.  We can do that.  See you all there.  I will have my laptop so keep in touch or just text me if you have my number.  See ya.  I arrive tomorrow morning. . .


----------



## brack

DisGal520 said:


> By any chance did any of you go to the DTD WOD store on July 24 for the AP and DVC special shopping discounts?  It was from 6:30 AM to 9 AM.
> 
> 
> Wondering what the specials were this year.



We didn't go this time because the last one was such a zoo!


----------



## godolphin123

It takes about an hour and 45 to get there from here so not too bad. Still a handy daytrip-able distance. 
And I'm curious to know how pictures taken through the summer nightastic dazzle specs turned out.


----------



## HLAuburn

New Floridian here  with a question...

...generally speaking, are FL resident rates or AP rates better?  We plan on getting SAPs, so we will be able to take advantage of both - just wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## Sha

godolphin123 said:


> It takes about an hour and 45 to get there from here so not too bad. Still a handy daytrip-able distance.
> And I'm curious to know how pictures taken through the summer nightastic dazzle specs turned out.



will show you when I can. Next couple days I know I will not be able to pull them. I love being able to just go if the whim hits... did that last weekend for a couple hours. 90 minutes for me to get down there (normally). 

Welcome HLAuburn- check AAA for prices. I think they are just a little less than regular FL ressie prices for either SAP and AP. I will look later if you want in the magazine they send out if you would like me too.

DisGal520... I wont go back to one of those sales for awhile. Like Brack said its a zoo. And its been a few years since I went to one.



brack said:


> Good choice  We've only been once but liked it.
> 
> I'm putting it on my calendar to be sure we return from vacation in NC in time for this one.
> 
> Thanks for being the referee.



Where in NC?? Love it up that way.... Had a good time at home in VA this summer. As far as referee... LOL wasnt that difficult. Rebecca and I are tag teaming here and there for keeping the meets going. Giving others chances to get here when they can. This one was so someone who was going to be there that weekend could make a meet. I am still not sure though if I can make it.... was looking good before, but today Im not too sure. 

Thinking maybe another meet in August... maybe the 21st???? The 28th is an option but I would have to vote for after 2pm and that might be too late for some. Any suggestions? I think that the SAP are clear after that date for being in the parks.


----------



## KristyK

Ok, looking forward to meeting all of you going to Beaches & Cream.  Now the big question, where is it? LOL  And what road do I take to get there.  Do I need to go toward Epcot, MK, Hollywood Studios?  I've looked for signs to the boardwalk etc, and there aren't any that I can find.  So please, any easy directions you have, or just point me in the right direction! LOL  TIA!


----------



## Luvchefmic

HLAuburn said:


> New Floridian here  with a question...
> 
> ...generally speaking, are FL resident rates or AP rates better?  We plan on getting SAPs, so we will be able to take advantage of both - just wondering.
> 
> Thanks!


You _know_ about the AP FL payment plan right?  FINALLY you can buy your AP on a monthly plan unless you're determined to get seasonal passes  not sure what the cost difference is BUT if you did this prior to Aug 31 you'll get 15 months on a 12 month pass. either check directly at the wdw web site OR Cheshire Figment has a sticky on the boards about tickets....good luck ^ Welcome to FL !

Ruthie


----------



## iluvzacefron

hey we will be at the magic kingdom on saturday july 31st if anyone wants to meet up after beaches and cream!! i would love to meet any new people!!


----------



## brack

Sha said:


> Where in NC?? Love it up that way....



Near Maggie Valley .... it is the mountain area. It is a beautiful place that we love to visit every year.


----------



## brack

Our friend in Ft Lauderdale's mother passed away yesterday. She has gone to MD for the funeral. Their daughter is our adopted grand daughter so we are baby sitting until Monday in Ft Lauderdale. Maybe next time.


----------



## Luvchefmic

brack said:


> Our friend in Ft Lauderdale's mother passed away yesterday. She has gone to MD for the funeral. Their daughter is our adopted grand daughter so we are baby sitting until Monday in Ft Lauderdale. Maybe next time.



so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> Near Maggie Valley .... it is the mountain area. It is a beautiful place that we love to visit every year.



Very familar with Maggie Valley. Friend own (owned?) the Shoney's there. Also went to school up the road in Hickory for a year.



KristyK said:


> Ok, looking forward to meeting all of you going to Beaches & Cream.  Now the big question, where is it? LOL  And what road do I take to get there.  Do I need to go toward Epcot, MK, Hollywood Studios?  I've looked for signs to the boardwalk etc, and there aren't any that I can find.  So please, any easy directions you have, or just point me in the right direction! LOL  TIA!



Go to the Yacht and Beach Club Resorts. its on their walkway between the 2 resorts up behind the pool. 



iluvzacefron said:


> hey we will be at the magic kingdom on saturday july 31st if anyone wants to meet up after beaches and cream!! i would love to meet any new people!!



unless there are complication tomorrow, I will be at the meet on Saturday, but I will have to head back home afterwards. Would love to meet up but was given the okay to head down for a bit.



brack said:


> Our friend in Ft Lauderdale's mother passed away yesterday. She has gone to MD for the funeral. Their daughter is our adopted grand daughter so we are baby sitting until Monday in Ft Lauderdale. Maybe next time.



Sorry to hear that Brack. Prayers for your friend and her family.


----------



## DFD

brack said:


> Our friend in Ft Lauderdale's mother passed away yesterday. She has gone to MD for the funeral. Their daughter is our adopted grand daughter so we are baby sitting until Monday in Ft Lauderdale. Maybe next time.


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> You _know_ about the AP FL payment plan right?  FINALLY you can buy your AP on a monthly plan unless you're determined to get seasonal passes  not sure what the cost difference is BUT if you did this prior to Aug 31 you'll get 15 months on a 12 month pass. either check directly at the wdw web site OR Cheshire Figment has a sticky on the boards about tickets....good luck ^ Welcome to FL !
> 
> Ruthie



Ruthie am moving in


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> Ruthie am moving in



I could use the company and your (reasonable I promise)rent money  plenty of room!


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> I could use the company and your (reasonable I promise)rent money  plenty of room!



Hey Ruthie, I've been meaning to send you a message to see how you are doing.  Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> Hey Ruthie, I've been meaning to send you a message to see how you are doing.  Hope everything is going well for you.



check your message at PM okay?


----------



## jmskinner

brack said:


> Our friend in Ft Lauderdale's mother passed away yesterday. She has gone to MD for the funeral. Their daughter is our adopted grand daughter so we are baby sitting until Monday in Ft Lauderdale. Maybe next time.



So sorry for your loss.



I won't be able to make tomorrow meet myself.  I hope everyone has a wonderful time.  I'll make it to Beaches n Cream one day.


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> I could use the company and your (reasonable I promise)rent money  plenty of room!




Hey Ruthie... I might take that offer in the not so near future... any goods bars around you LOL

last Tuesday... I did my speedtest "midterms" and was scouted by Hard Rock Cafe here in the City  Manager said i have potential!!!  that is if I dont drink what I will be serving hahahahaha



needing some WDW moments....



Mel... I miss you too!


----------



## jmskinner

DFD said:


> last Tuesday... I did my speedtest "midterms" and was scouted by Hard Rock Cafe here in the City  Manager said i have potential!!!  that is if I dont drink what I will be serving hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> needing some WDW moments....
> 
> 
> 
> Mel... I miss you too!



Cool about the Hard Rock.  Will this do for a WDW moment  ::::


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> I won't be able to make tomorrow meet myself.  I hope everyone has a wonderful time.  I'll make it to Beaches n Cream one day.



I may have to back out too.... things went very well today, but watching her, I cant leave her with someone, even if it is my one of my sisters.

Sorry, Im not sure who that leaves (Nurse Darcy, Floydian and Diznut66??). Try to still go if you can/want too. What about rescheduling for the 21st or 28th of August?


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> things went very well today


----------



## Pineapple Whip

Just coming across this, so I gather it is B&C on 7/31 @ 1pm... do you need to make reservations or anything?  How many are attending?


----------



## diznut66

Pineapple Whip said:


> Just coming across this, so I gather it is B&C on 7/31 @ 1pm... do you need to make reservations or anything?  How many are attending?



don't know how many are attending at this point.  we will see when we get there


----------



## Sha

You cant make a reservation... but when you get there and know your numbers, check in. I definitely am not going to make it. Really wanted to... but have to be home.


----------



## brack

Sha said:


> Very familar with Maggie Valley. Friend own (owned?) the Shoney's there. Also went to school up the road in Hickory for a year.



We've been to that Shoney's. It is near where we stay and is usually the only late night, sit down place to eat.


----------



## brack

I know that for sure we will be at WDW this Thursday/Friday and the 13th for the TOT Passholder event.


----------



## Floydian

Won't be there. Not feeling that great, hate the heat, broke, and would rather sit in my little hole all day...again


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> We've been to that Shoney's. It is near where we stay and is usually the only late night, sit down place to eat.



Do they still have that buffet spread for breakfast?? Had all kinds of things on it from what I remember.

The event for passholders would be a fun meet. I am on call that week though.



Floydian said:


> Won't be there. Not feeling that great, hate the heat, broke, and would rather sit in my little hole all day...again



sorry you arent feeling good Brad. 

Gary is there waiting a bit if anyone does show up.


----------



## KristyK

I was there, gave the people my name and told them what I was there for, didn't see anyone and the guys at the desk didn't have anyones name or the FL residents from DisBoards info.  I did have a nice chat with a lady from Nashville for about an hour though.  Sorry I missed everyone, and the most exciting thing, I ALMOST ran out of gas on the way home, and there are no places to stop on the 417 or the 528!  I was on fumes coasting into Titusville!  

Maybe I'll meet some of you at the next one!


----------



## DFD

KristyK said:


> I was there, gave the people my name and told them what I was there for, didn't see anyone and the guys at the desk didn't have anyones name or the FL residents from DisBoards info.  I did have a nice chat with a lady from Nashville for about an hour though.  Sorry I missed everyone, and the most exciting thing, I ALMOST ran out of gas on the way home, and there are no places to stop on the 417 or the 528!  I was on fumes coasting into Titusville!
> 
> Maybe I'll meet some of you at the next one!



Yikes about the almost running out gas and glad about a nice chat from that lady from nashville.. did you have any ice cream ???


----------



## Sha

KristyK said:


> I was there, gave the people my name and told them what I was there for, didn't see anyone and the guys at the desk didn't have anyones name or the FL residents from DisBoards info.  I did have a nice chat with a lady from Nashville for about an hour though.  Sorry I missed everyone, and the most exciting thing, I ALMOST ran out of gas on the way home, and there are no places to stop on the 417 or the 528!  I was on fumes coasting into Titusville!
> 
> Maybe I'll meet some of you at the next one!



Sorry it fell through... Gary waited until after 1 from the text I got. I promise will be better next time KristyK.... and will remind you to get gas before leaving. 

Okay.... so how about a reschedule for August 21st??? Same time and place???


----------



## diznut66

KristyK said:


> I was there, gave the people my name and told them what I was there for, didn't see anyone and the guys at the desk didn't have anyones name or the FL residents from DisBoards info.  I did have a nice chat with a lady from Nashville for about an hour though.  Sorry I missed everyone, and the most exciting thing, I ALMOST ran out of gas on the way home, and there are no places to stop on the 417 or the 528!  I was on fumes coasting into Titusville!
> 
> Maybe I'll meet some of you at the next one!



Sorry Kristy...I didn't know you were coming.  What were you wearing?  I was looking for certain people and didnt see them.  I knew I should have made a sign that said Florida Dismeet and held it like I was at the airport.


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> Sorry Kristy...I didn't know you were coming.  What were you wearing?  I was looking for certain people and didnt see them.  I knew I should have made a sign that said Florida Dismeet and held it like I was at the airport.



That's your sign. (and your new job  )


----------



## diznut66

in the 6 years of living in Florida, today had to be the hottest I've ever seen it.  Crowds were light at Magic Kingdom and people were exposing more skin than usual to stay cool.  At 5pm when I left it was 100 degrees.  Here are a couple of pictures of activity behind Fantasyland.  Can't believe that Disney would expose construction equipment in plain view.


----------



## jmskinner

KristyK said:


> I was there, gave the people my name and told them what I was there for, didn't see anyone and the guys at the desk didn't have anyones name or the FL residents from DisBoards info.  I did have a nice chat with a lady from Nashville for about an hour though.  Sorry I missed everyone, and the most exciting thing, I ALMOST ran out of gas on the way home, and there are no places to stop on the 417 or the 528!  I was on fumes coasting into Titusville!
> 
> Maybe I'll meet some of you at the next one!



I feel bad for not going now.  Glad you had a nice visit with someone and made it home safely.  I've done the fumes things before, actually ran out of gas pulling into the gas station.  Remember looking at a guy in uniform thinking "He'll help me push it if I don't make it to the pump."  But I just made it.

I like the sign idea, I second Sha!  

Well I hope to be at the next meet and hope everyone is able to make it.  Need to make a trip to MK to get Jacob's hair cut this week.  Yes, I love to get his hair cut in the barbershop.  So spoiled.


----------



## Pineapple Whip

Just some observations and advice...

1. You may want to start a new thread for a new meet date since digging through this one is confusing.  New dates should have a thread dedicated to that date.

2. It's hard enough to get everyone to go, and many have last minute cancellations.  Try to plan it around an interesting event so that at least if everyone backs out, those that show up have something else to do (besides WDW).  That makes a secondary incentive to showing up, assuming nothing urgent pops up.  I've had people back out of events they paid for, so usually money is not a motivator.  A special event at Disney tends to motivate, and if you want to get really special, see #4 below.

3. Short of looking like a gang, everyone should display their alien green mickey so you can get spotted as a disboard member.  That way if everyone looks like a giant group of weirdos, one can keep their ears in their pocket and keep walking   ===>  

4. Maybe someone can get Disney to host an event for this.

Ford used to host an owner's meet for another forum I was on, if they were able to confirm I think at least 20 people to attend.  It included a tour of the factory / assembly line, lunch, sneak peeks at development, etc... and people would travel across the country for that.  Then there were separate activities to turn it into a 2-3 day thing.  

If Disney hosted a special tour of some kind, I don't think you could hold the members back... plus it's fun because you got a special event out of it.  Numbers have an advantage... It may cost Disney $1000 to host 30 people... but it almost guarantees 30 FL-AP renewals or purchases at about $10,000, and I know people question their renewals.  If they got a special annual event for FL-AP holders out of it... I think it tips the scales.

... and all they have to say is theme park admission required.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Ok my take on things...the heck with a Dis Meet at WDW....lets have a B-B-Q potluck everybody brings a dish to my house end of summer


----------



## smileycrissy

LOL - that sounds like a GREAT idea.  

I make a pretty good macaroni or potato salad....


----------



## Luvchefmic

smileycrissy said:


> LOL - that sounds like a GREAT idea.
> 
> I make a pretty good macaroni or potato salad....



I like the idea too..we all want to meet people in FL right? ..not everyone has APs or can even afford day passes lately....you can make the macaroni salad I have dibbs on the potato salad 

Ruthie


----------



## diznut66

Luvchefmic said:


> Ok my take on things...the heck with a Dis Meet at WDW....lets have a B-B-Q potluck everybody brings a dish to my house end of summer



awesome idea Ruthie....only problem, I'm a guy so I will probably have to buy something to bring


----------



## KristyK

I was in all red, wearing a red tank and shorts.  Although next time I'm bringing a bathing suit! LOL  I am sorry that I didn't get to meet anyone, but there will be other times!  I was thinking about a sign, but wasn't sure if someone else would have one if they showed.  I'd go for a potluck picnic too!  I could probably bring my hubby to that one, since he doesn't like Disney!  

OH, and I don't have an alien green mickey, how do I get one of those?  Is there an initiation or something? 

I DIDN'T have ice cream, but should have!  I had a pink lemonade though!  I love that resort, how beautiful, and funny, the Yacht club front entrance was very quiet and calm, hardly anyone there, the Beach club entrance was crazy with people!  I think they must have been waiting for the restaurant to open or something.  The pool and stuff there is fantastic, that's why I said next time I'll bring a suit!  

Well, the 21st sounds good to me.  The only drawback I'd see about the B&C again is that it's very small and people were waiting an hour for a seat in there because it was lunch time.  Let me know, I don't work weekends unless I want too, so I'm open to any of those days, and anyone that wants to go during the week, if I'm off on one of those days I'd be willing to meet up then too.


----------



## Sha

Pineapple Whip said:


> Just some observations and advice...
> 
> 1. You may want to start a new thread for a new meet date since digging through this one is confusing.  New dates should have a thread dedicated to that date.
> 
> 2. It's hard enough to get everyone to go, and many have last minute cancellations.  Try to plan it around an interesting event so that at least if everyone backs out, those that show up have something else to do (besides WDW).  That makes a secondary incentive to showing up, assuming nothing urgent pops up.  I've had people back out of events they paid for, so usually money is not a motivator.  A special event at Disney tends to motivate, and if you want to get really special, see #4 below.
> 
> 3. Short of looking like a gang, everyone should display their alien green mickey so you can get spotted as a disboard member.  That way if everyone looks like a giant group of weirdos, one can keep their ears in their pocket and keep walking   ===>
> 
> 4. Maybe someone can get Disney to host an event for this.
> 
> Ford used to host an owner's meet for another forum I was on, if they were able to confirm I think at least 20 people to attend.  It included a tour of the factory / assembly line, lunch, sneak peeks at development, etc... and people would travel across the country for that.  Then there were separate activities to turn it into a 2-3 day thing.
> 
> If Disney hosted a special tour of some kind, I don't think you could hold the members back... plus it's fun because you got a special event out of it.  Numbers have an advantage... It may cost Disney $1000 to host 30 people... but it almost guarantees 30 FL-AP renewals or purchases at about $10,000, and I know people question their renewals.  If they got a special annual event for FL-AP holders out of it... I think it tips the scales.
> 
> ... and all they have to say is theme park admission required.



New date gets added to the subject line of the thread each time we do a meet. And we try to keep bumping the info up so others can catch up on when/where (in a post).

Several of us have already met, so that was the downside of today, was that we werent there to help stand out for a meet. It happens. Not perfect. Things happen. There are some photos earlier in the thread of who some of us are.


----------



## diznut66

KristyK said:


> I was in all red, wearing a red tank and shorts.  Although next time I'm bringing a bathing suit! LOL  I am sorry that I didn't get to meet anyone, but there will be other times!  I was thinking about a sign, but wasn't sure if someone else would have one if they showed.  I'd go for a potluck picnic too!  I could probably bring my hubby to that one, since he doesn't like Disney!
> 
> OH, and I don't have an alien green mickey, how do I get one of those?  Is there an initiation or something?
> 
> I DIDN'T have ice cream, but should have!  I had a pink lemonade though!  I love that resort, how beautiful, and funny, the Yacht club front entrance was very quiet and calm, hardly anyone there, the Beach club entrance was crazy with people!  I think they must have been waiting for the restaurant to open or something.  The pool and stuff there is fantastic, that's why I said next time I'll bring a suit!
> 
> Well, the 21st sounds good to me.  The only drawback I'd see about the B&C again is that it's very small and people were waiting an hour for a seat in there because it was lunch time.  Let me know, I don't work weekends unless I want too, so I'm open to any of those days, and anyone that wants to go during the week, if I'm off on one of those days I'd be willing to meet up then too.



I did see a lady in all red...that must have been you.  As for the alien green mickey....go to home depot and pickup the color sample from the rack in paint.  Maybe we Floridians should be different though and go with another color....


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> That's your sign. (and your new job  )




I 3rd that Idea... hihihi




Luvchefmic said:


> Ok my take on things...the heck with a Dis Meet at WDW....lets have a B-B-Q potluck everybody brings a dish to my house end of summer



ohhhh I wish I can come.. I recently learned this cinnamon tortilla chips with a mean fruit salsa!!!!!!!!!!!  it will make a debut in October at AKL


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> awesome idea Ruthie....only problem, I'm a guy so I will probably have to buy something to bring



White Zinfadel would be my want 

I'm serious about this plan Gary


----------



## brack

Sha said:


> Do they still have that buffet spread for breakfast?? Had all kinds of things on it from what I remember.
> 
> The event for passholders would be a fun meet. I am on call that week though.




They did last year. We'll see in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jmskinner

KristyK said:


> Let me know, I don't work weekends unless I want too, so I'm open to any of those days, and anyone that wants to go during the week, if I'm off on one of those days I'd be willing to meet up then too.



I go during the week with my DS(11), but would love company.  Thinking of going to Mk one day this week and also one of the water parks.  I have the premium pass until November, so we need to use it as much as possible until then, won't be renewing with a premium this time.


----------



## jmskinner

Oops!  Ruthie I forgot to respond.  The picnic sounds like a great idea!


----------



## KristyK

jmskinner said:


> I go during the week with my DS(11), but would love company.  Thinking of going to Mk one day this week and also one of the water parks.  I have the premium pass until November, so we need to use it as much as possible until then, won't be renewing with a premium this time.




I don't have premium, because I'm not a big water park enthusiast!  But would love to meet another time.  This week however, just happens to be a week when I'm working all week (I usually only work 2-3 days a week).  So just let me know when your going and I'd love to meet!


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> I did see a lady in all red...that must have been you.  As for the alien green mickey....go to home depot and pickup the color sample from the rack in paint.  Maybe we Floridians should be different though and go with another color....



Something bright but not obnoxious??? 



Luvchefmic said:


> Ok my take on things...the heck with a Dis Meet at WDW....lets have a B-B-Q potluck everybody brings a dish to my house end of summer



I like the idea too. Is this going to be like in September? Or August?? 



KristyK said:


> I don't have premium, because I'm not a big water park enthusiast!  But would love to meet another time.  This week however, just happens to be a week when I'm working all week (I usually only work 2-3 days a week).  So just let me know when your going and I'd love to meet!



KristyK I hadnt been to a water park before, but was awesome! You will be surprised. I do want to go back again sometime. 

Not sure if I can get the room I want (location) for August. Im bringing my mom down for the weekend of the 21st. Yes, B&C is small but the goal was to share a kitchen sink. It can feed 4 or more they say. I say 8 or more. LOL We just were trying to find an A/C place that allowed SAP,  non passholders or those who couldnt get a ticket from worrying about not being able to meet in a park.

We will figure something out.


----------



## Luvchefmic

Sha said:


> *I like the idea too. Is this going to be like in September? Or August?? [/COLOR][/FONT]*



None of the above I said end of summer I don't need everybody passing out from heat stroke in my yard  seriously I'm thinking like October also to tie in when Leroy  will be in FL

Ruthie


----------



## Sha

Luvchefmic said:


> [/B]
> None of the above I said end of summer I don't need everybody passing out from heat stroke in my yard  seriously I'm thinking like October also to tie in when Leroy  will be in FL
> 
> Ruthie



Okay... that can work.


----------



## gracie scarlett

Luvchefmic said:


> Ok my take on things...the heck with a Dis Meet at WDW....lets have a B-B-Q potluck everybody brings a dish to my house end of summer



great idea ruthie, thanks!  i will look forward to this!!


----------



## rebecca06261

My intention of starting this thread was so that Floridians could introduce themselves to other Floridians and hopefully make some new Disney friends in the process. I feel very lucky to have met several of you and to now consider a few of you "family." 

Official meets are just one way to make introductions, but I suggest getting on here on occasion and simply making an announcement that you'll be there and if anyone else is interested in meeting up for a ride buddy, lunch, or an entire-day park buddy that you'd like that too. (did that make sense?) 

Ruthie, I love the idea of an end of summer picnic! I can bring my grill and supply some meat! However, can we pretend the end of summer is in October???  Also, just out of curiosity, when does your AP expire?


----------



## Luvchefmic

rebecca06261 said:


> My intention of starting this thread was so that Floridians could introduce themselves to other Floridians and hopefully make some new Disney friends in the process. I feel very lucky to have met several of you and to now consider a few of you "family."
> 
> Official meets are just one way to make introductions, but I suggest getting on here on occasion and simply making an announcement that you'll be there and if anyone else is interested in meeting up for a ride buddy, lunch, or an entire-day park buddy that you'd like that too. (did that make sense?)
> 
> Ruthie, I love the idea of an end of summer picnic! I can bring my grill and supply some meat! However, can we pretend the end of summer is in October???  Also, just out of curiosity, when does your AP expire?



*Rebecca this is how I interpreted the intention of the thread and why I just threw out the idea of a FL resident meet away from WDW. I AM thinking October it should be cooler too. Funeral Services for the AP was held in the backyard on July 27  may it RIP *


----------



## jmskinner

Luvchefmic said:


> * Funeral Services for the AP was held in the backyard on July 27  may it RIP *


----------



## Luvchefmic

Oh Mel its funny...APs come & go WDW isn't going anywhere its all good


----------



## Sha

that is true Ruthie...


----------



## jmskinner

Oh, I know Ruthie, you are right.  And it was a funny comment, just met you though and had such a great time at AK with ya.  But, we can still see each other.


----------



## Sha

Got a couple nights at BWV for the 20-22. Just taking some time to relax and do nothing. Will try again for a meet at either B&C or the Poly for A/C if anyone is up for it. 

Looking forward to some pool time and maybe down to JRs for a bit.


----------



## DFD

c'mon nopw Oct. Hurry!!!


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> c'mon nopw Oct. Hurry!!!



Not sure I am that ready for October yet!


----------



## daly7o9

Hi all!

I know I've been MIA for awhile but I've had sooo much going on lately. DD22 had her tonsils out a few weeks ago (which is tough for an adult) and she had a rough time of it.  

On top of that, she was moving to a new apartment in Clearwater and guess who got to help? Your's truly.

I have been following the thread, though and I still want to keep in touch with you guys.   Don't know if I'll make any DISmeets if they're anytime soon, though. I just can't do the heat. Did someone mention October?


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> Not sure I am that ready for October yet!



I am !!!


----------



## Sha

daly7o9 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I know I've been MIA for awhile but I've had sooo much going on lately. DD22 had her tonsils out a few weeks ago (which is tough for an adult) and she had a rough time of it.
> 
> On top of that, she was moving to a new apartment in Clearwater and guess who got to help? Your's truly.
> 
> I have been following the thread, though and I still want to keep in touch with you guys.   Don't know if I'll make any DISmeets if they're anytime soon, though. I just can't do the heat. Did someone mention October?



well we could always take over the pool at a resort


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> well we could always take over the pool at a resort



I know the best spot !!!!!!!


----------



## KodakFigment

October sounds great to me too We're finally moving in to our rental in Windermere at the end of August. I should be unpacked by October. Been following the thread and can't wait to finally meet some other Disney loving Floridians.


----------



## DFD

KodakFigment said:


> October sounds great to me too We're finally moving in to our rental in Windermere at the end of August. I should be unpacked by October. Been following the thread and can't wait to finally meet some other Disney loving Floridians.



take me with you... I am just by I-95


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> I know the best spot !!!!!!!



Know you do.



KodakFigment said:


> October sounds great to me too We're finally moving in to our rental in Windermere at the end of August. I should be unpacked by October. Been following the thread and can't wait to finally meet some other Disney loving Floridians.



Welcome. You might need a break from the unpacking before October.


----------



## jmskinner

KodakFigment said:


> October sounds great to me too We're finally moving in to our rental in Windermere at the end of August. I should be unpacked by October. Been following the thread and can't wait to finally meet some other Disney loving Floridians.



Looking forward to meeting you too.  And as someone who has moved many times, as Sha said, you will need a Disney break before October.



DFD said:


> take me with you... I am just by I-95



Hmmm, might be a little out of their way. 

But, Jonas is now talking VA, not the DC area, but closer to the coast.  I'll still be a little closer to ya.


----------



## KodakFigment

Thanks for the welcome! DH has been in our new home since May and I've been here in Western NY trying to tie up everything. I need a break from the packing NOW! We are excited about becoming Florida residents - he loves it already. I might need a little convincing; that's where I hope my upbeat, positive thinking DIS friends will help I'll keep reading the thread and hope to meet many of you soon.


----------



## jmskinner

KodakFigment said:


> Thanks for the welcome! DH has been in our new home since May and I've been here in Western NY trying to tie up everything. I need a break from the packing NOW! We are excited about becoming Florida residents - he loves it already. I might need a little convincing; that's where I hope my upbeat, positive thinking DIS friends will help I'll keep reading the thread and hope to meet many of you soon.



Ok, I know I turned a year older yesterday, but didn't realize my eyesight would go bad that quickly.  I thought I saw KY - Kentucky as your location, not NY.  Hmmm, you might be able to pick up DFD after all.


----------



## diznut66

well we could always take over the pool at a resort

We need another typhoon lagoon day


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> But, Jonas is now talking VA, not the DC area, but closer to the coast.  I'll still be a little closer to ya.



That would be awesome! South on 29???



KodakFigment said:


> Thanks for the welcome! DH has been in our new home since May and I've been here in Western NY trying to tie up everything. I need a break from the packing NOW! We are excited about becoming Florida residents - he loves it already. I might need a little convincing; that's where I hope my upbeat, positive thinking DIS friends will help I'll keep reading the thread and hope to meet many of you soon.



we will try our best



diznut66 said:


> well we could always take over the pool at a resort
> 
> We need another typhoon lagoon day



yes we can do that too. And would love to go back to TL.


----------



## jmskinner

I vote for TL.  Have to go before my pass expires in November, Oct is the very latest I will go to the waterparks though.  Even then, the water is great thanks to Disney, but when you step out of the water into the breeze, I freeze.  And poor Jacob turns blue, about this shade.


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> I vote for TL.  Have to go before my pass expires in November, Oct is the very latest I will go to the waterparks though.  Even then, the water is great thanks to Disney, but when you step out of the water into the breeze, I freeze.  And poor Jacob turns blue, about this shade.



I bet it would be packed, but want to do that LD weekend?


----------



## jmskinner

Sha said:


> I bet it would be packed, but want to do that LD weekend?



That sounds great!


----------



## brack

We had some DVC points that we would lose if not used  so we have booked a couple of single nights. 

Tomorrow night at the AKL (Savannah View ) and one night next week at SSR. We'll stay over next week for the AP event at the TOT. 

Anyone going during this time?


----------



## KodakFigment

Sha said:


> I bet it would be packed, but want to do that LD weekend?



DH and I might be able to make that meet The moving van is supposed to deliver our stuff on the 1st or 2nd. We have some old plus passes we can use since we won't have park passes yet. I'll keep an eye out for details.


----------



## Luvchefmic

KodakFigment said:


> Thanks for the welcome! DH has been in our new home since May and I've been here in Western NY trying to tie up everything. I need a break from the packing NOW! We are excited about becoming Florida residents - he loves it already. I might need a little convincing; that's where I hope my upbeat, positive thinking DIS friends will help I'll keep reading the thread and hope to meet many of you soon.



*Welcome we moved from NY in 2008 husband left me up there so he could mow the grass here & wait for our horse to be delivered.what a screw up that whole move was .I spent a week or better in an emotional meltdown so  to you, its hard doing it by yourself...where in NY are you and where are you moving to?
~~ Ruthie*


*MEL--sorry I missed it the other day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## spiceycat

boy jealous - so want to move to Florida - but so far - my plans kept falling apart.

hope to be there before year end


----------



## KodakFigment

Hi Ruthie
I'm Julie
I'm in suburban Rochester NY. DH left his job here and took a new job in Celebration. We're renting a house in Windermere (Summerport) for the first year til we figure out where we really want to be. I think we'll stay somewhere around Windermere, possible out towards Clermont or a little closer to Disney around Rheams Rd. Got to figure out traffic and I have to find a job
Can't wait to meet a few of you and begin to get my feet wet in Orlando!


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> We'll stay over next week for the AP event at the TOT.
> 
> Anyone going during this time?



Any others going to go to the ToT event for Passholders??? Be good to do a meet and ride there.



KodakFigment said:


> DH and I might be able to make that meet The moving van is supposed to deliver our stuff on the 1st or 2nd. We have some old plus passes we can use since we won't have park passes yet. I'll keep an eye out for details.



will keep it updated here. 



spiceycat said:


> boy jealous - so want to move to Florida - but so far - my plans kept falling apart.
> 
> hope to be there before year end



you will make it. Hope things come together soon.


----------



## KristyK

Whats the TOT?  And what's the AP event, and what date? I hate to miss anything! LOL

OMG, I think I just figured it out, the Tower of Terror?  I know AP=Annual Pass, but what's the event and what date?  

I'm sorry folks, I can't do the water parks, my biggest fear is drowning, so I only swim in my own little pool, which I don't have anymore!   OH, and we're having company on LD weekend too.  But I'll meet someplace else, just let me know a place, date and time!


----------



## DFD

KristyK said:


> Whats the TOT?  And what's the AP event, and what date? I hate to miss anything! LOL
> 
> OMG, I think I just figured it out, the Tower of Terror?  I know AP=Annual Pass, but what's the event and what date?
> 
> I'm sorry folks, I can't do the water parks, my biggest fear is drowning, so I only swim in my own little pool, which I don't have anymore!   OH, and we're having company on LD weekend too.  But I'll meet someplace else, just let me know a place, date and time!



I dont swim either...

 <=== this duck dont swim!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sorry I didn't make the meet folks. . .OMG, way too much fun going on.  

Anyway, just got a call from a local hospital regarding a Cath Lab position.  Just what I love.  Sounds very promising.  YAY. . .


----------



## Sha

KristyK said:


> Whats the TOT?  And what's the AP event, and what date? I hate to miss anything! LOL
> 
> OMG, I think I just figured it out, the Tower of Terror?  I know AP=Annual Pass, but what's the event and what date?
> 
> I'm sorry folks, I can't do the water parks, my biggest fear is drowning, so I only swim in my own little pool, which I don't have anymore!   OH, and we're having company on LD weekend too.  But I'll meet someplace else, just let me know a place, date and time!



There is a nice lazy river to float in so no swimming needed. I could stay there all day. Or even just sunbath. You dont have to go into the water. But can save all that for just time by a pool and not use a ticket for those who dont have access. 

The event is Friday the 13th. I will have to find the info.




nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry I didn't make the meet folks. . .OMG, way too much fun going on.
> 
> Anyway, just got a call from a local hospital regarding a Cath Lab position.  Just what I love.  Sounds very promising.  YAY. . .



it seemed to have fallen through anyways. That is good about the job possibility.


----------



## Sha

Here is a link to some info:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37482561&postcount=1


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> I dont swim either...
> 
> <=== this duck dont swim!


 you are a strange foul


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> you are a strange foul



hmmm I preffer the word "unique"


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> hmmm I preffer the word "*unique*"



well that's a word...


Listen email me Rebeccas phone number would you?


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> well that's a word...
> 
> 
> Listen email me Rebeccas phone number would you?



I need your email 

I was just texting with her about 5 minutes ago


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> I need your email
> 
> I was just texting with her about 5 minutes ago



oh for goodness sake quacker......PM it please with YOUR email address & phone too


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> oh for goodness sake quacker......PM it please with YOUR email address & phone too



on its way !!!


----------



## Luvchefmic




----------



## DFD

Duh!!!!!!!!!  Ruthie I emailed it to myself.... hahahahaha


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> Duh!!!!!!!!!  Ruthie I emailed it to myself.... hahahahaha








got it quacker....


----------



## Luvchefmic

your email  address


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> your email  address



some kinda family you are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

DFD didnt send the PM you talked about Ruthie... I think Leroy is a little quackers! (but gotta love the duck)


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> some kinda family you are!!!!!!!!!



well for that  you only get  not the bouquet I gave you in the other post


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> well for that  you only get  not the bouquet I gave you in the other post



_"I have a family in Florida and this is all I got "_​
a shirt slogan


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> _"I have a family in Florida and this is all I got "_​
> a shirt slogan



hmmmm Christms gift for you...making a note


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> hmmmm Christms gift for you...making a note



Ok now why did I gave her such idea


----------



## Luvchefmic




----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


>



wake up !!!!!!!!!!!!  i just got home!


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> wake up !!!!!!!!!!!!  i just got home!



Geez Louise its 11:46 here AND I have restarted Top Chef too many times...now I am going to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and watching  sorry quacker  hope no one makes DUCK   !


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> Geez Louise its 11:46 here AND I have restarted Top Chef too many times...now I am going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and watching  sorry quacker  hope no one makes DUCK   !



if its Daisy that should be ok


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> _"I have a family in Florida and this is all I got "_​
> a shirt slogan



? wouldve given you a red cup (you can put your flower in it)


----------



## jmskinner

Where the heck have I been. You guys are cracking me up!




brack said:


> Tomorrow night at the AKL (Savannah View ) and one night next week at SSR. We'll stay over next week for the AP event at the TOT.
> 
> Anyone going during this time?



I would love to do this and so would DH, but DS doesn't like it.  Do you think they would be upset if we attended and kept sending him through the chicken out exit?



Luvchefmic said:


> *MEL--sorry I missed it the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you!



DFD said:


> I dont swim either...
> 
> <=== this duck dont swim!



Hmmm, but I've seen pics of the duck in a pool..oh it was 3:00am and alcohol was involved.  Guess the duck forgot she doesn't swim.



DFD said:


> Duh!!!!!!!!!  Ruthie I emailed it to myself.... hahahahaha



  I do stuff like that all the time.



Luvchefmic said:


> Geez Louise its 11:46 here AND I have restarted Top Chef too many times...now I am going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and watching  sorry quacker  hope no one makes DUCK   !



We love Top Chef!!!


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> ? wouldve given you a red cup (you can put your flower in it)



hmmmmm A red Cup and a Flower... that might work !!!!

Goodmorning Ruthie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Did they cook Daisy ??????


----------



## DFD

jmskinner said:


> Hmmm, but I've seen pics of the duck in a pool..oh it was 3:00am and alcohol was involved.  Guess the duck forgot she doesn't swim.!



that Duck wasnt swimming at 3AM  it was waddling with the help of some mangled stuff...LOL


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> hmmmmm A red Cup and a Flower... that might work !!!!
> 
> Goodmorning Ruthie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Did they cook Daisy ??????



I have no freakin idea............I fell asleep and woke up in the middle of the night with a dog paw digging into my back and an informercial on the TV!  


MEL____send me the picture of the drunken duck in the pool


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> I have no freakin idea............I fell asleep and woke up in the middle of the night with a dog paw digging into my back and an informercial on the TV!
> 
> 
> MEL____send me the picture of the drunken duck in the pool



hahahha and dont forget the Video!!!  and BTW youre friend Rebecca was in it also!!!    Great Times!!!  The peeps at ASMu was wondering and the same time mad... because at 5AM theres these 2 guest in the pool with all their clothes while they are heading to ME bus!!!!


----------



## jmskinner

I don't have them, just saw them on FB.  (See Ruthie, FB isn't all bad, helps keep track of all these crazy, fun people)Yes, I remember Rebecca in those pics.  Was that the same trip she kidnapped me?

I'm sure those peeps were just jealous that they couldn't join in the fun and were having to head home.


----------



## DFD

jmskinner said:


> I don't have them, just saw them on FB.  (See Ruthie, FB isn't all bad, helps keep track of all these crazy, fun people)Yes, I remember Rebecca in those pics.  Was that the same trip she kidnapped me?
> 
> I'm sure those peeps were just jealous that they couldn't join in the fun and were having to head home.



nope... you got kidnapped in Oct... which will be a year in a few months <eg> the same day you got us ALL wet at SM Mel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> hahahha and dont forget the Video!!!  and BTW youre friend Rebecca was in it also!!!    Great Times!!!  The peeps at ASMu was wondering and the same time mad... because at 5AM theres these 2 guest in the pool with all their clothes while they are heading to ME bus!!!!








oh you almost owed me a new keyboard!  Coffee only hit the screen  what a group can't wait until Oct...just move down here & get a job at the Hard Rock in Tampa


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> oh you almost owed me a new keyboard!  Coffee only hit the screen  what a group can't wait until Oct...just move down here & get a job at the Hard Rock in Tampa



hahahahahan Ruthie am working on it!!!! :


----------



## jmskinner

DFD said:


> nope... you got kidnapped in Oct... which will be a year in a few months <eg> the same day you got us ALL wet at SM Mel!!!!!!!!!!



So now it is all my fault?  I see how it is.



DFD said:


> hahahahahan Ruthie am working on it!!!! :



Oooh, hadn't thought of that.  Not far from me or WDW.  That would be perfect for you.  Give me an excuse to go there.

I have to go pick up our tickets for the Youth Education Program next Tuesday, anyone up for a park?  May also swing by the convention center to pick up our Star Wars V tickets later in the afternoon, can't do it until after 4:00pm though.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, I guess this is where I officially belong now!! (and hopefully soon, Darcy too!) 

Hello all! Was a former resident of the Adults and Singles threads, just recently moved to FL and left all my friends behind!!! Just stopping by to say hello! 

Andrea


----------



## Luvchefmic

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, I guess this is where I officially belong now!! (and hopefully soon, Darcy too!)
> 
> Hello all! Was a former resident of the Adults and Singles threads, just recently moved to FL and left all my friends behind!!! Just stopping by to say hello!
> 
> Andrea



 Andrea...if you're talking about Nurse Darcy (?) she posted back a few pages so Welcome to FL officially then

Ruthie


----------



## MATTERHORN

Luvchefmic said:


> Andrea...if you're talking about Nurse Darcy (?) she posted back a few pages so Welcome to FL officially then
> 
> Ruthie



Yep, that's the one and only. Her and I have been friends for a long time. We both lived in Las Vegas together, frequent DLers for our whole lives, and meet on the DIS, end up living a 1/4 mile apart. This year I moved to FL, and now, thank goodness, she's coming down also because I really need our girls nights in!

Thanks for the welcome!

Andrea


----------



## Dax

Wow, I have been a DIS member for 10yrs and never ventured onto this board...Well I am here now...where can I drop all my stuff? Hope no one minds I am carrying a ton of excess baggage right now..LOL..

So Hi all....gonna go catch up..


----------



## DFD

Dax said:


> Hope no one minds I am carrying a ton of excess baggage right now..LOL..
> 
> So Hi all....gonna go catch up..



_lmao: welcome to my Pond!)_

I am not even from Fl and I have not kicked out yet, I dont think anybody will mind...


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> _lmao: welcome to my Pond!)_
> 
> I am not even from Fl and I have not kicked out yet, I dont think anybody will mind...



yeah we keep you around as a mascot only because your HEART is in FL and hopefully your a---- um--feathered tail will be soon too


----------



## Luvchefmic

Dax said:


> Wow, I have been a DIS member for 10yrs and never ventured onto this board...Well I am here now...where can I drop all my stuff? Hope no one minds I am carrying a ton of excess baggage right now..LOL..
> 
> So Hi all....gonna go catch up..



drop your stuff at the door..no drama or baggage in here allowed
its our getaway


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> yeah we keep you around as a mascot only because your HEART is in FL and hopefully your a---- um--feathered tail will be soon too



Ruthie!!!  did you know that I was in Fl for 12 weeks and 3 days in 2009!!!  and 9 weeks in 2008


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> Ruthie!!!  did you know that I was in Fl for 12 weeks and 3 days in 2009!!!  and 9 weeks in 2008



so do you need help finding your way back here...let me help you..shall I call a moving van for you ?


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> and your point is ? I am reading it that your time here every year is DECREASING...turn in that mascot card...right now...hand it over
> 
> 
> and here's a hand with finding another state to go to...you're outta here



only this year.. I know next year I will be back to my regular old self...  just had to use some time under the knife and recovery did not allow me to do it in Florida... But watch out next year!  I might be working part time at the Waldorf


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> only this year.. I know next year I will be back to my regular old self...  just had to use some time under the knife and recovery did not allow me to do it in Florida... But watch out next year!  I might be working part time at the Waldorf



 you quoted me as I was editing  my post go back & read it becuase I MIS read your post your time here has been increasing each years NOT decreasing...too funny you apparently read faster than I can type

Hope all is well with you physically, I didn't know....how long will you be here for in Oct?


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> you quoted me as I was editing  my post go back & read it becuase I MIS read your post your time here has been increasing each years NOT decreasing...too funny you* apparently read faster than I can type*
> 
> Hope all is well with you physically, I didn't know....how long will you be here for in Oct?




told yah this Duck can Waddle!!!!  

if work stretch out... 2 weeks


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> told yah this Duck can Waddle!!!!
> 
> if work stretch out... *2 weeks *


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


>



hmmm all I see is a RED *X*


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> I don't have them, just saw them on FB.  (See Ruthie, FB isn't all bad, helps keep track of all these crazy, fun people)Yes, I remember Rebecca in those pics.  Was that the same trip she kidnapped me?
> 
> I'm sure those peeps were just jealous that they couldn't join in the fun and were having to head home.





DFD said:


> hahahha and dont forget the Video!!!  and BTW youre friend Rebecca was in it also!!!    Great Times!!!  The peeps at ASMu was wondering and the same time mad... because at 5AM theres these 2 guest in the pool with all their clothes while they are heading to ME bus!!!!



That was August last year wasnt it DFD??? After you left AK when we celebrated Jenroc?


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> hmmm all I see is a RED *X*








see it now ?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Dax said:


> Wow, I have been a DIS member for 10yrs and never ventured onto this board...Well I am here now...where can I drop all my stuff? Hope no one minds I am carrying a ton of excess baggage right now..LOL..
> 
> So Hi all....gonna go catch up..



Howdy from the other thread!! 

Andrea


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> That was August last year wasnt it DFD??? After you left AK when we celebrated Jenroc?





Luvchefmic said:


> see it now ?



yes Sha!!!!!!  I blame Jen she made me do it  Jen!!!

No Ruthie still a red *X*


----------



## Luvchefmic

I give up I was throwing a party with balloons and everything for your two week visit 

I want a picture of you this isn't fair you know


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> I give up I was throwing a party with balloons and everything for your two week visit
> 
> I want a picture of you this isn't fair you know



and here I am thinking ... "maybe Ruthie is givign me a hint.. an X mark  "


----------



## jmskinner

DFD said:


> Ruthie!!!  did you know that I was in Fl for 12 weeks and 3 days in 2009!!!  and 9 weeks in 2008



You weren't just in FL, you at WDW, right?  See, you are there more than me.



Dax said:


> Wow, I have been a DIS member for 10yrs and never ventured onto this board...Well I am here now...where can I drop all my stuff? Hope no one minds I am carrying a ton of excess baggage right now..LOL..
> 
> So Hi all....gonna go catch up..







MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, I guess this is where I officially belong now!! (and hopefully soon, Darcy too!)
> 
> Hello all! Was a former resident of the Adults and Singles threads, just recently moved to FL and left all my friends behind!!! Just stopping by to say hello!
> 
> Andrea







Luvchefmic said:


> I give up I was throwing a party with balloons and everything for your two week visit
> 
> I want a picture of you this isn't fair you know



 I was able to see your party!  And you need pics of the Duck, I got a few.


----------



## Luvchefmic

jmskinner said:


> I was able to see your party!  And you need pics of the Duck, I got a few.



well I'm glad you could I thought I was going crazy! 

oh don't let anyone stop you can you send pics/duck to me ?


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> well I'm glad you could I thought I was going crazy!
> 
> oh don't let anyone stop you can you send pics/duck to me ?


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


>








 nope not what I'm looking for


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> nope not what I'm looking for



when I get to thee nest I will email you a zip file


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> when I get to thee nest I will email you a zip file



 well thank you because I am dying to see you


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> well thank you because I am dying to see you



poke... poke... yah breathing ?????


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> poke... poke... yah breathing ?????



got it and answered you silly duck...last night or was it early this a.m.?


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> got it and answered you silly duck...last night or was it early this a.m.?


----------



## diznut66

At Animal Kingdom with son. Got on stage at bird show to be one to take picture of bird flying towards me. Cool day with light rain so animals very active on safari.


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> At Animal Kingdom with son. Got on stage at bird show to be one to take picture of bird flying towards me. Cool day with light rain so animals very active on safari.



 Wow Gary that's great, hope you're taking lots of pictures. Was he able to take any of you on the stage?  I think I would have been terrified  I held out the dollar bill in the audience once & that bird seemed to get larger each second it approached 

If you didn't have a camera with you today remind me to slap you next time I see you


----------



## jmskinner

Luvchefmic said:


> Would you believe I took my camera to be cleaned?  I'm so lost without it.  Totally forgot that we have the Star Wars Celebration next weekend.  But, got a call last night that they were shipping it back to me, so hopefully it will make it back in time.
> 
> 
> 
> diznut66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At Animal Kingdom with son. Got on stage at bird show to be one to take picture of bird flying towards me. Cool day with light rain so animals very active on safari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are having a great time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luvchefmic

jmskinner said:


> *Would you believe I took my camera to be cleaned? * I'm so lost without it.  Totally forgot that we have the Star Wars Celebration next weekend.  But, got a call last night that they were shipping it back to me, so hopefully it will make it back in time.



You have to clean a camera????????????  Never heard that in my life 


*** has anyone spoken to or knowing all of you...texted Rebecca in the past few days?? I sent her an email yesterday but no answer, if you do give her my love***


----------



## DFD

Luvchefmic said:


> You have to clean a camera????????????  Never heard that in my life
> 
> 
> *** has anyone spoken to or knowing all of you...texted Rebecca in the past few days?? I sent her an email yesterday but no answer, if you do give her my love***



got a text from her today doing much better, less pain.


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> got a text from her today doing much better, less pain.



wonderful quackers thank you


----------



## brack

Friday at the MK with friends and family


----------



## Luvchefmic

Very nice to see you & yours Brack...looks like you had nice weather  hope to meet you all one day\  still trying for a BBQ meet in a few months here at the house

Ruthie


----------



## diznut66

Ruthie. The dollar bill bird didn't cooperate today, so the trick wasn't done


----------



## jmskinner

diznut66 said:


> Ruthie. The dollar bill bird didn't cooperate today, so the trick wasn't done



Did it rain a lot there?  It poured here most of the afternoon.


----------



## DFD

from the Quarry!


----------



## brack

Luvchefmic said:


> Very nice to see you & yours Brack...looks like you had nice weather  hope to meet you all one day\  still trying for a BBQ meet in a few months here at the house
> 
> Ruthie



Thanks.  I'm sure it will happen.


----------



## brack

jmskinner said:


> Did it rain a lot there?  It poured here most of the afternoon.



It's rained a lot here in Lutz and looks like it is ready to do so again any minute!


----------



## brack

Staying at SSR this Thursday and Friday in a 1BR.  Going with DW and friends to AK, DTD and MK.


----------



## DFD

brack said:


> Staying at SSR this Thursday and Friday in a 1BR.  Going with DW and friends to AK, DTD and MK.


----------



## DFD

hmmm Monday night primetime????


----------



## diznut66

First time ever of being on stage for Flights of Wonder.....should have snapped a second later.  This an awesome picture though...look at the guy in the red shirt his reaction is priceless then check out the lady in the wheelchair in the front row acting bored.


----------



## brack

DFD said:


> hmmm Monday night primetime????



It was SO bad last night on every channel.  We turned it off and listened to music!


----------



## gracie scarlett

diznut66 said:


> First time ever of being on stage for Flights of Wonder.....should have snapped a second later.  This an awesome picture though...look at the guy in the red shirt his reaction is priceless then check out the lady in the wheelchair in the front row acting bored.



wow!  nice shot gary ...


----------



## brack

Watching it rain sideways from my office window.  They say that this is just the outer bands of the Tropical Depression off the west coast of Florida.  I can't wait for a real hurricane to blow through!


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> Watching it rain sideways from my office window.  They say that this is just the outer bands of the Tropical Depression off the west coast of Florida.  I can't wait for a real hurricane to blow through!



only if its a weekend that I am on-call for please


----------



## diznut66

brack said:


> Watching it rain sideways from my office window.  They say that this is just the outer bands of the Tropical Depression off the west coast of Florida.  I can't wait for a real hurricane to blow through!



this was nothing and I hope we get a category 1 hurricane soon for even more rain that we need


----------



## brack

diznut66 said:


> this was nothing and I hope we get a category 1 hurricane soon for even more rain that we need


----------



## jmskinner

diznut66 said:


> this was nothing and I hope we get a category 1 hurricane soon for even more rain that we need



  Your going to cause a divorce.  When I got married we drove through a tropical storm to our honeymoon destination, then drove through a hurricane home, Hurricane Opal went over us a couple months later, then several hurricanes in SC.  My husband has said anymore and we are getting divorced since he had only been through one before we were married.

I do like to watch the rain and clouds.

Brack, you still going to the ToT AP Event tomorrow?  Please post about it for those of us unable to go.

Anyone going to the Last Tour to Endor?  I so want to go to that one also.


----------



## Sha

When is that last flight? They just did the one in DL. 

Looking forward to next weekend though. Going to hang some time by the pool at Boardwalk. Try for a meet at Beaches and Cream again (should we try earlier like 11am?? or later like 2pm?) 

Think I may take mom over to PO to see yeehaw bob. Never been. Something else to do. Have to see what else. Oh... Wishes will be back and can watch from the Poly.


----------



## jmskinner

Sounds like you have some great things planned Sha.  Should be a great weekend for you both.  Any time is good for me for a meet.  Hope I can make this one.


----------



## brack

Leaving in a couple of hours for a two night stay at SSR (1 Bedroom Suite) with a couple of friends. Dinner tonight at Ragland Road and tomorrow night at Kona Cafe (one of my fav's )

I do plan to swing by TOT event tomorrow night so I'll post any photos I get.


----------



## diznut66

Sha said:


> When is that last flight? They just did the one in DL.
> 
> Looking forward to next weekend though. Going to hang some time by the pool at Boardwalk. Try for a meet at Beaches and Cream again (should we try earlier like 11am?? or later like 2pm?)
> 
> Think I may take mom over to PO to see yeehaw bob. Never been. Something else to do. Have to see what else. Oh... Wishes will be back and can watch from the Poly.



11 am too close to lunch time and it was really busy the last night I was there during that time.


----------



## Luvchefmic

diznut66 said:


> this was nothing and I hope we get a category 1 hurricane soon for even more rain that we need


  don't counter-act my prayers of NO hurricanes EVER thank you very much



gracie scarlett said:


> wow!  nice shot gary ...



agree very nice picture Gary


----------



## Princesssbz

FL Res 45 mins outside of TPA and about 2 hrs from Disney...29 yr old single Mom with a 3yr old daughter...would love to make some new friends for us/her =)


----------



## rebecca06261

Princesssbz said:


> FL Res 45 mins outside of TPA and about 2 hrs from Disney...29 yr old single Mom with a 3yr old daughter...would love to make some new friends for us/her =)




 Welcome to the FL Ressie thread! *and to a fellow Spring Hiller*

Which way do you go that it takes you 2 hours? It only takes me 1.25- 1.5 hours?


----------



## diznut66

glad to see you on here Rebecca.....how's the healing going


----------



## diznut66

So is there a meet scheduled for this coming Saturday?  I think I remember something being bantered around but did it become official.

If there is, I;m going to be at the rope drop at MK and get to guest services fast and try to be the veteran that assists with retreat at 5pm.  I've been wanting to do that.


----------



## diznut66

Princesssbz said:


> FL Res 45 mins outside of TPA and about 2 hrs from Disney...29 yr old single Mom with a 3yr old daughter...would love to make some new friends for us/her =)



Welcome and hope that you participate in our official as well as unofficial meets.


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> So is there a meet scheduled for this coming Saturday?  I think I remember something being bantered around but did it become official.
> 
> If there is, I;m going to be at the rope drop at MK and get to guest services fast and try to be the veteran that assists with retreat at 5pm.  I've been wanting to do that.



We can make it official... put your stamp on it.

Would be cool if you get the flag retreat. Anyone up for a meet... can try again for Beaches and Cream or try the Poly. Im bringing my mom down and staying the weekend at BW. Lets figure it out for what will work as a group.

Any color decided on Mickey heads? Do we want a different color than the lime green? I need to go by home depot so we can. Also I did a small phone tree back a few months ago. Anyone who wants to be added let me know and if there is anyone who you dont want to have that info you also need to let me know. Oh, and if you have texting option as there are a few who dont.


----------



## jmskinner

Not sure I will be able to make this weekend, but I'm a woman and may change my mind.

And you have me on the phone tree?

Hope everyone has a wonderul week and hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Sha

I believe so but will have to check at home. My inbox is a bit full here on the Dis... will try to keep it open if anyone wants to have access to it. Feel free to change your mind Mel.... womans prerogative after all


----------



## DFD

just doing my Monday 

hello neighbors to be


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> And you have me on the phone tree?



Just remembered that I have the tree in my drafts. You are not on it. Want me to add you?


----------



## brack

diznut66 said:


> .... going to be at the rope drop at MK and get to guest services fast and try to be the veteran that assists with retreat at 5pm.  I've been wanting to do that.



This is also a dream of mine for someday.


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> just doing my Monday
> 
> hello neighbors to be


----------



## jmskinner

Sha said:


> Just remembered that I have the tree in my drafts. You are not on it. Want me to add you?



Yes, do you have my info?


I'm sitting here so excited.  Talked DH into going Premium or Platinum for our belated anniversary trip in January.  Cant' contain myself.  See!  Bad thing is, I had decided to let him plan this.  Well, if he goes Platinum, he will have a personalized planner at least.


----------



## diznut66

Sha said:


> We can make it official... put your stamp on it.
> 
> Would be cool if you get the flag retreat. Anyone up for a meet... can try again for Beaches and Cream or try the Poly. Im bringing my mom down and staying the weekend at BW. Lets figure it out for what will work as a group.
> 
> Any color decided on Mickey heads? Do we want a different color than the lime green? I need to go by home depot so we can. Also I did a small phone tree back a few months ago. Anyone who wants to be added let me know and if there is anyone who you dont want to have that info you also need to let me know. Oh, and if you have texting option as there are a few who dont.








Since we are Floridians in the Sunshine State....I think we should use sunny spot but everyone needs to vote and express their opinion


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> Yes, do you have my info?
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here so excited.  Talked DH into going Premium or Platinum for our belated anniversary trip in January.  Cant' contain myself.  See!  Bad thing is, I had decided to let him plan this.  Well, if he goes Platinum, he will have a personalized planner at least.



I do have your number and know you text ... is there anyone you dont want to have your number? that is all I need to know. You can text me or PM or FB me the info.



diznut66 said:


> Since we are Floridians in the Sunshine State....I think we should use sunny spot but everyone needs to vote and express their opinion



I would vote for sunny spot only because its bright and not obnoxious.


----------



## brack

diznut66 said:


> Since we are Floridians in the Sunshine State....I think we should use sunny spot but everyone needs to vote and express their opinion



We were in Home Depot and thought of you yesterday.


----------



## Kfyr23

I cant remember if I have said hello on this thread but hello. LOL 
30 y/o male with 4 y/o daughter spend alot of time at disney. I would love to meet up one day with fellow Dis'ers


----------



## rebecca06261

diznut66 said:


> glad to see you on here Rebecca.....how's the healing going



Some days are better than others but am definitely improving! 



Kfyr23 said:


> I cant remember if I have said hello on this thread but hello. LOL
> 30 y/o male with 4 y/o daughter spend alot of time at disney. I would love to meet up one day with fellow Dis'ers



 Hi!


----------



## DFD

Kfyr23 said:


> I cant remember if I have said hello on this thread but hello. LOL
> 30 y/o male with 4 y/o daughter spend alot of time at disney. I would love to meet up one day with fellow Dis'ers



next to the castle?????  do you need a housekeeper?????????


----------



## Sha

Kfyr23 said:


> I cant remember if I have said hello on this thread but hello. LOL
> 30 y/o male with 4 y/o daughter spend alot of time at disney. I would love to meet up one day with fellow Dis'ers





DFD said:


> next to the castle?????  do you need a housekeeper?????????



his pic shows the HM, which is near the castle.. wouldnt be much cleaning there for a housekeeper DFD


Hi kfyr23


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> his pic shows the HM, which is near the castle.. wouldnt be much cleaning there for a housekeeper DFD
> 
> 
> Hi kfyr23



that would be no problem I can make a mess then if they want..LOL


----------



## Kfyr23

DFD said:


> that would be no problem I can make a mess then if they want..LOL



I have a 4 y/o I need no help with the messes. Hello Sha.


----------



## Sha

Kfyr23 said:


> I have a 4 y/o I need no help with the messes. Hello Sha.



Meets all the time so come along... bring your princess if you want also! And they arent messes.. they are her beginning of her creativity to be a future imaginear one day


----------



## Kfyr23

Sha said:


> Meets all the time so come along... bring your princess if you want also! And they arent messes.. they are her beginning of her creativity to be a future imaginear one day



She has already said she wanted to be a singer so she could be in the shows. But she also wants to be a Dentist so either way I am happy.


----------



## DFD

Kfyr23 said:


> I have a 4 y/o I need no help with the messes. Hello Sha.



I can do that!!!  I am 5 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvchefmic

DFD said:


> I can do that!!!  I am 5 !!!!!!!!!!



why did you change your avatar ? I don't like it..... change back !


----------



## KristyK

I'm up for a meet this weekend, just let me know when and where.  Oh and I like the yellow too.  I cant do messages yet or I'd give my cell #.


----------



## diznut66

Sounds like a few of us are up for a meet this weekend.  Let's meet at Beaches and Cream at 1PM.   I will try to get to Home Depot before then and bring a few Sunny Spot Mickey Heads.  

If any changes need to be made please post as soon as possible so we can work around everyone's schedule.


----------



## KristyK

Yeah for a meet!    I'm thinking of booking a room Friday night so I can see Summer Nightastic if it's still going, any suggestions for a cheap one? 

Oh and I think this is my number 10 who do I give my info too?


----------



## diznut66

KristyK said:


> Yeah for a meet!    I'm thinking of booking a room Friday night so I can see Summer Nightastic if it's still going, any suggestions for a cheap one?
> 
> Oh and I think this is my number 10 who do I give my info too?



Forward your info to Sha....I think she is the official keeper of the numbers

As for a room, on resort the All-Star or Pop Century resorts, off resort just check travelocity....


----------



## KristyK

Thanks!


----------



## DFD

my daily


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> my daily


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


>


OK what is your choice of drink????


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> OK what is your choice of drink????



One with alcohol in it....


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> One with alcohol in it....


----------



## Jubilee

New Florida resident here!  I'm in Pasco county, North of Tampa.  

I'll be the one at the nearby beaches with 100 Disney towels, a sunshine Mickey antenna topper, and a beat up car since I spend all my money at Disney World and roller derby.


----------



## DFD

Jubilee said:


> New Florida resident here!  I'm in Pasco county, North of Tampa.
> 
> I'll be the one at the nearby beaches with 100 Disney towels, a sunshine Mickey antenna topper, and a beat up car since I *spend all my money at Disney World *and roller derby.



 

we have one thing in common...  My kinda pal!!!

yours truly,
your soon to be neighbor


----------



## brack

DFD said:


> OK what is your choice of drink????





diznut66 said:


> One with alcohol in it....



One without .....


----------



## Luvchefmic

don't mean to be mysterious gang just please tell Rebecca I sent her a PM

Love ya all

Ruthie


----------



## rebecca06261

Jubilee said:


> New Florida resident here!  I'm in Pasco county, North of Tampa.
> 
> I'll be the one at the nearby beaches with 100 Disney towels, a sunshine Mickey antenna topper, and a beat up car since I spend all my money at Disney World and roller derby.



Hi neighbor! 



Luvchefmic said:


> don't mean to be mysterious gang just please tell Rebecca I sent her a PM
> 
> Love ya all
> 
> Ruthie



I got it


----------



## diznut66

Jubilee said:


> New Florida resident here!  I'm in Pasco county, North of Tampa.
> 
> I'll be the one at the nearby beaches with 100 Disney towels, a sunshine Mickey antenna topper, and a beat up car since I spend all my money at Disney World and roller derby.



Whats so special about Pasco county....The last new people I think are up there.....must be Rebecca


----------



## rebecca06261

diznut66 said:


> Whats so special about Pasco county....The last new people I think are up there.....must be Rebecca



you know it


----------



## DFD

Just waiting for the time... to go


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> Just waiting for the time... to go



vroom vroom


----------



## brack

One more day before we leave for NC mountains.  We'll be gone until the 7th! 

Plans are set for the next 10 days but the rest are up in the air.  I might try for a couple of days at Vero Beach or Hilton Head Resort if they have a room.


----------



## Sha

Sorry I was away yesterday and couldnt access anything. Will see everyone for the meet at 1pm at Beaches and Cream. Hanging out also at the pool area at BW. 

Kristy, I have your info and will forward to everyone also for an updated info. Sent you a PM. 

Have to get ready for work. Keeping it easy today.


----------



## rebecca06261

brack said:


> One more day before we leave for NC mountains.  We'll be gone until the 7th!
> 
> Plans are set for the next 10 days but the rest are up in the air.  I might try for a couple of days at Vero Beach or Hilton Head Resort if they have a room.



Have a safe and enjoyable trip! 



Sha said:


> Sorry I was away yesterday and couldnt access anything. Will see everyone for the meet at 1pm at Beaches and Cream. Hanging out also at the pool area at BW.
> 
> Kristy, I have your info and will forward to everyone also for an updated info. Sent you a PM.
> 
> Have to get ready for work. Keeping it easy today.



Have lots of ice cream and chocolate fudge for me hehehe


----------



## DFD

TGIF for all...


----------



## KristyK

I think I'm definitely having ice cream this time! LOL


----------



## DFD

they were $3.75 in May... and it will be going up again so they say!!!  Bettern have them now!




KristyK said:


> I think I'm definitely having ice cream this time! LOL


----------



## KristyK

I had one of those once!  I'll eat ice cream no matter what it costs! lol


----------



## DFD

KristyK said:


> I had one of those once!  I'll eat ice cream no matter what it costs! lol



i made godson mickey shaped icec ream using the coockie cutter... dipped in chocolate then added some mini marshmallows and the chocolate again by the time it was ready... the shape still like MM shaped but he needed a knife to cut it and eat it...


----------



## KristyK

DFD said:


> i made godson mickey shaped icec ream using the coockie cutter... dipped in chocolate then added some mini marshmallows and the chocolate again by the time it was ready... the shape still like MM shaped but he needed a knife to cut it and eat it...



Great idea! prob just a little too much chocolate!


----------



## DFD

KristyK said:


> Great idea! prob just a little too much chocolate!



LOL trust me chocolate was never an issue with DGS!!!


----------



## KristyK

DFD said:


> LOL trust me chocolate was never an issue with DGS!!!



LOL


----------



## diznut66

FL Meet at Beaches and Cream on Saturday Aug 21st.  We could have used some extra help eating the kitchen sink so hope to see more people for the next one.


----------



## KristyK

Look how thrilled Noah looks! LOL

So glad I got to meet you guys and look forward to meeting other people on here!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh man, wish I would have checked in sooner so I could have been there.  I met a friend for dinner at a local Irish pub and then watched the Electrical Parade and Wishes.  Would have been nice to do ice cream as well. . .lol.

Glad you all had fun (well except that Noah looks extremely bored with the whole picture taking process. . .lol)


----------



## rebecca06261

Poor kid looks miserable


----------



## Sha

Welcome to Fl darcy

he didnt want ice cream and wanted to swim. It was raining and pools were closed. After swimming, he wanted ice cream.


----------



## jmskinner

This Noah sounds like he may be Jacob's lost brother.

Sorry I missed the meet, but will have to make the next one.


----------



## DFD

just here for my daily 



KristyK said:


> Look how thrilled Noah looks! LOL
> 
> So glad I got to meet you guys and look forward to meeting other people on here!



We need to introduce Noah to Josh... he can eat his share of ice cream Josh will never complain really


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Welcome to Fl darcy



Thanks Sha


----------



## diznut66




----------



## Happy Goofy

My husband and I are both retired and have a winter home in Merritt Island- about an hour from Disney. We both love Disney. Have taken the Disney Panama Canal Cruise and just took the Transatlantic and the continuing Mediterranean one. We often go to Disney just for the day and have dinner. Would love to meet up with other Disney lovers- retired and not.


----------



## rebecca06261

diznut66 said:


>



Win the Florida lottery?



Happy Goofy said:


> My husband and I are both retired and have a winter home in Merritt Island- about an hour from Disney. We both love Disney. Have taken the Disney Panama Canal Cruise and just took the Transatlantic and the continuing Mediterranean one. We often go to Disney just for the day and have dinner. Would love to meet up with other Disney lovers- retired and not.



Welcome to the thread!


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> Win the Florida lottery?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread!



Huh ???  Huh???  diz???? did you really win the lottery!!!  When am I moving in???!!!


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> Huh ???  Huh???  diz???? did you really win the lottery!!!  When am I moving in???!!!



I wish I won the lottery....just bumping the thread up......

You moving in....I guess that could count as winning the lottery


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> You moving in....I guess that could count as winning the lottery



I do laundry and I do cook and I do make drinks on siesta... PLUS am potty trained!!!  All I need is an AP, a roof over my head and barful of drinks...


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> I do laundry and I do cook and I do make drinks on siesta... PLUS am potty trained!!!  All I need is an AP, a roof over my head and barful of drinks...



of course you can always come live here...


----------



## DFD

Ok who is renting out a room for 4 weeks!!!  I checked vaca time.. if I dont go at all till Xmas aftet the October trip I can do a month!!!


----------



## DFD

if I stay at POP for a month it will be $1389.00 and if I stay in teh campground it will be $731  hmmmm I can sleep in my truck!


----------



## jmskinner

DFD said:


> Ok who is renting out a room for 4 weeks!!!  I checked vaca time.. if I dont go at all till Xmas aftet the October trip I can do a month!!!



I have a room for ya!  No Donalds, but you will have many, many Boyds Bears staring at ya.  Or, there is always an extra bed in Jacob's room.


----------



## jmskinner

Oops double post, got a system error and then the thing went through?????


----------



## DFD

jmskinner said:


> I have a room for ya!  No Donalds, but you will have many, many Boyds Bears staring at ya.  Or, there is always an extra bed in Jacob's room.



GoodMorning Mel!!!  Be careful I might take you on that offer... maybe when you are ready to move... and you need a helper to pack =... you know where to find me  in the Bears Room!!!

TGIFriday!!!


----------



## DFD




----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> Ok who is renting out a room for 4 weeks!!!  I checked vaca time.. if I dont go at all till Xmas aftet the October trip I can do a month!!!



I live 1.5 hrs away if that is close enough for ya. Right next to beaches too


----------



## nurse.darcy

At the moment I am 15 minutes from the world but living with another family.  I expect to make the BIG move within the month.  My couch is always available to Dis Nuts.


----------



## diznut66

I love this photo....right after the afternoon parade, a well orchestrated street sweep


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> i love this photo....right after the afternoon parade, a well orchestrated street sweep



i miss the Castle... I miss home...


----------



## DFD

!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Leroy, I only invite disnuts with good manners. . .do you have good manners?


----------



## Wasre

diznut66 said:


> I love this photo....right after the afternoon parade, a well orchestrated street sweep


I always considered them as part of the parade since they're in an echelon formation.


----------



## brack

Hope everyone is doing OK. We had a great week in the mountains of NC and now we are in the Durham area until Monday. 

I look forward to getting back home though and a trip to WDW.


----------



## DFD

nurse.darcy said:


> Leroy, I only invite disnuts with good manners. . .do you have good manners?


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


>


I'd say DFD has good manners.  Uh yeah......good manners, especially when Donald is around the park.


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> I'd say DFD has good manners.  Uh yeah......good manners, especially when Donald is around the park.



  for that you will never get deleted on FB  hahahahahaha 

ohhh and thought of you earlier... I scored two cans of Guiness(sp) from my neighbors but I dont drink beer so now it is just part of the collection.. do I have to keep it refrigerated??? i


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> for that you will never get deleted on FB  hahahahahaha
> 
> ohhh and thought of you earlier... I scored two cans of Guiness(sp) from my neighbors but I dont drink beer so now it is just part of the collection.. do I have to keep it refrigerated??? i



  You don't have to keep it refrigerated if you're not planning to drink it.  You can let it sit on a shelf for a while and then refrigerate it for someone later on.  Just don't let it sit too long before someone drinks it, if you're gonna offer it.  

The reason you have good manners in the park, especially when that _other_ Donald is there (there is but one and only one true DFD and that is you) is you're trying to set the proper example to the duck.


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> You don't have to keep it refrigerated if you're not planning to drink it.  You can let it sit on a shelf for a while and then refrigerate it for someone later on.  Just don't let it sit too long before someone drinks it, if you're gonna offer it.



Ok will keep it at room temp.. will it still be good in Dec.  ???


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Ok will keep it at room temp.. will it still be good in Dec.  ???



From now?  Shouldn't be a problem.  Just chill it before you give it to someone.  It has a little capsule inside the can that has a tablet of nitrogen in it.  When the pressure is released by opening the can,  it allows the nitrogen to infuse into the beer.  The colder it is, the better the nitrogen will infuse.


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> From now?  Shouldn't be a problem.  Just chill it before you give it to someone.  It has a little capsule inside the can that has a tablet of nitrogen in it.  When the pressure is released by opening the can,  it allows the nitrogen to infuse into the beer.  The colder it is, the better the nitrogen will infuse.



well you better have a fridge in your room then


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> well you better have a fridge in your room then



I thought you weren't gonna arrive till after Carey leaves.


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> I thought you weren't gonna arrive till after Carey leaves.



if my boss gives me a hard time... I might have to move vaca...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> I'd say DFD has good manners.  Uh yeah......good manners, especially when Donald is around the park.



I am sorry but your opinion is suspect. . .I must find out for myself. . .lol


----------



## jmskinner

brack said:


> Hope everyone is doing OK. We had a great week in the mountains of NC and now we are in the Durham area until Monday.
> 
> I look forward to getting back home though and a trip to WDW.



Sounds like a lovely vaca, hope Earl doesn't miss with you too bad.


I've been too busy joining new TR's and not hanging out with the locals.  What is wrong with me?  Doesn't look like I missed too much.

As far as our Duck having manners, of course she does, she's a lady duck.

So, how many are heading to the happy place this weekend?  Think I may have my DH talked into a little day trip.  Need to get the MNSSHP tickets.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sorry but your opinion is suspect. . .I must find out for myself. . .lol



hehehehehe Of course my opinion is suspect.  I'm a guy.  Smart women never trust what a guy says at face value.    At least I'm smart enough to know that's how it works.


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> Sounds like a lovely vaca, hope Earl doesn't miss with you too bad.
> 
> 
> I've been too busy joining new TR's and not hanging out with the locals.  What is wrong with me?  Doesn't look like I missed too much.
> 
> As far as our Duck having manners, of course she does, she's a lady duck.
> 
> So, how many are heading to the happy place this weekend?  Think I may have my DH talked into a little day trip.  Need to get the MNSSHP tickets.



yes... the duck has better manners than many others. 

will be there (again) this weekend. A friend had some dvc points that needed to be used or would be lost from a cancelled trip. 



Wasre said:


> hehehehehe Of course my opinion is suspect.  I'm a guy.  Smart women never trust what a guy says at face value.    At least I'm smart enough to know that's how it works.



wow! you are smart!!!


----------



## Wasre

Sha said:


> yes... the duck has better manners than many others.
> 
> will be there (again) this weekend. A friend had some dvc points that needed to be used or would be lost from a cancelled trip.


Wish I had some good friends like that.  How much do those kind of friends cost?  Is there a monthly installment plan?

I hope you have a wonderful trip (again).  Hopefully that nasty storm won't affect your travel to Mickey too much.  It looks like he won't be affecting WDW though, so that's good. 





Sha said:


> wow! you are smart!!!



I'm also smart enough to A) Not kid myself into thinking..... (causes too much pain to begin with) and B) admit that I understand how it works.


----------



## jmskinner

Sha, I think we are going to DHS, just don't know which day.  Get in one last ride on Star Tours.

I'll send you a message to see if we can meet to at least say Boo to each.  Can you tell I'm supper excited for Halloween at WDW.  Guess I can put my Mickey Ghost antennae topper on now.


----------



## DFD

just stopping in for my daily ...  should be studying but to lazy to even open a book... this back to back double shift is not helping at all!!!  Super excited about Halloween too!!!  Last year  It was good but I know this year will be Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!  Cant wait!  But for now its my long weekend to work... so double the fun peeps!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DFD said:


> just stopping in for my daily ...  should be studying but to lazy to even open a book... this back to back double shift is not helping at all!!!  Super excited about Halloween too!!!  Last year  It was good but I know this year will be Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!  Cant wait!  But for now its my long weekend to work... so double the fun peeps!



Have a ball.  I actually start on Tuesday which will keep me from just showing up at WDW for no apparent reason cause ya know, I actually have to clock in and out.  And I like paychecks. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Wish I had some good friends like that.  How much do those kind of friends cost?  Is there a monthly installment plan?
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful trip (again).  Hopefully that nasty storm won't affect your travel to Mickey too much.  It looks like he won't be affecting WDW though, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also smart enough to A) Not kid myself into thinking..... (causes too much pain to begin with) and B) admit that I understand how it works.



Dang, you are so smart. . .


----------



## rebecca06261

1st things 1st... Ken, you know I love you, but dude- you live in Oregon. While I consider you to be family, unless you're moving in my spare bedroom, you aren't a florida resident 



I will be heading to the world September 10 - September 12, staying at AS Movies Preferred.  I'm considering attending Nights of Joy but haven't decided on that yet. If anyone is interested in meeting up, let me know


----------



## brack

Just checking in to see what's up.  

Getting ready to pick up my DS and DDIL who are flying in from Texas to visit here in NC.  Annette's Mom will be surprised to see Brack III.


----------



## nurse.darcy

rebecca06261 said:


> 1st things 1st... Ken, you know I love you, but dude- you live in Oregon. While I consider you to be family, unless you're moving in my spare bedroom, you aren't a florida resident
> 
> 
> 
> I will be heading to the world September 10 - September 12, staying at AS Movies Preferred.  I'm considering attending Nights of Joy but haven't decided on that yet. If anyone is interested in meeting up, let me know



Reb, I agree that Ken is no Florida Ressie, but heck, I still don't feel like one though I can get in my car and be there in 15 or less. . .lol.


----------



## brack

nurse.darcy said:


> Reb, I agree that Ken is no Florida Ressie, but heck, I still don't feel like one though I can get in my car and be there in 15 or less. . .lol.



While legally I have only been a Florida resident for 15 months I *DO* feel like one and will be from now on!


----------



## DFD

I average of 3-4 months in a year in Florida... does that count


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> I average of 3-4 months in a year in Florida... does that count



thought we said that you are already?? Anyways, you are the first honorary FL ressie here. 


Brack- that is cool about the family getting together. Am sure you will get lots of pictures for your family memories. Are you going to do a multigenerational one with your DMiL, DW, DS and DGS??? I loved those when my grandparents were around.


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> I average of 3-4 months in a year in Florida... does that count



You are definately an honorary Floridian


----------



## diznut66

For future reference if we have enough to split cost

Covered Space Rentals at Water Parks Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach now offer premium covered spaces for daily rental. The Beachcomber Shacks (at Typhoon Lagoon) and Polar Patios (at Blizzard Beach) cost $250 per day and include covered seating, all day drink mugs, an ice chest with bottled water and an attendant to assist with food orders. The patios seat up to six people and can be reserved by calling 407-WDW-PLAY (407-939-7529).


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> For future reference if we have enough to split cost
> 
> Covered Space Rentals at Water Parks Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach now offer premium covered spaces for daily rental. The Beachcomber Shacks (at Typhoon Lagoon) and Polar Patios (at Blizzard Beach) cost $250 per day and include covered seating, all day drink mugs, an ice chest with bottled water and an attendant to assist with food orders. The patios seat up to six people and can be reserved by calling 407-WDW-PLAY (407-939-7529).



Oh Mylanta put my name down!!!   me and Mommy Em can play canasta the whole day(polishing her cansta techniques)!!!


----------



## DFD

anybody wanna send me some


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> For future reference if we have enough to split cost
> 
> Covered Space Rentals at Water Parks Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach now offer premium covered spaces for daily rental. The Beachcomber Shacks (at Typhoon Lagoon) and Polar Patios (at Blizzard Beach) cost $250 per day and include covered seating, all day drink mugs, an ice chest with bottled water and an attendant to assist with food orders. The patios seat up to six people and can be reserved by calling 407-WDW-PLAY (407-939-7529).



definitely would chip in for that or just do it.... lol



DFD said:


> Oh Mylanta put my name down!!!   me and Mommy Em can play canasta the whole day(polishing her cansta techniques)!!!



my mom is mommy em?? I forget..



DFD said:


> anybody wanna send me some



hmmm thought you wanted pixie dust... it says BBQ


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> definitely would chip in for that or just do it.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> my mom is mommy em?? I forget..



 whos child are you Sha???  I know me and Moira are def'ly has the right of blood/lineage...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I would be all over a cabana. . .just not before October 1.


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> whos child are you Sha???  I know me and Moira are def'ly has the right of blood/lineage...



well you give nicknames and I forget sometimes...


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> well you give nicknames and I forget sometimes...



My Mommy Em is the woman who carried you for 9 monhts!!!  Me.. well the stork was a lil bit drunk and she ended up with me... and For Moira!!!  I did not give her that nickname mommy did in the dream!! remember!!!  One of a few dreams that I dont want toi forget...

I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday weekend... I got sent home from the Quarry early and got homke at 4Pm and napped and I just woke up.,.. now time to go visit a family in the hospital then back at the Quarry from 7A to mifnight tomorrow! C'mon Tuesday Hurry up !!!


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> My Mommy Em is the woman who carried you for 9 monhts!!!  Me.. well the stork was a lil bit drunk and she ended up with me... and For Moira!!!  I did not give her that nickname mommy did in the dream!! remember!!!  One of a few dreams that I dont want toi forget...
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday weekend... I got sent home from the Quarry early and got homke at 4Pm and napped and I just woke up.,.. now time to go visit a family in the hospital then back at the Quarry from 7A to mifnight tomorrow! C'mon Tuesday Hurry up !!!



She loves you as much as all the others! And it was still your dream so... LOL but she still doesnt know she is Moira... have to explain it to her sometime. Mommy Em is getting ready now. Going to be close on getting out of here this morning. Was 2am when we went to bed. 

And you can have Tuesday rush to get here now.... I have a massage in the morning LOL

Have a good weekend day everyone.


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> And you can have Tuesday rush to get here now.... I have a massage in the morning LOL
> 
> Have a good weekend day everyone.



make it Wednesday... as I was checking my email.. I have to get to the Quarry for training with some new ways of mashings the boulder


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, if you are reading this and off work today and feel like a day in the sunshine (and possible rain), let me know. . .I will head to the world today for some fun as I'm off work and am open to suggestions. . .


----------



## KodakFigment

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, if you are reading this and off work today and feel like a day in the sunshine (and possible rain), let me know. . .I will head to the world today for some fun as I'm off work and am open to suggestions. . .



Hi Darcy - I could use a few hours away from the unpacking. Don't have my AP yet though, so if you want some company for a snack or lunch at DTD or a resort send me PM. I'm only 15 minutes away from MK. Julie


----------



## nurse.darcy

KodakFigment said:


> Hi Darcy - I could use a few hours away from the unpacking. Don't have my AP yet though, so if you want some company for a snack or lunch at DTD or a resort send me PM. I'm only 15 minutes away from MK. Julie



Hey there Julie, sent you a PM. . .sounds like a great idea. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello folks, met Kodakfigment (Julie) today.  She is awesome and we had a great time at Fultons at DTD getting to know each other.  Here she is in the flesh. . .sorry Julie but any pic I get is free reign on the boards. . .of course, I did tell you that. . .


----------



## KodakFigment

Thanks Darcy. I had fun too! Wish I had combed my hair for the pic though Folks, Darcy sure knows her way around Fulton's. We had a delicious lunch. Hope to meet up again. It's fun but hard making new friends in a new city. Gotta love the DIS


----------



## brack

KodakFigment said:


> Thanks Darcy. I had fun too! Wish I had combed my hair for the pic though Folks, Darcy sure knows her way around Fulton's. We had a delicious lunch. Hope to meet up again. It's fun but hard making new friends in a new city. Gotta love the DIS



Yes it is fun and yes you do "gotta" love it!


----------



## phorsenuf

So who is in the Clearwater area?  Looking for some friends that are around during the days to hang out with.


----------



## diznut66

phorsenuf said:


> So who is in the Clearwater area?  Looking for some friends that are around during the days to hang out with.



I'm in St Petersburg.


----------



## brack

Going tomorrow and Saturday for the Night of Joy at the MK.


----------



## phorsenuf

diznut66 said:


> I'm in St Petersburg.



That's not too far.  Do you work during the day?  I'm home all the time, no kids though.  Empty nesters here.


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> Going tomorrow and Saturday for the Night of Joy at the MK.



Never been for one of those... let me know how it is. I know the youth from my church go.

How was time in NC?


----------



## brack

Sha said:


> Never been for one of those... let me know how it is. I know the youth from my church go.
> 
> How was time in NC?



You should go even if the music is not your thing. There are several styles being played around the park plus the rides are open!  We've been several times even when we didn't live in Florida.

It was a great time in NC. We love the mountains and then we spent a week at my DMIL's home near Durham. I ate too much plus it was stuff that my doctor would fuss at me for. I've got to let my cholesterol level go back down before I see her again!


----------



## DFD

brack said:


> I ate too much plus it was stuff that my doctor would fuss at me for. I've got to let my cholesterol level go back down before I see her again!





looking forward for some yummy not-good-for-your-cholesterol food in Nov.!  Visiting family in Holly Springs, Cary and raleigh


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> You should go even if the music is not your thing. There are several styles being played around the park plus the rides are open!  We've been several times even when we didn't live in Florida.
> 
> It was a great time in NC. We love the mountains and then we spent a week at my DMIL's home near Durham. I ate too much plus it was stuff that my doctor would fuss at me for. I've got to let my cholesterol level go back down before I see her again!



maybe next year... on call this weekend. 

Love the mountains myself... and am thinking about a quick trip to Ashville area soon.


----------



## brack

DFD said:


> Raleigh



My hometown!


----------



## DFD

brack said:


> My hometown!



orginally was planning to move there in 2012 or by Cary... but as things progressed the move might not happen anymore... move to FL is still a debate... wether go to Fl and do the same thing as what I am doing here or do a career change... leaning more to career change... the 100th time


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> orginally was planning to move there in 2012 or by Cary... but as things progressed the move might not happen anymore... move to FL is still a debate... wether go to Fl and do the same thing as what I am doing here or do a career change... leaning more to career change... the 100th time



I say move to Florida and a career change if needed....change from honorary Floridian to actual Floridian....


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> I say move to Florida and a career change if needed....change from honorary Floridian to actual Floridian....



diznut66!!!  where have you been ???


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> diznut66!!!  where have you been ???



school work.....job hunting....


----------



## brack

diznut66 said:


> I say move to Florida and a career change if needed....change from honorary Floridian to actual Floridian....



 I agree!


----------



## nurse.darcy

diznut66 said:


> I say move to Florida and a career change if needed....change from honorary Floridian to actual Floridian....



I say that too.  Uh, well, I kept my career and moved. . .but LOVE being a Floridian.


----------



## brack

nurse.darcy said:


> I say that too.  Uh, well, I kept my career and moved. . .but LOVE being a Floridian.



I did the same thing!


----------



## DFD

brack said:


> I did the same thing!



 am to chicken!!!!

Well... Happy Wednesday!!!  Hump day!!!


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> am to chicken!!!!
> 
> Well... Happy Wednesday!!!  Hump day!!!



I can't imagine a Duck being Chicken.....besides you have so many friends and support here in Florida


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so when are we planning the next local meet. . .I love meeting up and am always available to all.  I love it when new solo travelers want to hook up or other stuff like that.  I want to meet my neighbors and say hi to all.


----------



## diznut66

guess no one likes this thread anymore....


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> guess no one likes this thread anymore....



 am a text and FB away....


----------



## jmskinner

I'm still here!!!  I've been a lurker though lately.

Any Disney plans anyone?

I think me and my boy are going to DisneyQuest Oct 2, if anyone would like to join us or hang out at DTD.


----------



## diznut66

jmskinner said:


> I'm still here!!!  I've been a lurker though lately.
> 
> Any Disney plans anyone?
> 
> I think me and my boy are going to DisneyQuest Oct 2, if anyone would like to join us or hang out at DTD.



I might be interested in that....Haven't been to DisneyQuest and always wanted to experience it at some point.  Will know next week.....


----------



## DFD

jmskinner said:


> I'm still here!!!  I've been a lurker though lately.
> 
> Any Disney plans anyone?
> 
> I think me and my boy are going to DisneyQuest Oct 2, if anyone would like to join us or hang out at DTD.



I'll be there in spirit riding the Carpet


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> I'm still here!!!  I've been a lurker though lately.
> 
> Any Disney plans anyone?
> 
> I think me and my boy are going to DisneyQuest Oct 2, if anyone would like to join us or hang out at DTD.



am there that day... looking to see if anything opens up to stay the whole weekend. Might be able to swing over there.


----------



## brack

Sha said:


> am there that day... looking to see if anything opens up to stay the whole weekend. Might be able to swing over there.



We were at the Studios last night meeting friends from Atlanta.  The weather at night is getting really nice. 

We might be able to make DTD on the 2nd.


----------



## boatman987

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## DFD

boatman987 said:


> Fort Lauderdale





hmmm how far is that from Orlando... LBV area...


----------



## Sha

boatman987 said:


> Fort Lauderdale



welcome and where about it Ft Laud?? Grew up down there... miss it sometimes.



DFD said:


> hmmm how far is that from Orlando... LBV area...



I think its about 3 hours but then again, it was suppose to be 4-4.5 from home to there and I made it home in 3.


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> .[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


>


----------



## jmskinner

Any one wanting to meet up next Saturday.  Taking my son to DQ if anyone wants to meet.  Would like to get there a little after 11:00 (I think that is when they open).  And I can only take DQ for a couple of hours.

But, after DQ, I'm up for a meet anywhere.  Think I am having WDW withdrawals.


----------



## diznut66

jmskinner said:


> Any one wanting to meet up next Saturday.  Taking my son to DQ if anyone wants to meet.  Would like to get there a little after 11:00 (I think that is when they open).  And I can only take DQ for a couple of hours.
> 
> But, after DQ, I'm up for a meet anywhere.  Think I am having WDW withdrawals.



I'll be there...I know I'm having withdrawals...it may actually be over a month since I've been there


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> Any one wanting to meet up next Saturday.  Taking my son to DQ if anyone wants to meet.  Would like to get there a little after 11:00 (I think that is when they open).  And I can only take DQ for a couple of hours.
> 
> But, after DQ, I'm up for a meet anywhere.  Think I am having WDW withdrawals.



sounds good. Then im going to F&W. Oh look something I can mark off of the list!


----------



## DFD

hello... to those going to F&W will someone check Belgium and Korea and see what kind of drinks and food they have... I cant find it in any of the list   I think am going senile... I thought I read it somewhere that this 2 countries are new and included...


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> hello... to those going to F&W will someone check Belgium and Korea and see what kind of drinks and food they have... I cant find it in any of the list   I think am going senile... I thought I read it somewhere that this 2 countries are new and included...



can do... but you might want to text and remind me on Saturday LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

DFD said:


> hello... to those going to F&W will someone check Belgium and Korea and see what kind of drinks and food they have... I cant find it in any of the list   I think am going senile... I thought I read it somewhere that this 2 countries are new and included...



A search of the WDW site lead me to these menus for the two new countries.  I am sure Sha and any others coming here soon will be happy to taste test menu items for you (I know I plan on hanging out there next weekend).

NEW-Belgium, Introduced: 2010
Steamed Mussels with Roasted Garlic Cream
Freshly Baked Waffles with Berry Compote and Whipped Cream
Stella Artois
Godiva Chocolate Iced Coffee
Leffe
Hoegaarden


NEW-South Korea, Introduced: 2010
Lettuce Wraps with Roast Pork and Kimchi Slaw
Barbecue Short Rib with Steamed Rice and Cucumber Kimchi
Honey Ginger Tea
Jinro Chamisul Soju
Bohae Bokbunjajoo (Black Raspberry Rice Wine)


Here is a list of the entire offerings of all the countries on the WDW website:

Food and Wine Festival Offerings


----------



## spiceycat

still trying to move to Florida.

right now the area that I want Lake County is finally having houses.

so hoping!!!


----------



## Sha

spiceycat said:


> still trying to move to Florida.
> 
> right now the area that I want Lake County is finally having houses.
> 
> so hoping!!!



Nice area


----------



## DFD




----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


>


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


>



it has beeeeeeen a veeeeeeeeeery loooooooooong day.... and its not over yet


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> it has beeeeeeen a veeeeeeeeeery loooooooooong day.... and its not over yet



Just remember vacation is approaching quickly


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> Just remember vacation is approaching quickly


----------



## DFD




----------



## mistyt

Hi to my fellow Florida peeps!

Figured I should stop by and say hi as I've offically been in Florida for almost two years now!

I'm in beautiful Winter Garden, FL (about 15 minutes to Disney) with my amazing mom and somewhat insane dog!  

We are big disney nuts and are always looking for fellow people to meet up with to do the parks/dinner with!  Looking forward to talking to all of you!


----------



## KodakFigment

mistyt said:


> Hi to my fellow Florida peeps
> 
> I'm in beautiful Winter Garden, FL (about 15 minutes to Disney) with my amazing mom and somewhat insane dog!
> 
> We are big disney nuts and are always looking for fellow people to meet up with to do the parks/dinner with!  Looking forward to talking to all of you!



Hi MistyT!  I'm in Windermere/Winter Garden. Been here one month and just got my pass. Probably closer to your Mom's age I love going to the parks on a moments notice - not so good at planning. If you get the urge PM me!


----------



## brack

Back home after several (rainy) days in Daytona Beach. 

I hope to go to the F&W tomorrow but we'll see what the "Boss" has planned.


----------



## Sha

brack said:


> Back home after several (rainy) days in Daytona Beach.
> 
> I hope to go to the F&W tomorrow but we'll see what the "Boss" has planned.



Heading there myself tomorrow Brack. Will PM my cell. Not sure the complete plans as at some point am going to meet up with jmskinner and diznut66. 

Welcome Mistyt and KodakFigment (dont recall if I said something earlier)


----------



## diznut66

Welcome to the new people!!!!


----------



## <3theMouse

Ft. Laudie in the hizzy....haha....but really....I am Christie my hubbs is Andres we live in So. Fla. we would love to come for a dis met but only can if it is one of the first 2 dates so that we can use our season passes! Oh and We'll be in Disney Oct 21st thru the 25th if anyone fancies a meet!!!


----------



## Sha

<3theMouse said:


> Ft. Laudie in the hizzy....haha....but really....I am Christie my hubbs is Andres we live in So. Fla. we would love to come for a dis met but only can if it is one of the first 2 dates so that we can use our season passes! Oh and We'll be in Disney Oct 21st thru the 25th if anyone fancies a meet!!!



There will be a few of us around then <3theMouse during that week in October. Will figure out something to meet up and say hi.


----------



## DFD

Sha said:


> Heading there myself tomorrow Brack. Will PM my cell. Not sure the complete plans as at some point am going to meet up with jmskinner and diznut66.



so jealous...



diznut66 said:


> Welcome to the new people!!!!



Thank New I mean You... 



<3theMouse said:


> Ft. Laudie in the hizzy....haha....but really....I am Christie my hubbs is Andres we live in So. Fla. we would love to come for a dis met but only can if it is one of the first 2 dates so that we can use our season passes! Oh and We'll be in Disney Oct 21st thru the 25th if anyone fancies a meet!!!


----------



## ptted

I live in Lake Nona.  I've been in FL for a little over 2 years now.  Since I am only 20 minutes away from the parks and have a seasonal pass (about to upgrade to annual next month) I am headed over for a bunch of food and wine seminars.  Anyone headed out to Epcot this weekend?


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi Ptted! 

Headed to F&W this weekend, staying at POR FQ and have every intention of drinking around the world on Saturday. Any takers?


----------



## Pinkee77

Hello to all! 

The weather was beautiful today - would have been a great day for the parks!

I'm a native, have an AP.  Will be staying at FW the 21st to the 24th.


----------



## Sha

Hi Pinkee77 and welcome.

we've had many great weather days, haven't we? Maybe we can get a mini-meet one day that week.


----------



## Pinkee77

Thanks, Sha!  A meet would be fun.  I just found your FB group from your sig.  I'll stay tuned......


----------



## Sha

sounds like a plan


----------



## Happy Goofy

Have not been on this site for a while - been busy trying to keep up with the Panama Canal site- we will be doing that on Jan.6. Are there any meets set up in Dec. or in 2011 for FL residents?  My husband and I are retired and have a home in Merritt Island- near Port Canaveral. We would be interested in attending a meet.


----------



## rebecca06261

Happy Goofy said:


> Have not been on this site for a while - been busy trying to keep up with the Panama Canal site- we will be doing that on Jan.6. Are there any meets set up in Dec. or in 2011 for FL residents?  My husband and I are retired and have a home in Merritt Island- near Port Canaveral. We would be interested in attending a meet.



We don't currently have any meets planned, although I am considering doing a little something fun for December 18th, perhaps a Christmas Tea Party at the GF???


----------



## aliinfl

rebecca06261 said:


> We don't currently have any meets planned, although I am considering doing a little something fun for December 18th, perhaps a Christmas Tea Party at the GF???



Ooooh Rebecca, I would definitely be up for this. Love GF,especially at Christmas!!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> We don't currently have any meets planned, although I am considering doing a little something fun for December 18th, perhaps a Christmas Tea Party at the GF???



you had better book it now even without knowing who and all... because its hard to get.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> you had better book it now even without knowing who and all... because its hard to get.



really?  thanks, for the heads up! Is this something anyone else would be interested in doing?


----------



## diznut66

Happy Goofy said:


> Have not been on this site for a while - been busy trying to keep up with the Panama Canal site- we will be doing that on Jan.6. Are there any meets set up in Dec. or in 2011 for FL residents?  My husband and I are retired and have a home in Merritt Island- near Port Canaveral. We would be interested in attending a meet.



Panama Canal Site???  That was my first intention for a vacation last week but ended up on a cruise instead.  I can't wait to go back to Panama again.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> really?  thanks, for the heads up! Is this something anyone else would be interested in doing?



count 2 for me. earlier is better if you can because of the CP that evening. or do on the 19th.


----------



## nurse.darcy

rebecca06261 said:


> really?  thanks, for the heads up! Is this something anyone else would be interested in doing?



I would definitely be interested. The 18th or the 19th is great (giving slight edge to 19th)


----------



## dislainey

Hi 
I clicked on this thread by accident (not from Florida)  but noticed the chat about "Tea" at the Grand Floridian if you open this invite to others I would like to join in.


----------



## Happy Goofy

The tea party sounds great but we will be at Disney Dec.9&10 and then on the 14th for the MVMCP. I don't  know about going back on the 18th but keep me posted. Is this a Ladies thing - my husband wants to know.

For the person that asked about the Panama Canal site - it is a Disboards site- Go to Disney Cruise Line- then click on Disney Cruise Meet  and then scroll down and you will see the Panama canal site. We are on thread 4.Thread two in there- click on it- go to the last post on it and scroll down and you will see LindaBabe and thread 3 is in her post. click the new thread and when you get to that one go to the last post -251 and click on it. Then scroll down-way down passed pictures and you will see the new thread  on LindaBabe post. It seems complicated but once you do it it is easy- good luck
Come and join the cruise there are over 200 Disboarders on it .


----------



## diznut66

After getting back from 7 days at sea and now more days than not this next week at Disney....I can't even think about any other meets till I recover...I'm going to need a vacation after these two weeks


----------



## Sha

Happy Goofy said:


> The tea party sounds great but we will be at Disney Dec.9&10 and then on the 14th for the MVMCP. I don't  know about going back on the 18th but keep me posted. Is this a Ladies thing - my husband wants to know.
> 
> For the person that asked about the Panama Canal site - it is a Disboards site- Go to Disney Cruise Line- then click on Disney Cruise Meet  and then scroll down and you will see the Panama canal site. We are on thread 4.Thread two in there- click on it- go to the last post on it and scroll down and you will see LindaBabe and thread 3 is in her post. click the new thread and when you get to that one go to the last post -251 and click on it. Then scroll down-way down passed pictures and you will see the new thread  on LindaBabe post. It seems complicated but once you do it it is easy- good luck
> Come and join the cruise there are over 200 Disboarders on it .



Tea is available for gentlemen too!


----------



## rebecca06261

All of our meets are open to all. We try to keep them short so that no one ever feels obligated to hang out longer than they'd be comfortable. We are simply using the opportunity to meet other peeps who enjoy Disney as much as we do. I know that I've met several life-long friends and Disney companions this way...


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm still looking into an activity for a meet on the 18th or 19th that is Holiday related or close to viewing Holiday stuff lol


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> We try to keep them short so that no one ever feels obligated to hang out longer than they'd be comfortable.


----------



## cbg1027

Hello fellow Floridians! Guess it's time I join you guys here. My name is Abby and I live in Tallahassee - you know, the part of FL that should be considered Georgia? 



rebecca06261 said:


> really?  thanks, for the heads up! Is this something anyone else would be interested in doing?



I love the idea of a Tea Party! I've always wanted to try the GF tea.

I will be at Disney from Nov 11-15 and Dec 11-17, so I couldn't come to anything on the 18th or 19th. As a pp pointed out though, GF tea fills up fast so we probably couldn't do that then. But if anyone is interested in meeting up during those dates, please post!

If anyone is around Epcot on Nov 14 or Dec 14, I'm meeting some people at La Cava del Tequila in the Mexico Pavilion at 1pm both those days! Anyone is welcome to join!


----------



## Sha

cbg1027 said:


> Hello fellow Floridians! Guess it's time I join you guys here. My name is Abby and I live in Tallahassee - you know, the part of FL that should be considered Georgia?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the idea of a Tea Party! I've always wanted to try the GF tea.
> 
> I will be at Disney from Nov 11-15 and Dec 11-17, so I couldn't come to anything on the 18th or 19th. As a pp pointed out though, GF tea fills up fast so we probably couldn't do that then.



wont be able to do it at all. Tea is full that weekend. (and I agree about Tallahassee ;0)  )


----------



## nurse.darcy

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm still looking into an activity for a meet on the 18th or 19th that is Holiday related or close to viewing Holiday stuff lol



Rebecca, we could always try the monorail crawl to see the beautiful Christmas decorations.


----------



## brack

nurse.darcy said:


> Rebecca, we could always try the monorail crawl to see the beautiful Christmas decorations.


----------



## Sha

sounds like a good option.

am going to start packing since im heading down a day early to treat myself at WDW (after my massage tomorrow  ).

welcome any meet ups, just looking to go around some plans here and there.


----------



## Pinkee77

What's a monorail crawl?

Sha, hope you have a great weekend!   I am headed up late Thursday, sending you a pm.


----------



## Sha

Pinkee77 said:


> What's a monorail crawl?
> 
> Sha, hope you have a great weekend!   I am headed up late Thursday, sending you a pm.



monorail crawl started 3 years ago, at Christmas during Mousefest. The original one never left the resort and was a lot of fun with friends. We were meeting at the bar and having drinks and then move to the next one and so on. The last couple have actually left the resort and moved to the others bars.

Not sure if this one will actually be drinking. That is up for Rebecca and everyone to decide. Especially if a chance of kids being around.

got your message... any meet ups are good for whenever possible.


----------



## jmskinner

Hey, I need to do a Monorail Crawl before leaving the area.  I'm in!!!!

I am also wanting to check out holiday decorations.  Considering I want pics, maybe drinking isn't the best idea.   Or maybe my photography skills will be better.  

Also, I heard that after the 19th of Dec. the fireworks and parade are the same as the Christmas party ones.  Is this true?  If so, would love to meet up for that.


----------



## rebecca06261

Darcy, that is a good idea.  Good job!

Since a few of you have already expressed interest, Monorail crawl it is. The last few meets have been very kid friendly, so personally, I'm not opposed to a little adult fun. 

Sha, don't we have the CP scheduled for the 18th?


----------



## KodakFigment

Monorail crawl sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## diznut66

I'm open for a monorail crawl on the 18th or whatever the group decides.  Sharing time with friends is what is important.


----------



## Sha

jmskinner said:


> Hey, I need to do a Monorail Crawl before leaving the area.  I'm in!!!!
> 
> I am also wanting to check out holiday decorations.  Considering I want pics, maybe drinking isn't the best idea.   Or maybe my photography skills will be better.
> 
> Also, I heard that after the 19th of Dec. the fireworks and parade are the same as the Christmas party ones.  Is this true?  If so, would love to meet up for that.





rebecca06261 said:


> Darcy, that is a good idea.  Good job!
> 
> Since a few of you have already expressed interest, Monorail crawl it is. The last few meets have been very kid friendly, so personally, I'm not opposed to a little adult fun.
> 
> Sha, don't we have the CP scheduled for the 18th?



yes we have the CP that evening. Have one person on here that has kids except on Sundays, so need to do on 19th I guess. Will have mom with and would be before heading home, so not drinking. She might though.

The parade would be fun too Mel. And as for the improvement... LOL i think it might impair vs improve.


----------



## rebecca06261

I wouldn't be able to do a monorail crawl on Sunday as I'd have to drive home as well. 


Okay, guys- pick your evening/date for a monorail crawl 

Fri, December 10th 

Sat, December 11th

Sun, December 12th

Fri, December 17th

Sat, December 18th

Sun, December 19th


----------



## diznut66

rebecca06261 said:


> I wouldn't be able to do a monorail crawl on Sunday as I'd have to drive home as well.
> 
> 
> Okay, guys- pick your evening/date for a monorail crawl
> 
> Fri, December 10th
> 
> Sat, December 11th
> 
> Sun, December 12th
> 
> Fri, December 17th
> 
> Sat, December 18th
> 
> Sun, December 19th




I can do 17, 18, 19


----------



## aliinfl

Ok, I'm a little confused. This means no GF tea then,right? Also, does this crawl entail going into the park or will it just be to the resorts? Someone mentioned the parade I noticed, so I thought maybe you'd be going into the park too. I only have a weekday pass so I can't go into the park on the weekends unless I use a volunteer ticket which I save for visiting family. Also, I can't do anything on th 17th cuz I am doing packet prep for the marathon all day. If this is just going around to the resorts, both Sat and Sun are fine with me. I guess I can keep going around the monorail if the rest of you go in to see the parade. Lol! Won't be the first time! hehehe!





rebecca06261 said:


> I wouldn't be able to do a monorail crawl on Sunday as I'd have to drive home as well.
> 
> Okay, guys- pick your evening/date for a monorail crawl
> 
> Fri, December 10th
> 
> Sat, December 11th
> 
> Sun, December 12th
> 
> Fri, December 17th
> 
> Sat, December 18th
> 
> Sun, December 19th


----------



## rebecca06261

aliinfl said:


> Ok, I'm a little confused. This means no GF tea then,right? Also, does this crawl entail going into the park or will it just be to the resorts? Someone mentioned the parade I noticed, so I thought maybe you'd be going into the park too. I only have a weekday pass so I can't go into the park on the weekends unless I use a volunteer ticket which I save for visiting family. Also, I can't do anything on th 17th cuz I am doing packet prep for the marathon all day. If this is just going around to the resorts, both Sat and Sun are fine with me. I guess I can keep going around the monorail if the rest of you go in to see the parade. Lol! Won't be the first time! hehehe!



The tea didn't have availability. The monorail crawl just goes around the monorail resorts   Some have tried to include WL and FW but the boats proved to be a little difficult for the drunkards to navigate


----------



## rebecca06261

diznut66 said:


> I can do 17, 18, 19



are you not doing the CP with us?


----------



## aliinfl

rebecca06261 said:


> The tea didn't have availability. The monorail crawl just goes around the monorail resorts   Some have tried to include WL and FW but the boats proved to be a little difficult for the drunkards to navigate



lol! Ok! gotcha! Or, we could always bring some disney floaties in case anyone fell overboard.


----------



## rebecca06261

aliinfl said:


> lol! Ok! gotcha! Or, we could always bring some disney floaties in case anyone fell overboard.


----------



## Pinkee77

Sha said:


> yes we have the CP that evening. Have one person on here that has kids except on Sundays, so need to do on 19th I guess. Will have mom with and would be before heading home, so not drinking. She might though.
> 
> The parade would be fun too Mel. And as for the improvement... LOL i think it might impair vs improve.




If the consensus is for the 18th, I'll try to switch my days around and make it.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> The tea didn't have availability. The monorail crawl just goes around the monorail resorts   Some have tried to include WL and FW but the boats proved to be a little difficult for the drunkards to navigate



how hard is it to sit down???  LOL you must have missed where I had already checked on tea. Knew it would be full. Something you have to call early for during the holidays especially because of red hatters and such.



diznut66 said:


> I'm open for a monorail crawl on the 18th or whatever the group decides.  Sharing time with friends is what is important.



suppose to do CP the 18th. not sure if we can do both. Would have to go to the early one I guess. Can talk about it on Friday.


----------



## diznut66

rebecca06261 said:


> are you not doing the CP with us?



I was gone for a week and missing things....when is the CP?


----------



## rebecca06261

diznut66 said:


> I was gone for a week and missing things....when is the CP?



the 18th. I just assumed you were going


----------



## diznut66

rebecca06261 said:


> the 18th. I just assumed you were going



Guess I need to buy my ticket then......I will be there


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> how hard is it to sit down???  LOL you must have missed where I had already checked on tea. Knew it would be full. Something you have to call early for during the holidays especially because of red hatters and such.
> 
> 
> 
> suppose to do CP the 18th. not sure if we can do both. Would have to go to the early one I guess. Can talk about it on Friday.



Okay, number one, I was not referring to a "drinking around the monorail" sort of crawl.  I was thinking more of the "ooooh, aaaaah, go look at the pretty Christmas Decorations" sort of crawl.  That could take place at any time of day.  The reason I even called it a Monorail Crawl is to see the Decorations at the GF, Poly and CR. We can always do this early in the day, say around tea time (2 p.m.). I would even like to take a Monorail to Epcot and head back to World Showcase gateway and see YC, BC and Boardwalk Decorations.  Of course, I am just MAAAAAAD (read: Excited) about Christmas anyway.


----------



## Sha

diznut66 said:


> I was gone for a week and missing things....when is the CP?



was in an old PM on FB Gary. tell you about it later. 

Darcy that works.


----------



## cbg1027

I would be up for any kind of monorail crawl, whether it involves imbibing, admiring decor, or general silliness! 

I vote for Sun Dec 12.

I leave in the afternoon on the 17th.


----------



## Sha

Morning all. Heading to AK to try to do my tour that was screwed up yesterday. Disney has been giving me more magic since though in little ways.

Will be in AK for part of the day with friends, and then back to Epcot for one of the concerts and maybe the dessert party. Hit the cell if you want to meet up. Anyone is welcome for however long.


----------



## brack

nurse.darcy said:


> Of course, I am just MAAAAAAD (read: Excited) about Christmas anyway.



As a Salvation Army Officer so am I!


----------



## Sha

Ali- thanks for the meet up! was nice! Great concert from .38 Special

been an interesting couple of days at WDW with more to come


----------



## aliinfl

Sha said:


> Ali- thanks for the meet up! was nice! Great concert from .38 Special
> 
> been an interesting couple of days at WDW with more to come



Yes, it was Sha! Sad I live here and you know so many more people than me! lol! Hope you have fun tonight, I think it was for NightRanger.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Night Ranger was awesome last night.  I recommend the 7:45 PM show as it really rocks.  I may have to go back tonight.  Had such a good time last night.


----------



## spiceycat

boy you make me  want to be there NOW.
working on it. looking at houses again next week.
will live in Florida - hopefully soon.


----------



## Sha

aliinfl said:


> Yes, it was Sha! Sad I live here and you know so many more people than me! lol! Hope you have fun tonight, I think it was for NightRanger.





nurse.darcy said:


> Night Ranger was awesome last night.  I recommend the 7:45 PM show as it really rocks.  I may have to go back tonight.  Had such a good time last night.



Night Ranger did great shows in general at all from what I heard. They changed them up each show and played different older songs and of course their classics. Threw in a Damn Yankee song too. Got some awesome shots.

Ali you will get to know more I am sure. Thanks for the meet up.


----------



## diznut66

This past weekend was fun...interesting at times but fun.....looking forward to more weekends with old and new friends


----------



## diznut66

Ok where has everyone gone, this thread is sinking fast.

So what are the plans if any for a meet in November?


----------



## Sha

I wont be able to participate in anything until the 21st with things I have going on and that is leading into Thanksgiving week.


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm not available this month either... too much going on in the real world


----------



## nurse.darcy

diznut66 said:


> Ok where has everyone gone, this thread is sinking fast.
> 
> So what are the plans if any for a meet in November?



I am still here but these threads tend to slow down during the Holidays.  I live so close that I am nearly always available to meet up (of course, that is if I haven't already made plans.  Not going anywhere during November and December so just loving getting to know the locals.  

Oh by the way, I am OFFICIAL now.  I have a Florida license plate and Driver's license. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## brack

diznut66 said:


> Ok where has everyone gone, this thread is sinking fast.
> 
> So what are the plans if any for a meet in November?



I have to go before the 14th!  There is no way that I can miss the Food & Wine Festival this year. 

I just do not know when yet.   I may have to go alone if I can't get my DW off work.


----------



## Pinkee77

Darcy, congrats on being official.  Love that plate! - which one is it?  I don't remember seeing that one before.

I am plannng a day at the parks either the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving, or maybe both.  Is it usually crowded that weekend?  I am trying to remember if I have ever gone at that time of year - maybe there is a reason that I haven't? lol


----------



## Sha

Pinkee77 said:


> Darcy, congrats on being official.  Love that plate! - which one is it?  I don't remember seeing that one before.
> 
> I am plannng a day at the parks either the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving, or maybe both.  Is it usually crowded that weekend?  I am trying to remember if I have ever gone at that time of year - maybe there is a reason that I haven't? lol



I think that is the stop heart disease tag

I havent been that time of year before. Considering it for a day trip though for that weekend.


----------



## rebecca06261

Pinkee77 said:


> Darcy, congrats on being official.  Love that plate! - which one is it?  I don't remember seeing that one before.
> 
> I am plannng a day at the parks either the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving, or maybe both.  Is it usually crowded that weekend?  I am trying to remember if I have ever gone at that time of year - maybe there is a reason that I haven't? lol



I went on Sunday last year and it was dead but the cast members were rather verbal about how busy the preceding days had been so it must get kinda crazy on those days.


----------



## Pinkee77

rebecca06261 said:


> I went on Sunday last year and it was dead but the cast members were rather verbal about how busy the preceding days had been so it must get kinda crazy on those days.



Understandable, since most folks are off work and out of school.   


Sha, let me know if you do - a meet would be fun.  Sorry we weren't able to connect last weekend.  I don't know about you, but that weekend went by way too fast!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Pinkee77 said:


> Darcy, congrats on being official.  Love that plate! - which one is it?  I don't remember seeing that one before.
> 
> I am plannng a day at the parks either the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving, or maybe both.  Is it usually crowded that weekend?  I am trying to remember if I have ever gone at that time of year - maybe there is a reason that I haven't? lol



This will be my first Thanksgiving here.  I'll join you on the days I am not working if you want company.  We can "elbow" crowds in tandem . . .lol.


----------



## Sha

Pinkee77 said:


> Understandable, since most folks are off work and out of school.
> 
> 
> Sha, let me know if you do - a meet would be fun.  Sorry we weren't able to connect last weekend.  I don't know about you, but that weekend went by way too fast!



I will let you know. We can do a meet for anyone who wants to hang out for a bit or longer.


----------



## diznut66

BUMP


----------



## nurse.darcy

diznut66 said:


> BUMP



Bumpity Bump Bump.

Oh, and if anyone cares, I am planning on Osbourne Lights tonight and next weekend.  If you are in the neighborhood, let me know.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Bumpity Bump Bump.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone cares, I am planning on Osbourne Lights tonight and next weekend.  If you are in the neighborhood, let me know.



sounds nice... wish I could.


----------



## Tink813

We will be residents this summer....cant wait!!!!


----------



## Pinkee77

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and if anyone cares, I am planning on Osbourne Lights tonight and next weekend.  If you are in the neighborhood, let me know.



Ooooh, I didn't know that started already.  Love the Osbourne lights!  Have fun!  Wish I could go this weekend.


----------



## Rahel

Another Florida resident here. I'll be in Orlando this weekend and would also love to meet other locals!


----------



## KristyK

Sorry about my long absence. I haven't been to WDW for several weeks.  Was working my regular 2 part time jobs, then started filling in more at the assisted living place, working way more than I wanted.  Then they fired my boss there.  I was doing her job, my job and my other job, now I'm the boss, and working one full-time job. Only problem is it's Mon-Fri, which means only weekends for Disney now! I'll get there again soon, I hope, I'm having withdrawals!  Hope to meet everyone again soon!


----------



## brack

KristyK said:


> Sorry about my long absence. I haven't been to WDW for several weeks.  Was working my regular 2 part time jobs, then started filling in more at the assisted living place, working way more than I wanted.  Then they fired my boss there.  I was doing her job, my job and my other job, now I'm the boss, and working one full-time job. Only problem is it's Mon-Fri, which means only weekends for Disney now! I'll get there again soon, I hope, I'm having withdrawals!  Hope to meet everyone again soon!



It's a shame when work interferes with a Disney Addiction!  I haven't been since the Night of Joy's first night!  Even then it was just for a few hours.

If the Osbourne lights are really working now maybe I can scoot over for a few hours this week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Pinkee77 said:


> Ooooh, I didn't know that started already.  Love the Osbourne lights!  Have fun!  Wish I could go this weekend.



Yeah, they started it three weeks earlier this year.  I didn't get to go last night but will definitely hit it up this weekend.  Maybe even bring a new friend with me.  We shall see.


----------



## nurse.darcy

brack said:


> It's a shame when work interferes with a Disney Addiction!  I haven't been since the Night of Joy's first night!  Even then it was just for a few hours.
> 
> If the Osbourne lights are really working now maybe I can scoot over for a few hours this week.



Brack, they really are.  The grand public opening was Monday night.  They did the employee opening on Friday night.  I plan on going this Friday (12th) and possibly again on Saturday night (13th).  If anyone is around and wants to meet up for the lights just let me know. . .


----------



## Sha

KristyK said:


> Sorry about my long absence. I haven't been to WDW for several weeks.  Was working my regular 2 part time jobs, then started filling in more at the assisted living place, working way more than I wanted.  Then they fired my boss there.  I was doing her job, my job and my other job, now I'm the boss, and working one full-time job. Only problem is it's Mon-Fri, which means only weekends for Disney now! I'll get there again soon, I hope, I'm having withdrawals!  Hope to meet everyone again soon!



hows the hand Kristy?


----------



## brack

nurse.darcy said:


> Brack, they really are.  The grand public opening was Monday night.  They did the employee opening on Friday night.  I plan on going this Friday (12th) and possibly again on Saturday night (13th).  If anyone is around and wants to meet up for the lights just let me know. . .



I'll see if the DW will go with me on Friday.  I'll post if we can.


----------



## doc005

I just got my AP last month.  Have been 2-3 every week close to a month now.  Really enjoyed Epcot's food and wine festival. Have been a disney nut for along time.


----------



## diznut66

doc005 said:


> I just got my AP last month.  Have been 2-3 every week close to a month now.  Really enjoyed Epcot's food and wine festival. Have been a disney nut for along time.



Welcome


----------



## doc005

I will be going to Hollywood Studios tonight.  Will they have Fantasmic tonight I wonder?  Anybody know? TIA


----------



## nurse.darcy

doc005 said:


> I will be going to Hollywood Studios tonight.  Will they have Fantasmic tonight I wonder?  Anybody know? TIA



Sorry, no Fantasmic tonight.  It is only on Tuesday, Thursday and Friday right now.  They do show it twice a night now on the nights they do show it because it gets dark early.


----------



## doc005

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, no Fantasmic tonight.  It is only on Tuesday, Thursday and Friday right now.  They do show it twice a night now on the nights they do show it because it gets dark early.



Thans for the info.  Saw it about 3 weeks ago.  Was an amazing show.  Left a little early...thinking I could catch the show anytime


----------



## doc005

diznut66 said:


> Welcome



Thanks!!


----------



## Sha

Looking to go to the CLP on Saturday evening (probably the early one). Anyone is welcome to join in.


----------



## Sha

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## jmskinner

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pinkee77

Bumpity Bump.....

Hope everyone has a Happy Holiday!


----------



## doc005

Everyone have a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jmskinner

Merry Christmas!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Merry Christmas to all my Florida friends, may the Blessing of the season be with you.


----------



## Sha

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you have a wonderful day wherever you may be celebrating.


----------



## JoShan1719

::clears away cobwebs::

Anyone here???


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

Cute single Florida ressie here  Living in North Lauderdale gonna be going to WDW in Jan 12-16 would love to do a Dis Meet. I will be staying at AKL Jambo House with my mom.


----------



## rebecca06261

JoShan1719 said:


> ::clears away cobwebs::
> 
> Anyone here???





xDisneyAngelx said:


> Cute single Florida ressie here  Living in North Lauderdale gonna be going to WDW in Jan 12-16 would love to do a Dis Meet. I will be staying at AKL Jambo House with my mom.



You're right! It's time to clear the cobwebs!  

DisneyAngel, I love AKL! My mother recently sold her home and moved in with me so most of my trips to Disney include her now. Keep us up to date, we'd love to meet up with you!

Here's a list of my upcoming trips- Labor Day Weekend 2012 VWL & December 15-17th FWC.   I'm sure I'll be popping over there between those dates as well.


----------



## KristyK

I've wondered what happened to everyone too! Met a bunch of people once and then nobody else ever on here anymore.  I'm no longer working and love to go to Disney as much as possible now, would love to meet anyone whenever you go, only days limited are weekends if hubby is at home, but he travels a lot, so I have those free a lot too. Let me know!


----------



## JoShan1719

I'm taking some time off of work, so I'm up for a meet any time! Let me know!


----------



## 4 Ears

HELLO! We are newbee Winter Haven residents and plan on exploring every corner of the state. We visit the parks/resorts about once a week.


----------



## KodakFigment

Welcome to Central Florida! This thread has been very quiet, but I'd love to start something again. If you'd like to meet at a park in the near future send a note or PM. It's just DH and me, so we can come single or couples


----------



## lovemy3girls

Hi fellow Floridians!  We moved to the Space Coast in January and love it here so far!  We are NJ natives and now we live exactly 1 hour from our driveway to the park entrance!  We have 5 kids and all of us are Disney nuts!  Love meeting other Disney lovin' families like us!


----------



## Leota

Hey guys - DH & I will be making our FL dreams a reality this winter - wintering in Apopka & hoping to move down there full time within the next couple years. We are pretty much empty nesters (DS2 is 24 & will be staying in NY most of the time)

I'll be looking forward to doing some meets & getting to know other area Disney Nuts.


----------



## KodakFigment

Leota said:


> Hey guys - DH & I will be making our FL dreams a reality this winter - wintering in Apopka & hoping to move down there full time within the next couple years. We are pretty much empty nesters (DS2 is 24 & will be staying in NY most of the time)
> 
> I'll be looking forward to doing some meets & getting to know other area Disney Nuts.


 WELCOME!

We're from Hilton, NY and we live in Winter Garden now so we'll be neighbors at both ends!! we've been here 2 years. We are empty nesters, too and our son rents our home in Hilton.

When it gets closer to your arrival time, send a note so we can set something up. If you want to chat before then, PM me and I'll send you a local email and phone #.


----------



## Leota

What a neat coincidence! Looking forward to getting to know a double-neighbor.


----------



## IheartMickey

Newbie Central Floridian here too. I live in Saint Cloud.


----------

